# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مـا هـو آخـر مـسـج وصل على تلفونك ؟؟

## دمعه حزن

هنا أيها الأحبه .. نلتقي كـل يـوم إن شاء الله ...

وكـل واحـد يضع آخـر مسج وصله له على موبايله (تلفونه) .. ونشوف مين الأحسن ؟؟

واتمنى تثبيت الموضوع .. ولكم جزيل الشكر

أووووووووووكــي ...

يالله نبتدي ...
__________________________________
قالوا: "تحبه" قلت: >>ساكن فؤادي<< .. قالوا: "يحبك" قلت: هذا سؤالي ؟!
__________________________________
1997 كنا صغار
1998 كبرنا
1999 عقلنا
2000 فهمنا
2001 حبينا
2002 تغلينا
__________________________________
تصبح على طاعة الرحمن ورؤية الرسول في المنام ومحبة الناس في كل مكان ... 
__________________________________

أتمنى من الجميع المشاركـة بشكل يومي تقريباً .. حتى تعم الفائدة على جميع رواد وأعضاء ومشرفي شبكة الناصره ...

هذا وأستغفر الله لي ولكم ،،،

وهـو ولـي التوفيق ...

مـع تحيات أخـتكم
 بنت  البحريـن / دمعه حزن

----------


## عاشقة الزهراء

شكراً اختي على المشاركه

يلغايب عن النظر
تراك بخافي موجود
غلاك بقلبي بحر
حتى لو القاء محمدود
___________
تغيب الشمس والناس تنام 
يغيب القمر ويزيد الظلام
 لكن تغيب انت
هذا حرام
________________________

----------


## دمعه حزن

مشكورة عاشقة الزهراء على التفاعل معاي بالموضوع

بلغوها إذا أتيتم حماها إنني مت في الغرام فداها

و اذكروني لها بكل جميل فعساها تبكي على عساها

واصحبوها لتربتي فعظامي تشتهي أن تدوسها قدماها

0000000000000000000000000

المحبة نارها نار دواها دواء

وأنت في قربك سعادة وفي بعدك عذاب

ودي انك معاي تعيش و إن متنا سوى

ما تغيرنا الليالي ولا طول الغياب

00000000000000000000000

سيظل عشقك عالمي .....دوم إليه سأنتمي

يوم سيخبرك الهوى.....أني زرعتك في دمي

000000000000000

يالله وينكم اعضاء شبكة الناصرة..
 كل واحد يكتب مسج ولا تبخلون علينا..
يالله ورونا شطارتكم..

----------


## بنوته

مشكوره خيوه على الموضوع الحلو [FONT=Tahoma]

 رسايلك ياقمر غريبه 
 تدخل القلب وتبل ريقه 
 مدري لأني احبك 
 او الرسايل رقيقه

----------


## دمعه حزن

شكرا على المشاركة معانا بنوته

عقباااااال  باقي الاعضاء 

 ***************
وش 
حيلة
العطشان


والكاس مكسور!!



وش يملك
المشتاق


غير الرسايل


************************

تحيااااااااااااتي

----------


## القلب المكسور

مشكورة اختي دمعه ...

أبي 

أنام 

على صدرك

وأصحيك 

بنبض 

الليل 

وأقولك

ماكفاني 

حضنك 

ضمني 

للصدرك

حيل

----------


## دمعه حزن

شكور القلب المكسور على المتابعه معانا

فلولاك ما كانت الفنون , 

ولولا فنونك ما كان الجنون , 

ولولا خداك ما توردت الغصون , 

ولولا عيناك ما سالت العيون , 

ولولا حبك العظيم ما كانت حياتي 





لقد كتبت لك رسائل كثيرة يا حياتي , 

وسأظل أكتب إليك وعنك طوال حياتي , 

ولي أمنيات تعصف بي فوق ساحات هواك 







أتمنى لو كنت موسيقيا موهوبا 

لأخلدك في أروع سيمفونياتي , 

وأتمنى لو كنت رساما ماهرا 

لأرسمك في أجمل لوحاتي , 

ويا ليتني كنت نحاتا خلاقا 

لأنحت لك تمثالا 



تحياتي

----------


## القلب المكسور

وين احطك فية





القلب ما يقوي غلاك 





العين تعجز عن رضاك




الروح ذابت في هواك 






الشمس ما ياصل مداك






البدر يخجل من بهاك






الليل يستأذن مساك 






الكون يصغر في لقاك 






أحترت يالغالي معاك 





تحياتي 
المراقب

----------


## دمعه حزن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أبرسل لك حنين وشوق 
وباقة ورد خجلانه
خجول الورد ماينلام 
لأنك اروع أنسانه

لاتبكي ولاتزعل ولاتحكي ولاتسال
معاك بصفى حسابى وبنهى قصتى وارحل

مو غريبه من غلاتك تنتحر نجمه وتطيح 
الله واكبر لا ضحكت تبرد الشمس وتسيح

نسولف عنك انا وقلبي! كلعادة 
وساْلته:تقدر على فرقاه؟
قال:أنساك ولا أنساه

أشوف الحب بعيونك وأدور عن مدى حبي
وأحاول ادخل جفونك 
ألاقي الحب متخبي

----------


## دمعه حزن

صباح الخير لأحلى منتدى


أختكم : دمعه حزن.

.
.
.
.
. 
لــو يضـيـق الـوقـت والدنـيـا تـشـيـن 
وشمسـنـا تـشـرق عليـنـا مــن شـمـال 
ولــو يـطـوف الـوقـت أيــام وسـنـيـن 
مـا تغيـر حبـي لــك يــا أبــن الـحـلال 
إيــه أعــزك ... إيــه أعــزك مرتـيـن 
مـــره لــلــود ومــــره  لــلــدلال 
دامـك أنـت الـلـي بالقـسـى عـيـا يلـيـن 
مخـلـص لــك وافــي ولا فيـهـا  مـجـال 


. 
. 
. 
. ********** دمعه حزن **********
. 
. 
. 
. 

يشـهـد عـلـي الله مــا أطـيـق  فـرقـاك 
ومـا أنسـاك أنـا لـو قيـل قلـبـك نسـانـي 
مــا تـسـوي الدنـيـا بعـيـنـي بـلـيـاك 
والله ولا تـسـوى شـبـر مـــن مـكـانـي 
هــذا الـغـلا الـلـي رسمـتـه  بيـمـنـاك 
وهـذا الكـلام الـلـي نـطـق بــه لسـانـي






وينكم يا أعضاء شبكة الناصره
لهدرجة تبخلون علينا بمسجاتكم
انا من احصل مسج بحطه لكم 
واتمنى انكم ما تبخلون علينا وتشاركونا بمسجاتكم 


تحياتي 
دمعه حزن

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[frame="9 80"]يافؤادي الحزين ....

أقبل الأربيعين .....

ليتني كل حين .....

عند قبر الحسين  ....

مأجورين ....

---------

قم لنمضي بالحنين ...

مع ركب العائدين ...

بالأسى في الأربعين ...

يالثارات الحسين ...

----------

لست أنسى أربعين .....

السبط في قلبي الحزين .....

كيف عاد الرأس للجسم .....

بيوم الأربيعين .....[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=CCCCFF][frame="7 50"]تكلم يا بعد عمري 
وفضفض بالذي همك
أنا ماقدر على شوفة
حبيبي ضاق ومهموم
تكلم و أحرق همومك
وسط صدري و أنا أضمك
عساها تنجلي بقربي
من أحزانك بقايا غيوم[/frame] [/glow]

----------


## القلب المكسور

[glint][frame="7 80"]قم جدد الحزن في
العشرين من صفر
ففية ردت رؤوس 
الآل في الحفر[/frame][/glint]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[align=center][glow=0099CC]تمضي سنين
ويبقى الانين
وتبكي عيوني
لعزائك ياإمامي ياحسين[/glow][/align]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[frame="7 80"]أشعل شموع الحب
وأرسل لك أشواق
وأكتب على العنوان :-
لعيونك أنا مشتاق[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=666699]
صباحك عود مبخر
يا نرجس يا قصب سكر
بوسة لخدك الايمن
ولا يزعل خدك الايسر
اموااااااه






لا غبت عني دمعة العين تبكيك
وان جيت يمي خافق القلب حياك
موج البحر ونسمة الليل تغليك
وشلون ما يغليك شخص تمناك
مهما تهب الريح والغيم يخفيك
لابد فى يوم تشرق شمس لقياك[/glow]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[frame="7 80"]قلبي صحن دش وعينك عربسات
والبث حي مباشر من شفاتك
سلكي ولاسكلي عبر مسافات
يسري اثيرك في  فضاي وصفاتك 
القلب مخرج والمشاعر مذيعات 
والشوق مبعوث كراسيل ذاتك 
صورتك في فكري على خمس شاشات
وافضل برامج سهرتي ذكرياتك [/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[frame="7 60"][glow=660066]
لو العيون تضم في
الناس مخلوق..
والله لضمك بالغلا
في عيوني..

==============

سلامي على من
هيج القلب ذكراه..
سلامي كثر مايضرب
الموج شاطيه..

================

مشينا للهوى خطوه
ورمينا للزمن آهات..
وتبقى خلي الدايم
يا أروع شخص حبيته..
[/glow][/frame]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[frame="7 60"][glow=660066]
بسرعة ...
عطني مسمار ولوح ومطرقة ...
ببني لك بقلبي صندقة!

==============

وين احطك فيه ..
القلب مايقوى غلاك..
العين تعجز عن رضاك..
الروح ذابت في هواك...
الشمس ماتصل مداك...
تابدر يخجل من بهاك...
الليل يستأذن مساك...
الكون يصغر في لقاك...
أحترت يالغالي معاك...
[/glow][/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=996699]أمانه الله عليك إن غبت عن عيني 
لا يصير قلبك مثل قلب الزمن جافي 
مع كل دمعه تذكر سنيني 
ومع كل بسمه تذكر قلبي الغافي 
تقول أن الهم 
" يوم أنك تخليني" 
وأقولك ترى " الهم زايل " 
(ما دمت لي وافي)[/glow]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[frame="7 80"][glow=3366CC]ياسحابات إشتياقي
أمطري براحه يديه
أكتبي له أني دايم
أفقده وأوله عليه ..


الشوق مشتاق لجلستي 
معاك يبي يقولك عن
غلاك وبقولك كيف 
العين ذابت بهواك![/glow][/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=660033][frame="7 70"][glow=666699]
أنا همك اشيلة بقلبي..
وحزنك ساكن عيوني..
وايديني تمسح دموعك..
وبحضني تنسى همومك..
وبروحي أدواي جرحك
وإن كنت انا جرحك
بموت نفسي بس ترى..
.......داخل ضلوعك.........[/glow][/frame][/glow]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[glow=FFFFFF][frame="7 80"][glow=6699FF][frame="6 80"]على الجديدة
ما عندي ولا
 رسالة جديدة
بس أحبكم
هذي الكلمة
 الأكيدة [/frame][/glow][/frame][/glow]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glint][glow=660000][frame="1 70"][glow=0099CC]جاني شعور إنك تبيني وجيتك 
أحس باحساسك وأنا في مكاني 
أبعد ولكن في خفوقي لقيتك 
متربع مابين ذيك المحاني 
يا قرة عيون الغلا مانسيتك 
طيفك يناجيني وشوقك دعاني 
إن ضاقت الدنيا بعيني نصيتك 
أجيك كنه مبتسم لي زماني[/glow][/frame][/glow][/glint]

----------


## القلب المكسور

[glow=330066][frame="7 80"]بوسة 
شوق
لأحلى
ذوق
ضمة
صدر
لأحلى
بدر
باقة
ورد
لأحلى
خد
أنتظر
أحلا
رد[/frame][/glow]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[glow=9933CC][frame="7 80"][glow=FF00FF][frame="4 80"]قد ذابت ألوان الورق 
وانهارت براويز
الصور وبقيت
 بعيني صورتك
رمز المعزة
للأبد[/frame][/glow][/frame][/glow]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=660099][frame="5 70"][glow=FFCCFF][grade="FF4500 4B0082 0000FF 000000 F4A460"]لو خرج المارد من قمقمه 
وقال لي : لبيك
دقيقة واحدة لديك 
تختار فيها كل ما تريده
من قطع الياقوت والزمرد
لاخترت عينَيْكِ .. بلا تردد[/grade][/glow][/frame][/glow]

----------


## همس الطيف

والله اكثر من رائع

----------


## دمعه حزن

الاروع وجودك معانا همس الطيف

يا ريت تشاركينا بمسجاتك الحلوة
[glow=CC0000]

[frame="7 60"][grade="FF4500 4B0082 0000FF 000000 F4A460"][glow=FF99CC]يا غالي ولحد قدك 

أببحر في بحر ودك 

وأبي الأمواج تلعبي 

مابين جزرك وفي مدك[/glow][/grade][/frame][/glow]

----------


## همس الطيف

الى مجهولة الاسم والعنوان
ابحر فى سحر عيناكى التى ارها عبر البحار ابحث لفؤادى عن مرفأ ترسوا عليه اشجانى التائها فى بحر هواكى فهل يتحقق ذلك الحلم000 والى ان يتحقق سأظل ابحث وابحث واكيد اكيد سوف ارسو بوجدانى
اخوكم/ همس الطيف

----------


## همس الطيف

وافر تحياتى وتقديرى رائعة الناصرة دمعة السعادة التى تولد من بحر احزنك التى هى دليل انسانيتك
شكرا جزيلا دمعه حزن
اخوكم / همس

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=CC9999]اهلاً وسهلاً بوجودك همس الطيف

اشكرك على المرور الكريم والرد الجميل والرائع

واتمنى تواصلك معنا اخي العزيز

وتقبل مني فائق الحب والاحترام[/glow]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=CC9999]أعزك كثر ما مرت 
دقايق بيني وبينك 
وإذا ما شفتك بعيني
غلا قلبي نطق وينك.[/glow]

----------


## همس الطيف

[align=center]الى مجهولة الاسم والعنوان
حبيبتى
ولدت بهذه الدنيا كى أحبك00ولا أملك غير أن أحبك00لهذا أحبك من كل قلبى
همس[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]ناداني احساس الغلا غصب لبيت
جيتك على درب الصعوبات سـاير
ايه انت ياللي في حيــاتي تمنيت
ياغايتي غيرك من الناس عـابـر
ماعندي الا نبض قـلبي وكم بيت
لعلها تنبيك عن قــلب حـــــــايــر[/glow]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[glow=CC00FF] وإنت بالحب دايبين 
أسمعك و تسمعني بحنين 
و الكل يقول زيهم ما في إثنين 
أنا وإنت أجمل حبيبين[/glow]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=6699CC]الله يسعدك ويهنيك
ويحقق كل أمانيك
ومن انهار الجنه يسقيك
ومن سندسها يكسيك[/glow]

----------


## همس الطيف

[frame="2 80"][align=center]حبيبتى
بكل لغات العالم أحبك
بكل لغات كائنات الأرض والسماء أحبك
بعدد حبات رمال الأرض أحبك
بمدد انهار وبحار العالم أكتب لكى احبك حباً يكفى أسعاد البشرية جمعاء
همس[/align][/frame]

----------


## همس الطيف

[frame="2 80"][align=center]الله الله الله
منتهى الروعة مشرفتنا الرائعه دمعه حزن00كلماتك غاية فى الرقة والعذوبة
تحياتى 
همس[/align][/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

تسلم همس الطيف على الرد الجميل

اشكرك على التواصل 


[glow=3300FF][frame="7 70"]
[glow=996699]التفت بالهون واسمع يا ملاك
ودي اسولف على كيفي واقول ...
ايه احبك موت واتنفس هواك
والعمر واياك ياليته يطول ...
ابتديت العشق الاول من غلاك
اسبق الخطوه واجيك اركض عجول ...
ما دخل قلبي من العالم سواك
وحدك الغالي وفي قلبي تجول ...
اخجلت شمس المحبه من سناك
والقمر من كامل اوصافك خجول ...
ارضك ارضي والسماء عندي سماك
يا شتاء عمري ويا كل الفصول ...
اطلب عيوني وانا كلي فداك
واعتبر ما تطلبه عندك وصول ...
لو يغار الورد الاحمر من شفاك
من يلومه لو تهادا للذبول ...[/glow][/frame][/glow]

----------


## همس الطيف

[frame="2 80"][align=center]هى كما البدر الذى يستطع  بنوره لينير بساتين الأحبة
انفاسها تعطر كل القلوب بالنشوة والشجن
عيناها كما اعماق البحار والمحيطات اغوص فيها ولا اتمنى الخروج منها
انها حبيبتى
همس[/align][/frame]
تسلمى لنا ست الكل دمعة السعادة

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=CC99CC]محــتاجلك بدنيا قست فيها 
قلوب البشـر..
محــتاجلك في وقت تعب
مني الصبر..
وياخوفي تغيب والوقت
علي يمر
وياخوفي ماألقاك
والدنيا بعدك ماتسر..
حبيبي تعال ولاتنسى
قلب صانك ولاعمره
غدر..[/glow]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[glow=FFCCFF](حب الكلام) يموت
لوعاش لحظات ...
(وحب القلوب)
يعيش لو كان مدفون ..[/glow]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=CC99CC]اليك اكتب واليك ارسم واليك انثر اجمل ابيات
الى من ساكن في قلبي وعقلي وفكري
اليك انت ومن غيرك انت اغليك تفهم بس انت
بعد غياب جيت كلي شوق وحنين 
بعد غياب جيت بأمل وشوق جديد 
بعد غياب جيت بلهفه حب شديد
بعد غياب بكتب لكم ومن غيركم يستهل الجديد 
بعد غياب عذبني الشوق والحب العتيق 
بعد غياب هزنـــــــــــــــــي لكم شووقي
بعد غياب هذا انا استاذنكم بلحب الجديد[/glow]

----------


## سيف الحب

احبك حيل وادري الحب بلوى
انا شبيدي اذا ربي بلاني
اذاحاولت الى النسيان مقوى
عجز قلبي يحب انسان ثاني

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFCC99]هلا بسيف الحب

مشكور على المرور

ويسلمووو على المشاركة معانا


أشكي همومي وأشكي البعد مرات
وأحيان أعيش بصمت تذرف دموعي
لك صورة ما باعدتها المسافات
لك ضحكة تعكس صداها ضلوعي
طيفك يمر بهاجسي كل الأوقات
وأحني له الهامات وأعلن خضوعي[/glow]

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عسى يومك ..
ممزوج ..
بآيات ..
القرا...
تحفظك..
عن ..
كل..
شيطان..
وتنورلك..
دربك..
بأمر ..
الرحمن..

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=6699CC][frame="7 60"][glow=FFCC99]أحبك
اغليك
اعزك
اودك
اضمك
افديك
احميييك من كل البشر
اراضيك يا صاحبي 
لا تحسب اني مجافيك
اشتقت لك واشواق قلبي
تناااااااااااااااااااااااديك



احبك
احبك احبك
احبك احبك احبك
احبك احبك احبك احبك
احبك احبك احبك
احبك احبك
احبك

،، مسكييييييييييييييييييين ،،

تحسبني خلصت

أقووووووول :

لو حبك " كاس " كان شرباه وانتهى
بس حبك " بحر " كيف عاد



اهني من عاشر من الناس شرواك 

في ذمتي يعيش والراس مرفوع

تبقى عزيز وتعجبني مزاياك

ياللي بيمناك اجزل الطيب مطبوع

عسى البلاوي والمصايب تعداك

تصيب ناس عنهم الطيب مقطوع



[/glow][/frame][/glow]

----------


## ميمو

اذا حسيت بيوم رجليك بيوجعوك


هذا 



من كتر


ما بتروح




وبتيجي



























على بالي

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]هههههههههههههههه

دام فيها وجع لا تذكرونا 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكووووووورة خيو مشاركة حلوة

وأخر مسج  الحين وصلني هو

بحرينية
من أهل الؤلؤ والمرجان
واللي ينخاني
مايرد خايب وندمان
الجود من صفاتي
وبالكرم
مايغلبني أنسان


تحياتي
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## ميمو

واحد يفديك بعمره



يشوفك نور دربه



يدعيلك عند ربه





انزل شوف رقمه

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]يا رسالة سيري
ركب السحايب وأسبقية
ودخلي جوال منهوه
غاب عني وفتحيه
سطري 
من رسالات الحبايب
شوقيه
أشعلي حامي
اللهيب
بس لا تحرقيه
بلغي أن فيه
من بين الحبايب
شخص يهواه ويبية[/glow]

----------


## القلب الجريح

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]يسلمو كل من نزل مسج 
بجد مسجات حلوة 

انا اخر مسج جاني 

في رقاصة  طاحت في 
حضن  مطوع
قالت له ادعي لي 
 يا شيخ 
قال عساش ما تقومين
واسموحو لي 
لانها اخر مسج جاني[/grade]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]هههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكور اخوي على المسج المضحك



كان المسافه ترفض اني اشوفك
خلك اتصالك عنها يجيني
وكان اتصالك يمنعه ظروفك
يكفي رسايل شوق بيني وبينك
وان كان مالي حظ حتى بحروفك
تبقى بعيد ومسكنك وسط عيني


تحياتي
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## القلب الجريح

يسلمو الديات 
كل من  حط مسج 

ولك خاص يدمعة حزن 
انا بحط اخر مسج
بس مو شغلي انتو اللي طلبتو اخر مسج

رقاصة  طاحت في حضن  مطوع 

قالت له ادعي لي يا شيخ 
قال 
عساش ما تقومين عني

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وليش يعني ما حطيتها الا برأسي

اوكي اخوي مشكور على المسج


ولا تنسى من يجيك مسج جديد تحطه لنا



تحياتي
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## ميمو

هههههههههههههه
الحمد لله انها لدمعة


يا ريت قلبي شفاف


واللي بداخله ينشاف



علشان تعرف كيف احبك




وعليك اخاف

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]

افا بس افااا
كلكم عليي الحين يعني
لكن الله على الظالم <<<<< امزززح

وهذه اخر مسج ووصلني الحين 

من صديقتي واختي الغالية

تقول الناس عينك وش بلاها 
على خدك تنثر كل ماها..؟؟
صحيح الناس مايدرون عني
ولاحسوا دموعي وش وراها..؟
ولايدرون ليش أسهر لحالي..
ولايدرون حالي وش براها
ولاعاشوا دقيقه في عذابي..
لأن النار تحرق من وطاها..!


تحياتي
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## ميمو

من بين كل البشر
اخترتك حبيبي

يا خسارة الاسف

الجفا كان طبعك

وكان الوفا عيبي

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=330066]قطعنا فترة

توقعنا تسئلون

لكن أكتشفنا

مالنا غلا وماتفقدون !!!![/glow]

----------


## ميمو

حبيبي وكيف تهجرني

وحبك جاري بعروقي


دخيل الرب ترحمني

وتطفي لهفتي وشوقي

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=CC9999]
ياعم والله أحبك
عاشق أترابك ودربك
شيل الزعل منك
وتعال أحضنك 
أنت وقلبك [/glow]

----------


## سيف الحب

In life



we don't need too
many frienfs


if only few are
true


Me?



I'll be contented
with only one or two

as long as of them





is you

----------


## أمير العاشقين

مشاء الله 

وهذا اخر مسج توه واصل 

يارب لاتقطع رجا من ترجاك 
طال الصبر يابو عيونن كحيله 
يازين ماتسوى حالي بلياك 
عقبك حياتي كلها مستحيله 
دايم على بالي خيالك وذكراك
يازين أحبك مابها من رذيلة 
هلت دموع العين من حر فرقاك 
وسالت على خذي دموعن ثقيله



شنو رايكم 

في احلى وانشالله الجايات اكثر من الي رايحات

امير العاشقين

----------


## دمعه حزن

هلا بالشباب

مشكورين مسجات روعة

تدري ؟؟ 
وتدري !! 
وليــتك دايمن تـــدري..!!
إنك هوى الرووووح حتى لو تخـــلـــيــها.......!!

----------


## أمير العاشقين

رسالة 
شوق 
أبرمجها 

بعود 
ومسك 
أتوجها

وأزينها بخيط 
الحب 

ولك مخصوص 
أنسجها

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFCC99]

اوعدك وانا على الوعد ابتديت
شوقي بقلبي وانا قد الوعد
واعرف اني بالوفا منك اشتريت
عشرتك ومحبتك طول الامد
شايلن قلبي على كفي وجيت
خذ حياتي بس ابي قلبك بعد
شتبي اكثر من احساسي هديت
شتبي اعطيك من عمري بعد [/glow]

----------


## سيف الحب

الناس في كونك!
يودونك!
يزورونك!
ولكن قلبي يتحدى.. مثل حبي (( يحبونك ))!

----------


## دمعه حزن

طلعتي الشيب في راسي قبل حله
أنا اصبغ الشيب وانتي توك بنيه 
ياناس دربي عجزت القاه وادله
هالبنت ماهي طبيعية خيالية
لاقلت وش فيه عقلك صابته خله
قالت وهي تلتفت كيفي "" خليـــجـــيــة""

----------


## بنوته

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع الحلو 


حب + تفكير + فراق + وزيدهم شوية شوق وشوية سهر هذي وجبه عذاب كل يوم بدونك ...

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=000000]
أهلاً بالبنوتة
الشكر لك خيو على المشاركة معانا
ولا تحرمينا هالطلة

يلي تقرأ ولا تحس فينــــــي 
أنا قصيدة شعر بين إيدينــــــــك
يكفي أه وتنفس حنينـــــــي
كل نظره من عيوني تدينــــــــك 


تحياتي
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## القلب الجريح

تشكري خية عاللعبة الحلوة

اخر مسج يقول 


عليم الله مشتاق دايم

/
/






////
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/

/
/
لاتفرح 
هذا اسم افغاني  مات في قندهار

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلووووة منك يالقلب الجريح


لم أكن اعرف معنى الغيرة

فأصبحت من نضرة الطيور لكي 

غيـــــــــورا


تحياتي 
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## بنوته

[grade="C0C0C0 00BFFF 4169E1 4B0082 800080"]... خطر 




على 




خاطري..




طيفك 






وحبيت أقولك :
وحشتني يا صاحبي كيفك[/grade]

----------


## ميمو

بتغيب يوم  بتذوب الروح

بتغيب يومين  مش مسموح

بتغيب تلات ايام  يا ذابح يا مذبوح

----------


## بنوته

[grade="800080 D2691E 008080 C0C0C0 808080"]عليك ما أخبي..
أشتقتلك حيل وربي ..
والقمر يشهد بحبي ..
ي أطيب من خلق ربي ..[/grade]

----------


## سيف الحب

انا الحب الي يغرف من صوتك الحان



انا الشوق اللي طول الوقت لك ولهان



انا العشق اللي في الخيال هيمان



انا انسان مثلك يانسان

----------


## ReeNad

شفت النحل وشلون يبني خليه..

مثله بنيت بداخل القلب لك بيت..

ياللي سكنت الروح عن طيب نيه..

ماني سعيد القلب لامن تخليت..

الحبه نيه والنوايا مطيه..

ومن مد لي فنجان حبه تقهويت..

----------


## ميمو

تبسم

فان هناك

من يحبك

يعتني بك

يحميك

ينصرك

يسمعك

يراك

هو

""""""""الله"""""""""

----------


## أمير العاشقين

" لو كل من عاشر "
ناس 
مثلك 
إنسان ...
" كان امتلت ..."
روح 
البشر 
بالمحبة 

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=CCCCCC]لك عيوني 0
إذا عيوني لك راحة

ولك عمري 0
وسط دنيا العطش واحة

أنا الموجود بوجودك
أنا اللي ظلي بورودك

أنا عمري إبتدى بعمرك
ونهاية عمري بحدودك

خذ نومي من أجفاني 
لا تسهر
ترى همك يعذبني أنا
أكثر00[/glow]

----------


## ReeNad

انتهى اللقاء حبيبتي


كم سأشتاق لحنان يديك(5)



                                                       المرسل؟!
                                           ورقة الامتحان

هذا عشان لان خلصت اختباراتي
باركووووووالي وادعوا لي بالامتياز(5)

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=CCCCCC]مبرررررررروك خيوو

وعقبال ما ابارك لج بالشهادة ان شاء الله

ان شاء الله تجيبي امتياز واعلى درجة يااااا رب


ياغايب عني لك الحب
ماغاب
متى تجي وتشوف همي
بعينكم
ماطاب لي جرح ولا خاطري
طاب
متى يديني تحتضنها 
يدينك
ياصاحبي لو قالوا الوقت
كذاب
يكفيني كلامك ودافي 
حنينك
لو ان قصدي في الزمن 
اصحاب
ماقلت ياسكن الروح 
وينك


تحياتي
دمعه حزن[/glow]

----------


## ميمو

ما حدش بيحبك

ما حدش بده يشوفك

ما حدش بيتمنالك الخير


ما حدش بيحب يحكي معك

محدش مشتاقل







بتعرف انا مين




انا محدش

----------


## سراب الليل

ودي أكتب والقلم عيا 
يطيع 

مدري الاشواق والاأنت 
السبب

كيف اعبر والحكي مني 
يضيع 

اسعفني ياقوا ميس 
العرب

وش ابكتب فيك يالحر 
الرفيم

ونت وصفك من 
أعاجبي 
العجب 
هدي اقلامي بكسرها 
جميع 

في سكوتي تصبح 

اشواقي دهب ........

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=CCCCCC]صباحي لك
خواطر دافيه"

حب وحنين
ومشاعر صافيه"



كلها وفا,وروحي فدا


باتت بقلبي غافيه"
ترقب النور ونسمة
الصبح الشافيه

عشان تقولك:

ياعســـــــــــــاك

"بخير وعافيه"[/glow]

----------


## سراب الليل

اد ما فيه احد
يشتاق لك 
فقوله عظم الله اجرك
في موت احساسك

----------


## بنوته

[grade="FF1493 808080 F4A460 C0C0C0 4169E1"]يكفيني أصدق أنسان 
يشاركني فر ح وأحزان 
ومهما غاب عن عيني 
يبقى لي أعز أنسان[/grade]

----------


## دمعه حزن

بعيونك أتامل
وبحضورك الكون يجمل
وبغيابك أغني 
ياغايب ليه ما تسأل

----------


## أمير العاشقين

وين أحطك فيه ؟
(القلب ما يقوى غلاك ) 
( العين تعجز عن رضاك )
(الروح ذابت في هواك )
( الشمس ماتاصل مداك )
( البدر يخجل من بهاك )
( الليل يستأذن مساك )
( الكون يصغر في لقاك ) 
( أحترت والله يالغالي معاك )

تحياتي 
أمير العاشقين

----------


## دمعه حزن

محد يشق القلب من غير تفكير

حتى الدكاتره ترتجف ثم تحتار

الحب يشق الجوف من دون تخدير

ويبني قصور بداخل القلب وانهار

هذي نصيحه قلتها بصدق وتعبير

وارسلتها للي حافظ كل الاسرار

----------


## ابن القديح

(نصحت القلب لاتبكي) 
        (وقال القلب وحداني)
(ابي اضحك ابي احكي)
         (ولكن وين خلاني)

----------


## دمعه حزن

أنا الذي من بد هالناس أغليك
وأنا الذي عينه تراعي خيالك
وأنا الذي لو تعاديه ماتعداك
ولو تطلبه في كل مره عنالك
يالعنبو دنيا تهمك وتشقاك
موتي ولاشين يكدر مزاجك
هذا كلام الي يعزك ويفداك
ماهو كلام الي يدور ضياعك

----------


## بنوته

[grade="FF1493 4169E1 800080 DEB887 008080"]أبعد أغيب أختفي 
شعلة غلاك ما تنطفي 
عيـني عليـك لـو أبـتعد 
وقلبي معك صادق وفي ...[/grade]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFCC99]الروح ولهانة على شوف شرواك
وإن ما حصل قلنا عليها السلامي
القلب واحد والمشاعر ترجاك
ترجي وصالك قبل دفن العظامي
تبقى رفيق الروح والروح تفداك
ويفداك عمري يارفيع المقامي[/glow]

----------


## أمير العاشقين

ان جيت يمك شارد الفكر ضايق ..

مع بسمتك تنزاح لوعات الأعماق ..

وفي غيبتك تثقل علي الدقايق ..

والوقت مع غيرك فلا عاد ينطاق ..

وأسمع ؟


اليوم اقولها لك دون الخلايق ..

ماعيني لغيرك من الخلق تشتاق ..

أمير العاشقين

----------


## نينوى

[glint]سر ياقلم واكتب الابيات منقوشة
بيوت شعر تشرفني معانيها
لصاحب الي يمد الطيب وينوشه
من روس قوم على العليا مبانيها
رفقة شرف ماهي بالتلفيق مغشوشة
يسمع بها قاصي العرب ودانيها[/glint]

----------


## النور الزينبي

عني تغيب ايام تظهر لــها ايام***مدري ولع او قصدها زود تشويق
ان كان تشويق تراني من العام***ميت وحبك حي بين المــعاليق
وكانه دلع ياحسرتي منه لي دام,***وش لو اقاوم سطوته ساعة الضيق

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=000000]يازين خاف الله ربي وربك
من يرحم المخلوق يرحمه ربي
جرحتني وتقول ماهو بذنبك
واقول حبك ياريش العين ذنبي
لو الهموم اللي بقلبي بقلبك
تشوف قلبك حاير مثل قلبي
هذي المشاعر كلها تتصل بك
كانك تبادلها الشعور اتصل بي[/glow]

----------


## أمير العاشقين

[glow=FFFFFF]حبيبي قلي من اللي يحمل الهم عني 

لاغبت لحظه عن عيوني وجفيت 

ليه الصدود وليه كل التجني 

أشهد أنك في عذابي تماااااديت 

إن كان قصدك يالغلا تمتحني 

أنت الوحيد اللي سكن قلبي والعين

أمير العاشقين[/glow]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]خان فيني الوقت ودار...وانا مدري شاللي صار
لو ظروفي طاوعتني....ماتركك ليل ونهار
وانا اسف واعتذر لك....ولا عاش اللي يخذلك
"ياترى مقبول مني الاعتذار"[/glow]

----------


## دلوعه

[glow=993366]بعض الاصدقاء
يسعدك .. يشعرك وجوده بالراحه
يستقبلك بابتسامه
ويشتري لك لحظات الفرح 
ويسعى جاهدا الى اختراع 
..<<سعادتك >>..[/glow]

----------


## دمعه حزن

كان .. ياما .. كان

كان فيه .. انسان
عطشان
في ارض مافيها
للحياه .. عنوان

وكلها .. هم .. غم
وحرمان

فكر وقال!!
كيف ابلقى 
الأمان؟.

وفجأه..
زاره .. دفا
زاره وفا .. زاره .. حنان

مصدره 
انت ..
وانا كنت .. هذاك
الإنسان .!

----------


## زهرة الهدى

([grade="00008B 4169E1 00BFFF 4B0082 4169E1"][glint]لااله الاالله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله)


أرسلها لتسع أشخاص وستسمع خبر يسرك بجد وعن تجربة[/glint][/grade]

----------


## دمعه حزن

ماتبــــــــــــــــــــــون
سايق
طباخ
مزارع
صبي
ساعة طوفه
قفل باب

أي شي






بس أكون قريب منكم

----------


## زهرة الهدى

عرفتك

وابتدى عمري 

وزاد النبض بصدري

سرقت بضحكتك قلبي

وليتك عن غلاك تدري..

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=990066]لطيب اصلك ما شريته بالاثما ن
متسلسل من نبع ناسن عزيزين
الطيب ساسك وانت للطيب ديوان
قولن صحيح ولا يبيله براهين 
لبست من طيبك على الراس تيجان 
تاجن قوي ولا تهزه سلاطين[/glow]

----------


## أنت العزيز

[glow=FF0000]سامحوني لو رحل جسمي وغاب[/glow]
[glow=FF0000]سامحوني حتى في القبر أستريح[/glow]
[glow=FF0000]في حياتي مالقيت إلا العذاب [/glow]
[glow=FF0000]عايش بأحزان ومن همي طريح[/glow]
[glow=FF0000]سامحوني ظنكم فيني سراب[/glow]
[glow=FF0000]حظي لاشلته غصب عني يطيح[/glow]
[glow=FF0000]والوصيه لادفنوني في التراب[/glow]
[glow=FF0000] خلو الغالي على قبري يصيح [/glow]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=CC0066]سمعت باليتيم الي قدام عينه تموت امه 
يناظر ولا يقدر يبرر دمعة الشفقان 
يصرخ خذي روحي
خذي عمري 
بس خليك يايمه
كأن احساسي احساسه 
وهمي مثل همه 
هو القدر اخذ امه 
وانا فاقد اعز الناس[/glow]

----------


## دموع السماء

أخر مسج هو 

[glow=33CCFF]وقف (لحظه)
فكر معي لو مره!!
ليه حبيتك بين هالعالم كله؟؟
اذا تبي تساعدني 
اضغط على السهم مره
لانك شخص ماأحد يمله
لانك أخدت الحسن كله
لانك أحلى ماخلق الله
هذا جواب سؤاله وحله [/glow]



تحياتي أختكم دموع السماء

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="3 80"]اشتقتلك شوق الطفل 
اللي انحرم من اصحبه لاهو لقي 
مين يفهمه ولا هو 
دري ليش انظلم [/frame]

----------


## أنت العزيز

أخدت حبي وودي
وأحاسيسي الرقيقة

ترى قلبي على قدي
وانت دليت طريقه
تبي جوابي وردي
ومشاعري عالحقيقة

لو هي ظروفي بيدي
ماأغيب عنك دقيقة
ولو كل هالكون ضدي
نجمك مايطفي بريقه

----------


## من عيوني

انت مثل الدهب مهما علا
فوقه غبار
يبقى مدى الايام سلعه
ثمينه...
ومثل المطر مهما المطر
هل مدرار...
لوغاب عام صاحوا 
الناس وينه...
ومثل البحر غلطان من 
قال غدار...
موجه يعالج كل عبره
 حزينه

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="9 80"]قدرك (بصدري) حي لا
تحسبه (مات)؛؛؛رغم 
(المسافه )وانقطاع 
(المراسيل).[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FFFFFF]تشكروووون جميعاً على المسجات الروعــــــــه

الله يعطيكم ألف صحة وعافية

واخر مسج هو

بعيونك كل الاماني.... 
وبلسانك أحلى الكلام .....
وحشتني ومابيدي غير شوقي وسلام .... [/glow]

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="8 80"]شمسنا 
تغرب وتشرق ...
بس؛
ما تمحي غلاك...
عادة الدينا 
تفرق! 
بس قلبي 
ما نساك[/frame]

----------


## دموع السماء

[align=center][glow=FFFFFF]إذا الأرض ضاقت بالناس
والأرض ما بقى تنداس
والأخبار تقطع الأنفاس
وماضل بالحبيب إحساس

""انت""


بقلبي طالما عالأرض أجناس[/glow][/align]





[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]تحياتي الاخويه دموع السماء[/grade]

----------


## دمعه حزن

ابقى

سجين

الود

لعيون

الاحباب ....















مهما

يطول

الوقت

نبقى

حبايب ...


تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## ورد

[align=center]أعزك لو وقف ضدي
زماني..
والقدر
والناس
واذا كان الغلا غلطه
رضيت بكل
غلطاتي![/align]

----------


## بنوته

شعت فلا الشمس 

تخفيها ولا القمر

[glow=FF0099]زهراء[/glow] من نورها الاكوان تزدهر 

نبارك لكم مولد الزهراء

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="7 80"]في حياتي تعلمت :
(كيف أحب 
وكيف أبتسم
وكيف أكون صادق 
بس ما تعلمت كيف 
أنساك )
                 <يا غالي>[/frame]

----------


## زهرة الهدى

لا أراك الله 
ظلمة..ولاحلت بصدرك غمة..
ولاطلبت من الله شيئاً الا اتمه..

----------


## أنت العزيز

تحية
حب 
أهديها




معك 
ياطير
وديها




لأغلى الناس تعطيها
وقول له يعتني فيها

----------


## hasson

كلها ايام وليلي وضمك في صدري ياغلي

----------


## غربة الدنيا

كنت جالس أنا والبحر
والليل ونجومه،،نسامر
بعضنا والكل يحكي
بهمومه ،،
ولما جاء دوري بالحكي فجأه‍...
هاج البحر وهاجت امواجه 
وضاق الليل واختفت 
نجومه..
والقمر تخبى تحت
سحابه ..
كلهم يقولون ...
يكفي حكي عنه وعن 
اشواقه ....

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="4 80"]صدقني عجزت أنساك
عجزت أداري أحزاني 
تمنيت العمر وياك
ولاير خص لا حد تاني 
أنا في همي متأسف على 
حبي على أيامي أنا من 
زود ما فيني تمنيتك في 
أحلامي ~[/frame]

----------


## زهرة الهدى

[glow=000066]عسى الله
يقطع أرسالك
يحرق جوالك
يخلص رصيدك
يقفل شريحتك
اذا ماأرسلت مسج! [/glow]

----------


## دلع الود

[glow=663366]الوفاء 
في غير قلبك مالقيت 
وان مدحتك بالقصايد ماوفيت 

اعتذر 
ان كان في يوم قسيت 
والعذر ان كان صديت او جفيت 
أنت حد السيف لامني اعتزيت 
وانت أغلى شخص في عمري لقيت[/glow]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=000066]فيك لا يمكن اغير موقفي

انت محبوبي على كل الظروف

ثابت رايي ومهما تختفي

لك مكانه فايقه كل الوصوف

ترجمي يا دمعه له واوصفي

حالتي في الحب مكسور الكفوف

اظهري الخافي لعينه واحلفي

ان عيني غير عينه ما تشوف[/glow]

----------


## قطيفيss

[grade="800080 800080 800080 800080"][align=center]اللهم دمر جواال من يهجرني برسااائلة واعمي شاشتة  واطفي ازاريره واسقطه منة لينكسر
اللهم افصل عنه الخدمة نهائيا وفجر بطاريتة وخرب تلبيسته اللهم امين ....
فارسلو ارسلو وزكو عن جوالاتكم برسائله هداكم اللة [/align][/grade]

----------


## سراب الليل

قلت لقلبي لا تبكي قالي 
وحداني أبي أضحك أبي 
وأتسلا لاكن وين وين

خلي اللي أحبه وأهواه

----------


## دمعه حزن

يقولون
المحبة شوق
وأنا شوقي 
بيقتلني
صحيح أنك بعيد عني
لكن
مسكنك
< قـلـبـي >

----------


## ساندي

[glow=993300]



رغم بعدك اشتريك 




ورغم انك قاطع 



بتم اغليك 


بصرراحه اعزك وما ودي اخليك ... [/glow]

----------


## دمعه حزن

لك لحالك شووووق ...

لك لوحدك غلالالالالا ...

لك أنت معزه في كل القلوب ...

وبالذات قلبي (أنا) ...

----------


## سراب الليل

اسف اذا 

نسيتك




كنت مشغول 



وتعبان 




السبب 




كنت أحفر


صورتك بقلبي


أخوكم 

سراب الليل

----------


## همس الطيف

[frame="2 80"][align=center]كيف تنسانى وأنا ملئى عينيك
كيف تنسانى وأنا النور الذى تبصره
كيف تنسانى وأنا نبض قلبك وخفقاته
كيف تنسانى وأنا الدم الذى يجرى فى أوصالك
إليس هذا هو الحب أن كنت تحبنى
كيف تنشغل عنى وأنا شغلك الشاغل
كيف تتعب وأنا الصدر الذى ترتمى فيه لتريح نفسك عناء الشقاء
كنت تحفر صورتى بقلبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أذا فقلبك كان لا يعرفنى 
أهى مكابره
أهو أحسان
أهو شفقه
لا سيدى
لست مبصرتك بعد الأن
لست خفقاتك من الأن
سوف أعلمك كيف تسهر وتنشغل بى
سأحير نبضات قلبك حتى يرتعد
والأن وداعاً يامن تدعى حبى[/align][/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

ياهي رساله غاليه تشبه النور..!
أحبها من حب شخص كتبها..!
من يمنعه لو يسكن االعين ويجور ..!
من يمنعه لو كان يتلف عصبها..!
تفداهه عيني بس ألاقيه مسرور..!
و الثانيه تحت الطلب لو طلبهاا..!

تحياتي

----------


## همس الطيف

*[align=center][align=center][frame="2 80"]حين تبدع كلماتها فهى ساحره
حين يفوح عبيرها عبر كلماتها فهى تشجى كل القلوب المتعطشه للحب
اهواها والقلب بها متيم
حين أسمع صوتها عبر كلماتها ترتجف أوصالى حباً ونشوة
حين أرى أسمها تغيب النفس عن الدنيا لتسبح بفضاء الكون لتعلن لكل العالم
أنى أحبها
لأننى حقا أحبك حبيبتى[/frame][/align][/align]*

----------


## دمعه حزن

الضحك ماهو علامة مستريح..
والبكاء أحيااان مايووحي بحزن!
خذ مــثــل مــني:
أنا قلبي جريح وابتسم لك من 
غرابيل وشجن!
وان بكيت يجوز أبكي من صحيح
من جرح من ظلم 
من صدمة زمن...!
أو يجوز ابــكي عشان أستريح
أو نتيجة شوق...أو خيبة أمـــل!

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## همس الطيف

*[align=center][frame="2 80"]أما الضحك فهو وسيلتنا للتعجب والسخرية لما أصبحنا فيه
حيث الغيبوبة وأنعدام النبل والأخلاق وضياع الأنسان فينا
سخرية من الظلمة المتلاعبين بالعواطف وبالأقدار
أما البكاء فهو تطهر للنفس
وتعبير عن قمة سعادتنا وعن أعتزازنا وثقتنا بأنفسنا
وهى ايضا دليل أنسانيتنا التى حاول البعض سلبها منا
وما أحلى البكاء حين تنتشى نفوسنا
وماأروعه حين نشجى به قلب محب مخلص
أما الجرح فهو الطريق الذى نعبده لنعبر به من حياة الظلمة الى حياة النور
لنرسم من خلاله طريق السعاده وأطلاق الحرية للنفس
أما صدمة الزمان فهى ضرورة كى نفيق وحتى نحرر أنفسنا من عبودية من يدعى حبيب
أما الشوق فهو تعبيرنا الراقى لأنسانية الأنسان
والشعور بخيبة الأمل فهو شعور العجز والسلبية وهو شعور لا يصح مع الأسوياء[/frame][/align]*

----------


## دمعه حزن

اشكر حضورك اخي همس

تسلم على التعليق الطيب اخوي

واخر مسج وصلني الان هو



انا مابي سواك انت وبعدك بابي رديته
رفضت الكل على شانك وقلبي اليوم وصيته
يظل يوفي لك ويوفي.. يا اغلى انسان عزيته
تصدق مابي اكثر من الي فيك لا قيته
كفاية بسمتك هذه 
تنسيني حبيبي الي عانيته..


وسلامتكم

----------


## همس الطيف

[align=center][frame="2 80"]الفاضله / دمعه حزن
المسجات عمل رائع وهى تعبير دقيق عن الحالة النفسية لكاتبها وقت كتابتها
وهى نوع من أنواع الأبداع الفكرى والذهنى
وهى غلابا لا تقصد انسان بذاته
أنا على سبيل المثال تقمصت رد أنثى على زميل أول أمس يتفق ورأيى الشخصى فى المرأة بصفة عامة من حيث شموخها وكبرياءها
أخر ماسج وصل حضرتك يعبر عن الوفاء والوفاء تلك العملة النادرة شئى رائع فى حياة الأنسان
وما أحوجنا للوفاء فى هذه الأيام
أشكرك على التعليق الذى لا يحتاج أى توضيح
خالص تحياتى
همس[/frame][/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

ممكن تبتسم 
please
وغلاتي

فديت هالبسمة..
عساها ماتفارق شفاك

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="4 80"]اسأل وانا كلي اجابات كل 

الصعايب لاجل عينك 
سهاله.....
يضيق صدري لو
يفارقك لحظات..
واصير بعدك بألف خاله 
وحاله
لو كنت غايب وابعدتك
المسافات...
لك صاحب ماغاب عنك 
خياله....[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

قرب 




آحسن لك تقرب 




تخسراذاماقربت 




اتفووووووووووو 




ووووووتك البوسه 



متباركين بمولد الحجة (عج)

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="7 80"]أحبك 


وأحبك 


كثر ما عاش الأعمى 
في ظلامه
وتمنى الأخرس مين 
يسمه كلامه

أشتاقلك








كثر ما عاش اليتيم
فاقد حنانه
وكثر السجين 
ما فقد أيامه


أعشقك


كثر البدر في
جمالة

وكثر الطفل في دلالة
أحبك كثر ما أنا أحبك[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

يا هلا بسراب الليل

تشكر على المسج الرائع

واخر مسج هو

تحدتني بك الدنيا
خذتك بعيد و بكتني 
و لكن مـــاقوت تنزع
غلاك من داخل ضلوعي..

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="3 80"]هلا فيش اختي

لاتقول 
حبيبي 
بلسانك
في 
عيوني
انك
راحل 
ولاتقول 
أنك 
تحاول
تبتعد
عني
مهماقست
بي 
الدنيا
وخذتني 
عنك 
لاتقول 
أني 
سريت 
لكن 
تأكد 
ان
حبك
راح 
يكون
حتي
بالقبر 
معاي 
ولو كنت
بالعمر طويل
راح
ازيدك
من 
حبي 
وفديك
ياقلبي...[/frame]

----------


## نسمة ليل

اخر رسالة هذي

 امزح

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههههههههههه

هلا بنسمه ليل

شكراً على المشاركة الحلوة

شلون اكتب عن غيابك
وانا في غيابك ماني قايل في عذاب



شي أشد من العذاب




شي مثل الاكتئاب




شي مثل الاغتراب



شي مثل الاضطراب



باختصار تقدر تسمي غيابك



( موووت في عز الشباب)

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="2 80"]ياليت أخسر عيوني
ولا أعيش بالنظر ممنون
يقولو أعمى ولا يقولون
من شوفتك محروم 

تحياتي
سراب الليل[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

ترجيت بحر الشعر يوصف 
غلاك
قال سامحني عاجز عن 
وصف هذا الملاك

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="4 80"]ودي أحبك ملهوف 
عابر بحور الخوف 
لاكن كل شي ضدي حظي والدنيا 
والظروف[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

ايــــــــه ابعتب واشره
واشتكي لك والومك..


لا تساوت بعينك غيبتي والوصال

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="10 80"]منك وعليك وفيك كل 
الحل ذاب 

يا منتهى حلم الغلا 

والمحبه 
عجزت أعرف بناظري 
سر هالاعجاب 
يامن عطاه أحلى حلا 
الناس ربه
ثقل 
وعقل 
واسلوب 
ساحر 
وجذاب 
وشلون تبغاني فيك
ماتزداد المحبه[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

حرام تحرمني من الصوت والشوف

وحرام تذبحني بزهرة شبابي

وحرام تقطف وردة الحب

بسيوف


وحرام تهجرني وتخلف صوابي

لا تبتعد عني ترى القلب مخطوف

مابقى الا الجسم داخل ثيابي....

----------


## القلب المرح

مديت
لك كاس الوفا يومك
اوفيت
وحلفت لك مانساك
مادمت صافي(مش
مراعي) بنيتلك القلب
بيت ورى بيت (مجمع سكني)
واهديت لك قلب بالود
وافي
هاك قلبي  هاك روحي
ماتمنيت
امر تدلل ولاتقول
كافي(تراه كابتشينو)

----------


## سراب الليل

_[frame="10 80"]أعذب من الشهد مكتوبك
وأحلى من الورد
اسلوبك والمعذره
اخجلتنا بذوقك.....![/frame]_

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههههههههه

ما شاء الله عليك يا القلب المرح

دائماً مشاركاتك حلوة ومسليه

تشكر على المسج الحلو

الكنز 






ماهو ذهب وفضه في الخزنة تحطه









الكنز.!؟!








بشر"مثلك"
في عيوني أحطه


تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب المرح

قطيفي فحص عيونه
طلع نظره 6 على 6 قال:
لو مابهدلني الدختور جبت اكفر

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="3 80"]ياليت أخسر عيوني 
ةلا أعيش بالنظر ممنون 
يقولو أعمى ولا يقولون 
من شوفتك محروم[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههه

شكراً على المسجات الحلوة

شفت النحل وشلون يبني الخلــــــية
مثله بنيت بداخل " القلب " لك بيت 
ياللي سكنت الروح عن طيب نية
ماني سعيد القلـــــب لامن تخليت 
الحب نــــية والنوايـــا مطــيـة
ومن مد لي فنجال حبه تقهويت

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب المرح

لاكتب اسمك تزين لي
الحروف
ولانطقته صار في 
لساني حلا
 صدق انا احبه ولكن  فيني
خوف!
خزف نتفارق بعد ذاك الغلا  لاتقابلنا يسكنا
الكسوف ضاعت الكبيوم
فك الغلايق
سوالفك من سمعها 
ميملا
ينسى العنا والهم  ولو كان ضايق

----------


## دمعه حزن

محدن رسم شخص على صفحة الماي...
إلا أنا...
رسمتك يالغلا...
في ماي عيني...

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب المرح

قريت الصدق
في عيونك
عرفت الطيب
من طبعك
شكرت انا ربي
لاني صرت من ربعك

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="5 80"]قلت :لقلبي 
حبيبي 
نساني 
وش رايك انسله
قال: عطه مهله
قلت: كم؟
فال :
العمر كله[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

أنت لك شخصيه غير 

وكلها صدق ومحبه 

طلتك عطر وعبير 

وبسمتك بالحيل 

عذبه

----------


## القلب المرح

ياترى
لنا اليوم في الغلا
كثر امس
ولا الغلا صار غالي علينا!!

----------


## دمعه حزن

اسمك ربطته بالوفاء

مع طيب الأخلاق

يحفظك ربي 

هي دعوتي لك

من كل الأعماق

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

[align=center]ماأقدر اوصف روعة "غلاك"
كل ماكتبت أشطب وأقول لا
ياحبيبي "ماتليق بمستواك"[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

صباح الفجر الهادي من كل قلب أنادي 

يحفظك ربي في بالي اليوم ودوم ياغالي 

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب المرح

ياسحابه ارسلي احلى
كلام
ابعثي له من وسط
قلبي سلام
خل عمري يبتدي
بلحظة غرام
انت شمعه في حياتي
ماتنام
يوم عرفتك انتحر لون 
الظلام
ارسل اشواقي مع صوت
الحمام
انا احبك والهوى فيني
دوام
انا احبك وانت في صدري
وسام

----------


## دمعه حزن

زاد الغلا من شفت مرسول غالي 

أثر الرسايل طبعها تشعل الشوق


تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## القلب المرح

اهديت لك..
عمري
وروحي
هديه..
وحنا
ترى لين اخر العمر
احبــــــــــــــاب
قلوب تتصافى وروح 
رضيه وايام حلوه مالها
عــد وحســـاب

----------


## دمعه حزن

مدري ليش أحبك 

ليش دنيتي صارت تحبك 

أنا الي مزودها ولا أنت إلي مافي مثلك 


تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

مساكم الله بالخير |17|

[align=center][grade="0000FF FF6347 FF0000 FF4500 0000FF"]ناج الصاحب اللي توده وتغلية
مادمت حي ودام عينك تشوفه
لوصد يشفع له معك حلو ماضيه
وحقه عليك إنك تقدر ظروفه.

بأختصــــــــــار

شخص عطاني وده أبد ماني بناسيه

ومن شرى ودي أنا دايم الدوم شاريه[/grade][/align]

----------


## القلب المرح

سرت انا للحب والدمعه
اسير.
في حياتي يوم راحه 
ماظهر.
مظهري جنه ومضموني
هجير.
مرقدي تمثيل والواقع
سهر.
جيت يمك وانت عزمت
المسير.
صرت ضدي مع صواديف
الدهر.
الوداع فراق والموقف
مرير.
والعزي ماضيك
والحاظر قهر؟؟

----------


## دمعه حزن

لو نسيت كل الاسامي...

وعن اسمي صرت ماني داري...

ومحد باسمه اقدر انادي... 

بقوم اسأل عنك وانا مدري وش اسمك...

بس اوصف لهم شكلك...

ياحبيبتي من شافك ما نسى رسمك...

وشلون لو عرف خلقك...

معذور ولله من حبك...

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="9 80"]نحلة حاطة رجل على 
رجل ليش لانو عم 
تفكر كيف تعمل تمثال 
عسل منك يا حلو[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

خايف على شمسي لا تغيب..

واقعد انا مثل الغريب..

اتندم علي يوم ماشفت فيه الحبيب..

يالله يا رب يامجيب خلها مني اقرب من القريب


تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

[align=center]كنا أثنين نتحدى الزمن والناس
وكل إللي يصادفنا...

كنا إثنين نحب الحب وحتى في
سوالفنا...

كنا أثنين وبعدنا أثنين نحب الحب
حتى لو يعذبنا..

كنا نقول وبعد نقول ماجبته امه
 ذاك اللي يفرقنا..[/align]
تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## hasson

حبيبي اعلمك انك اجمل حلم حلمته واحلى صديق لقيته واغلى حب في قلبي حطيته

----------


## دمعه حزن

احبك كثر ما ذكر القمر بأبيات الشعر.. 

احبك كثر امواج البحر الي تضرب هالصخر..

كثر حبات الرمل..احبك كثر ساعاتي من السهر.. 

احبك كثر ما قلبي يعزك..

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

[align=center]تهدمت والله أركان الهدى ورجت الافلاك
من هذا النداء أين دفنت اليوم يابحر الندى
أين ولي الله أين المقتدى قد قتل الكرار 
في كيد العدى غاب هلال الدين في برج
الردى تهدمت والله أركان الهدى..مأجورين[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

وأنتم كذلك اخوي

بعض الغلا ياخذ له أيام و يروح
و بعض الغلا ياخذ له سنين ما راح
و بعض الغلا متمكن داخل الروح
ما ينمحي لو جاه نزاع الارواح
و انا غلاي ما يبي شرح و وضوح
غلا حقيقي دون تمثيل و مزاح

----------


## سنابسي وأفتخر

جميل ان يكون لك قلب انت صاحبه!!
والاجمل ان يكون لك صاحب انت قلبة..

----------


## دمعه حزن

إن في الدنيا جنة من لم يدخلها لن يدخل جنة الآخرة

وإذا سألت عن جنة الدنيا :

فسل العيون التي فاضت مدامعها من خشية الله اشفاقاً وتبجيلاً

سل النفوس التي بالأنس يوقضها كتاب ربي فتحيي الليل ترتيلاً

تذيقنا المــر دنيانا وقد وجدوا طعم السعادة بالإيمان معسولاً ..

----------


## توأم الفرح

قلت لك روحي تبيك وأبيات شعري تهتويك
قلت لك عمري وحياتي والمشاعر تحتريك 
قلت لك قلبي يحبك والعيون تموت فيك 
قلت لك أنا أحبك والقلب يشتريك 

أنا قلت وإنت ويش تقوووووول ؟؟

----------


## توأم الفرح

تبي أكثر غلا أعطيك تبي عمري اذا يرضيك 
فداك العمر وأحلامي 
وكل لحظة من أيامي
تعال نسابق الدنيا 
نسافر والفرح معنا 
بدون الحب وعيونك .. حياتي مالها معنى ..

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="8 80"][align=center]السلام عليكم
وين أحطك؟



القلب مايقوى غلاك 
العين تعجز عن رضاك


الروح ذابت في هواك

الارض تتعذر ملاك

الشمس ماتوصل مداك
البدر يخجل من بهاك


الليل يستأ ذن مساك 
الكون يصغر في لقاك 



احترت يالغالي 
      معاك[/align][/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=CC0099]
شواطينا دفاتر عشق ولهانه 

سقاها الشوق 

قرآها الموج 

ونامت فوقها الدانه [/glow]

----------


## زارع السوسن

فى قلبى حطيتك 
  وبالتهانى خصيتك 
     وعلى الناس اغليتك 
           وبعيد الفطر هنيتك

----------


## دمعه حزن

أرسلت لك بطاقة العيد بدري 

و دي أكون أول من يعايدك فيه 

عجزت أقاوم غيرة وسط صدري 

أموت ليمن شفت غيري يهنيك 

مدري شعور إعجاب أو حب مدري 

بس أدري ان القلب بالحيل يغليك

----------


## زارع السوسن

دامك عزيز وغالي والعيد علي الطاري اقولك كل عام وانت بخير يالغالي

----------


## دمعه حزن

تقبل الله طاعتك.. واتم بالعيد فرحتك..واقر عينيك بنصر امتك

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="4 80"]واااااااااي انتو

قواوا معاي :
يانا العيد ياناي
ورمضان خلاناي 
يوم الي نصومه 
مانقدر نعوفه 
ونعيش بامانه 
يانا العيد يانا[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

صباح خاص للغالين معطر بالفل نرسله بس للحلوين ونقولهم من العايدين

----------


## زارع السوسن

عمر الامانى ماشكت لوعة الياس دام القلوب لى تبينا نبيها

----------


## دمعه حزن

أخر مسج وصلني هو

ما تشوفي شر ... بعد ربع ساعه عندك ...

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="2 80"]يمكن أكون سهيت 
بس عمري ما نسيت 
أغلي حبايب 
وأعز ناس 
معهم جلست وحكيت[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

ترجيت بحر الشعر يوصف 
غلاك
قال سامحني عاجز عن 
وصف هذا الملاك

----------


## القلب المرح

قلت لك       روحي تبيك
وابيات شعري
تهتويك    قلت لك
عمري وحياتي
والمشاعر  تحتريك
قلت لك      قلبي يحبك
والعيون تموت فيك
قلت لك      انا "احبك"
والقلب يشتريك        انا
قلت  وانت وش تقول!!

----------


## دمعه حزن

مـــــــــــــساء ابيض 

يضمك حيل باحضانه.. 

مساء يهدي أمل وردي 

لاأجمل وأعذب أنسانه

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="10 80"]مثل الأمل 

لاعاش 
(في داخل انسان )



حبك

(يعيش بصمت )


داخل كياني 

تحياتي 
سراب الليل[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

* قريبا يتجدد اللقاء * ..... حبيبي كم اشتقت لحنان يديك ..... 
( المرسل ) : ورقة الامتحان .....

----------


## زارع السوسن

هذى رساله غلا 
للصاحب الغالى 
عساك تذكرغلاتك 
يوم تفتحها 
كتبتها يوم طيفك مرفى بالى 
وان كان ماجيت فى بالك امسحها

----------


## توأم الفرح

لاتنبهر ماجاك من حبي قليل 
إنت تستاهل وأنا طبعي كريم 
انت مامثلك بهالدنيا بديل
إنت آية صاغها الرب الكريم 
لو يشوفك فاقد العقل الهبيل
صار مامثله بهالدنيا حكيم 
يكفي انك صرت 
للشمس بديل 
والقمر في غيبتك يصبح يتيم

----------


## دمعه حزن

المحبه راس مالي والقلوب الي تعشقها *^* والضلوع اليا تثنت من غلاك الله عوجها

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="9 80"]من عرف انسان مثلك
ينكتب حظه 
سعيد.....
تشرق أيامه
وتصبح كل لحظه
فيها عيد...

احترامي
سراب الليل[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

وأنا في درب الهلاك 
ظـهـرت لي يـا مـلاك 
غيرت مـجرى حياتي 
شفت السعـادة معاك

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="4 80"]ما شفت صورتك بين
                   ""الرمش وعيوني""
ما شفت سود الليالي
                  ""كيف أقضيها""
أشوف غيرك ولكن 
                ""ما يهـمـونــي""
عيني أذا ما تشوفك
             ""وش أبي فيها""
ما همني لو تعيش
             "" العمر من دوني""
لكن دونك حياتي 
           ""كيف أقضيها""[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

هلا باللي تميز بزين الأخلاق
هلا باللي لعب بقلبي وغدا به 
تستاهل مني التحيات والأشواق 
تامر على قلبي ولك مني الاجابة 
عسى ما يجي بيني وبينك فراق
عسى درب المحبة ما يصك بابه 


تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="9 80"]يمكن اكون سهيت 
بس عمري ما نسيت 
اغلى حبايب
واعز ناس 
معهم جلست وحكيت[/frame]

----------


## أمير العاشقين

حبك حبيبي ماتغيره الأيام 
لوعن عيوني تغيب القاك 
في # الأحـــــــلام #

----------


## دمعه حزن

غلاك مايحتاج توثيق وحلوف...

الله خلق حبك من الحب فيني 

وعرفت نغمة عشق على كل معزوف

وسكنت قلبي وروحي وعيني 

وأغلى المشاعرجتك في شعر وحروف.. 

قلبي كتبها قبل تكتب يميني..


تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## زارع السوسن

عمرالامانى ماشكت لوعة الياس دام القلوب للى تبينا نبيها

----------


## دمعه حزن

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082 FF1493"]كــل شــي بالــكون فــجأه يختفي..!
الا وجــهك دايـــم بــعيــني أراهـ*
كــل شــموع الـكـون بيدي تنطفي..!
الا نبراس الهوى ساطع ضياهـ*
كل شي بالكون منه بكتفي
الا حبك مانساوم في غلاهـ*[/grade]

----------


## القلب المرح

0محشش قال لمحشش بالي مشغول !!
من امس،
 رد الثاني: يمكن في احد رافع السماعة!!

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههههه

مشاركة حلوة منك يا مناسف

لا تحرمنا هالطلة البهية




مستحـــــــيل !

[ يجهل الموج البحر ]
[ او ينسى الليل القمر ]
[ او ينكر العطر الزهر ]
[او يمل شوفتك النظر ]
[او اعشق غيرك بشر ]

مستحيل

يبعدني
عنك
احد او يفرقنا
غير
{ القـــــــدر }


[ مستحيل .. مستحيل ]

----------


## القلب المرح

ياشهد العشق وميزانه.. 
وكل الورد والوانه .. 
لو للغلا عنوان .. 
انت ياعمري عنوانه ..

----------


## ساهر

ياشوق تكفى لا تخليه يرتاح,,,
ياشوق تكفى داعبه في غيابي,,,


خله يحس اني معه وييييين ماراح,,,
خله يحس شلون لذة عذابي,,,
عطر الفراق اللي مع غيبته فاااح,,,
عطرت به جرحــــي وباقي ثيابي,,,

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="3 80"]السلام عليكم

أبي أرسل رسالة

وفيني شوية كسل


خايف تحب الرسالة

وتنسى الي رسل




تحياتي
سراب الليل[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

كل الخصال الطيبة فيك 

يعجز عن وصفها حبر أقلامي

لاغبت عني أشغل البال طاريك

ويحرم على عيني لذيذ المنامي

بموازين الغلا إحترت وش اسميك؟؟

لا قلت : قلبي قالوا : عاشت الاسامي

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="3 80"]أبيك تدري صوتك 
العذب لاغاب أحس
نفسي تنكسر من غيابك 
غيابك للحزن يفتح 
أبواب غصب على ألبس
شقاه وثيابه أدمنت 
صوتك ون تثاقلت 
كذاب من يشقك لاغبت 
يفقد صوابه خذني 
بصوتك ضمني بين 
الاهداب عمري بدونك 
ماتحمل عذابه [/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

معجب أنا في حبك اعجاب
مغرم وحبك ماخذني
شليتني بشلات الأهداب
انت الغلا يا سيد الأحباب
غالي وحبك ماخذني
الشوق عندي جاوب وجاب
ماتشوفني لاجلك أغني
من شاف عينك توه وغاب

----------


## زهرة أمل

[grade="FF4500 FF1493 FF0000 800080"][frame="3 80"][align=center]عساك 
تعيش 
في 
راحة
وقلبك
تكمل
أفراحه
وروحك
دوم
مرتاحة
ياحلو
 انت
 ياتفاحة [/align][/frame][/grade]

----------


## دمعه حزن

الطيــب اصــلك مــا شــريتـــه بالاثمـــان
متسلسل من نبـــع ناس عــزيـــزيـــــــن
الطيب ســاسك و انت للطيب ديــــــــــوان
قــولن صحيــح و لا يبيلـــــه بـراهيــــــن
لبست من طيبــك على الراس تيجـــــــان
تــاجن قــوي و لا تهــــزه ســلاطيــــــن

----------


## زارع السوسن

قالوا العيد الجمعه 
رجعوا قالوا الخميس 
قلت الحق اهنى احسن يقولوا 
مافيش

----------


## القلب المرح

لا تأسفن على خل تفارقه 
اذا كان طعم للوفا فيه
بعض الرفاق كمثل التاج تلبسه
وبعضهم كقديم النعل تلبسه

----------


## بحر الشوق

عندك خبر وش قيمتك في حياتي ؟ 
غالي ولك فيها مكانه وتأثيرمهما 
ابتعدنا لك محبه بذاتي فيهاالوفــا
 رمز علىكل تقدير ما اقول غـــير 
انك بصمه في حياتي ولا أقـــــول 
غير ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
"الله يذكرك بالخير"

----------


## زارع السوسن

غلاكم شريته يوم كنت محتاج (واليوم) ماابيعه لو يساوى عيونى

----------


## دمعه حزن

أنــا الـــذي أقـسـمـت
والله مـــا أنـســاك
وأنـــا الـــذي لـجـلـك
بــقــدر ظــروفــك

يــا مــا حــلا
نـظــرة عـيـونـي
مـحـيـاك
ويــا مــا حــلا
لامـــن قـريـنـا
حروفــك

إن جيتـنـي
قـالـوا: القـمـر صــار وإيــاك
وإن غـبـت
عزوا للـكـواكـب خـسـوفـك

----------


## سراب الليل

[frame="2 80"]لا...يابعد من زاد بالقلب قدره...

واصبح غلاه اغلى من 
الروح للروح...
يرتاح صدري 
لاوصل منك مرسول...

ويضيق وسع الكون 
لاصرت غايب...
ياليتني.. مت وقالوا
الخالق <مرحوم>


لاعرفت الغلا
و((أفرق الحبايب))

تحياتي 
سراب الليل[/frame]

----------


## دمعه حزن

عسا ماشر؟ عسا خـــير؟

غيابك طــــــــال! عساك بخير! عسا ماشر؟

طمني عن حالك وشلونك شخبارك؟

انته بعيـــــــــــــــد..لكنك قريـــــــــب مني

قريب من قلبي وعيوني

قريب من روحي وجفوني

هديتك عمري يالغالي

واحساسي وكل غالي

----------


## زهرة أمل

[align=center]حلاة العيد شوفتكم 
حلاته نلتقي معكم
عساكم دوم عواده 
واسعد ناس بأعياده[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

قبل ذبح الخروف
وتهاني الالوف 
اهديك تسعة حروف
عيدك مبارك

----------


## القلب المرح

ان كنت تبغى واحد لك
يماشيك
لقيت عمري في يدينك
امانه
وكانك تبي قلب يصونك
ويحميك
ابشر بقلب مايعرف
الخيانة
وكانك تبي شخص يحبك
ويغليك
ابشر بشخص منتظر في
مكانه
 وكانك تبي عين تهلك
وتبكيك
هذي دموعي كلها لك
رهانة

----------


## دمعه حزن

وفــاي مـن طـبـع أبـــوي
" اكـتـسـبـتــــه "
و طـبـع الـسـمـاحــه مـن خـوالـــي
" خـذيـتــــه "
طـبـعــي كـذا مـاهـو بـدور
" لـعـبـتــــه "
الـطـيــب شـيـد داخـل الـروح
" بـيـتــــه "
والـكــرهـ مـن دفـتــر حـيـاتــي
" شـطـبـتــــه "
وحـكـمــة زمـانــي
" مـــن شــرانـــــي شــريــتـــــه "

----------


## القلب المرح

ابنشــغل في عــيونك
لاتدورني..

ودي بشي اشوفه 
ومابعد جيته..

خليت قلبي معك والله
يصبرني..

مبطي انا  واقول قلبي
وين خليته ..؟!

..نـــسيـــــت أعــلمـــك..
طيفك جاي يسهرني..

بس انت ماشفتني
وشلون ..<ضميته>؟!

----------


## دمعه حزن

"" أهديك ""

( روح )

" مابها كذب وخداع "

"" علمتها ""

" بالغلا معنى الطهاره "

"" علمتها ""

" إن الغلا مايوم ينباع "

وإن الحياه بدون حسك

"" خساره ""

----------


## بنوتة توتة

اذا طلع قلب وعرفت تشتاق
تعال دورني وتلقاني مكاني..
ماقساك ياخلي وياحبك
للفراق..
تذكر متى آخر مسج من
حضرتك جاني؟

----------


## دمعه حزن

من وين أبتدي..؟
..+احساسي من يمك غريب..+
عندي شعور بحيرتي..
وتغلبني مره غيرتي,.,.
ودي أجي مثل الطفل
أحضنك وأنسى دنيتي..
ومرات ودي أسألك ..
ومرات ودي أعشقك..
ومرات ياخذني الوله..
ومن كل قلبي.. أفقدكـ ,...

----------


## ghazooi

أعز الناس
ماظنيت ينسونى..!

زرعونى..مثل وردة..
لاكن حسافة بدون الماي خلونى


تحياتى
غزووي

----------


## شمس الشروق

جالس بحالي وأدور كلمة تسليك .. احترت أي نوع الكلام أهديك..أهديك عيوني تحرسك وتداريك أو روحي اللي ماهما إلا تلاقيك.. شفاف وحلو قسم تجن معانيك..بأيش أوصفك أظن كل الغلا فيك أحبك ومادمت حي جد بقلبي "بخليك"

----------


## دمعه حزن

صباح الهم

صباح الغم لحسادك...

صباح الحب

صباح الورد لك ولأحبابك..

----------


## القلب المرح

الشاهد الله بدونك ضايق
صدري..
يفز قلبي اذا جابك 
الطاري..
انا طلمني غيابك  وانت
ماتدري..
قلبك بعيد وصوتك
يسكن افكاري..
اسوق عمري غلا يوم
الغلا مشري..
وابيع كل البشر واصير 
لك شراي..

----------


## دمعه حزن

غلاك في نبض الشرايين مدسوس 

لو بوصفه مارأيت له وصف وقياس 

يا ليت قربك ينشرى بمال وفلوس 

بشريك لو بعلن من الدنيا افلاس

----------


## سر الوجود

حبيبي إن طال البعاد بيني وبينك
بحاول أصبر لساعة وصالك
وإن سألوني عن الحال اللي بيني وبينك
بقول أنا القاطع أنا اللي ماأنشدعن أحوالك
أداري الكلام اللي يأذيني ولا يأذيك
وأمني نفسي ليوم لقياك

----------


## دمعه حزن

إن قـلـت "واحشني"
ترى ما توفي
وإن قـلـت
"تــوحــشنـي"
ترى ما قتـلك شـي
و إن قـلـت 
"لـك وحـشـه"
أبـد ما تـكـفي
و شـلـون أعبـر لـك أنـي بجد 
"مـــشـــتـــاق"

----------


## القلب المرح

ابسألك
   لو فرقتنا الليالي

      بتنساني؟

وتقسى علي ,

وتجفاني؟


والا بتكون وفي ؟!


تخيل,,

"لحظة غيابي"


والا

"خبر وفاتي"


ياترى بتقول:

"هم وانزاح"

والا بتقول: 



    "صدق كان غالي"

----------


## دمعه حزن

ما يصير أنساك لالا ما يصير
وفي خفوقي لك معزة وأحترام
قبلك الدنيا مثل حلم صغير
وعقبك الدنيا غرام في غرام
أنت مثل النور في عين الضرير
لا لمحتك ما بقى حولي ظلام
فيك عمري ..فيك روحي والمصير
فيك كل أيام عمري والسلام

----------


## القلب المرح

غاب وتركني ما بقى غير ذكراه
مدري وش أخباره ولا وين أراضيه !!

مشتااااااااق له 
يا كثر شوقي للقياه

والشوق يحرق قلبي اللي سكن فيه
أبيه لو بعد القمر بس أنا ألقاه
والله لو دربه من الشوك لأمشيه .

----------


## دمعه حزن

لا زلت بالخاطر ولا زلت بالراس
ولا زلت اشوفك وين ماحط عيني
انت الغلا ياسيد الخلق والناس
وانت السوالف بين نفسي وبيني
شفت الماي كيف ينصب بالكاس
الكاس عمري وانت شربة سنيني

----------


## القلب المرح

مر عليي البيت 

جوالي مو راضي يتصل فاهم 

هذي اخر رساله من عند صاحبي ههههههه

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههه

ليت بعض الناس يفــهم شقد غــلاه
وليــت يدري كم أنا أولــه عليه
لو نســاه البــال قلبــي مانساه
نبــض دايم ينــادي يبيه
" ولهت عليـــك "

----------


## القلب المرح

رغم المسافة غااااااااالية
ياحياتي..
انت الحبيب اللي له
الروح ترتاح..
في كل لحظــــــــــة
اذكرك ياغناتي ..
واذكر ايام  كلها ضحك 
ومزاح..
هذا مكانك بين روحي 
وذاتي..
لاتحسب انه مع الوقت 
ينزاح..

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

|69|                     
                                          << >><< ماني على كثر>><< >>

                                   "المشاغل"                             "بناسيك"

                                   "صدقني"                              "ماأنسى"

                                    "من توده"                             "عيوني"

                                                            "أظمأ"
                                  "لشوفك"                              "واتسلى

                                                         "بطاريك"

                                 "وأروي"                              "عروقي"

                              "من مطر"                              "ذكرياتك"

----------


## دمعه حزن

هلا وغلا بك لو مع الحلم مريت
لو زار طيفك ناظري يوم صدفه
ياواحد فوق الأمــــــــاني تعليت
قــــــــدرك بقلبي ياحبيبي تعرفه
لولاك في دنيا البشــــر ماتهنيت
الناس في كفه وحبـــــــــك بكفه

----------


## القلب المرح

عقلي وقلبي اختلفو
>>>>>فيك
هذا يحبك وذا يموت
>>>>>فيك
احكم بينهم الله يخليك

----------


## دمعه حزن

ارسل مع الطير شووقي وطيفك بالحشى موجود 

وماني بقاطع رجى حبك لو دربي بالهوى مسدود 

اعـــــــــــزك 

واعــــــــــــــــــــــزك 

واعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزك 

ومابلتقى لمعزتي حدود

----------


## القلب المرح

الف مبروك يامؤمنين
بميلاد خير الانبياء والبشر

محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم

هالليلة ياشيعة ليلة افراح وسرور 
هالليلة ياشيعة ليلة ابتسامة الفقير واليتيم
بمولد نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## دمعه حزن

عسى درب الهنا دربك

وبهاليوم يمتحى ذنبك

وأبعث تهنئه بهالمولد 

من قلبي الى قلبك

----------


## القلب المرح

تتغلى 




بكيفك 





تصد 




بكيفك 





تغتر 




بكيفك 



تنساني 




اشق حلجك

----------


## دمعه حزن

يعني تعرف اني بحبك وبهواك 
تشقي عيوني وانت غايه مناها
الله اكبر ياهوى البال ما اقساك
غرّك غلاك وفي جمالك تباها
يا دالهٍ عني وانا ما اقدر انساك
حيل الله اقوى اشتكي له جفاها
انا الضحيه وانت داله بدنياك
وجروح قلبي ما لقينا دواها

----------


## القلب المرح

تسحرني بإسلوبك.. 
تهديني أروع الكلمات.. 
ووعودا أظنها صادقه!! 
وأنتظر هذا الوعد.. 
على أمل من الوفاء به... 
ولكن لا فائــــدة!! 
وكل ما أملك ... أن أغضـــــــــب!! 

فتأتي بكلماتك , ووعدٍ جديدة.. 
تصور لي صدقها , فأصدقك !! 
وأكذب نفسي اللتي لاتتعلم!

----------


## دمعه حزن

أحبك حب لو يرمى بصحراء
غدت بنيان وبحور ومواني
أحبك حب لو يرمى بغابه
نزل بوحوشها عطف وحناني
أحبك حب طول العمر كله
يفداك عمري والعمر فاني

----------


## القلب المرح

ليلٌ سواده حالك.. 
أغصان الأشجار عارية!! 
والبرد يغطي أرجاء المكان.. 

هدوءٌ في كل الأنحاء.. 
لا أسمع سوى أصوات خفافيش الكهوف.. 
اللتي خرجت تبحث عن الطعام.. 
في وقتٍ متأخرٍ من الليل .. 

السماء خاليةٌ من النجوم.. 
وليس فيها قمر!!! 
لا يوجد أي ضوء.. 
سوى بريق أعين تلك الخفافيش الجائعة.. 

وعندما إنقشع الظلام.. 
وخرجت شمس اليوم الجديد.. 
من خلف التل البعيد.. 
بدأ الجو يصبح دافئاً.. 
إنقشع الهدوء.. 
وحلت مكانه زقزقة العصافير الحرة.. 
وصفٌ رائع .. 
لمكانٍ كان بارداً مظلماً.. 
فأصبح دافئاً مضيئاً.. 
بمجرد خروج الشمس اللتي غيرت كل شيء..

----------


## دمعه حزن

يلف الغيم ويتكون
ويرسم في السماء رسمه
رسم قلبي مع قلبك
وبروزهم بإحساسي
وحسـّيت بشعور الورد إذا مرت به النسمه
و إلا مني طريت إسمك
شعوري عطر أنفاسي
بــعــدهــا...

إختفى طيفك...
تلاشت باقي الرسمه
وكانت آخر حروفي:
أحبك يا بعد ناسي

----------


## القلب المرح

أصبحت أرى فيك خصالا!! 
ماعرفتها فيك أبدا.. 
خصالا يشاركك فيها كل البشر.. 
نعم أنت مثلهم!! 
تحصل على ماتريد دون مقابل.. 
أخذت مني كل الإخلاص والوفاء 
والإحساس الصادق.. 
النابع من هنا...... من هذا القلب!!

----------


## دمعه حزن

"الوفاء"
في غيرقلبك مالقيت
وان مدحتك بالقصايدماوفيت..!
"أعتذر"
ان كان في يوم قسيت"والعذر"
ان كان صديت اوجفيت
انت حد السيف لامني اعتزيت
وانت أغلى شخص في عمري لقيت..!

----------


## القلب المرح

الله اكبر كل مااخترت في الدنيا صديق
مالقيت الاصديق يدور منفعه.
ان نصيته حزة الضيق
زاد الضيق ضيق..
وان نصاني سقت دمي علشان انفعه.
وانت مكسب وانت لي عز ياعز الصديق.
اتشرف كل ماقلت انا امشي معه.

----------


## دمعه حزن

للحياة
طعم حين نعيشها

"لله"

ولها "طعمان"

حين نعيشها لله مع
<أحباب في الله>

حبيبي:

لاأسكت الله لك صوتا..
ولاأجرى لك دمعا..
ولافرق لك جمعا..
ولاأحزن لك قلبا..

----------


## المستجير

صورتك فى عينى وفى القلب طاريك 
                            تعال شوف بدنيتى وش مكانك 
ان جيت كل دقات قلبى تحييك 
                      وان رحت يكفينى بقايا حنانك 
اعاهدك مايوم ممكن اخليك 
                    وماعاش من ياخذبقلبى مكانك

----------


## دمعه حزن

ما اروعه من قـــــدر

ان يكون لك رفيق في دربك

يبادلــــك وداً بـــــــود

ودعاءاً بدعــــاء

----------


## القلب المرح

قرار:
نظراً لتطنيشكم لنا
ولما تقتضيه محبتنا
قررنا بما هو آت:
ماده 1:معاملتكم بالمثل 
ماده 2:مسح اسمكم وتعيين 
بديل مكانكم
ماده 3:يعتبر القرار
لاغيا في حالة ارسالكم لنا
ماده 4:ينشر ويعمل به
من تاريخ ارساله

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههههه

حلــــــــو المسج يا قلووب

"مـــساء الــخيــر"
لقلب من حلاه 
تضيع بلاد...،
"مســاء الــخيــر"
ياورد لريحته
غصب علي أنقاد...،
"مــســاء الــخيــر"
يا أعذب من البسمه اذا جت في ضيق...،
"مـــساء الــخيــر"
يا أصدق من الدمعة 
على خد مشتاق...،

----------


## المستجير

قسى قلبه وهوطيب 00 
ولا فكر يحاكيني00 
بخيل حيل في وصله 00 
كريم بزود هجرانه

----------


## دمعه حزن

أقــرب الـنــاس إنت يا نـظـر عيني
وأبـعـد النـاس إنت وإنت في عيني
منـك أحـلى محبه عــاشــهـا قـلـبـي
و منك جرح الهوى يـامـا تـلاعــب بـي
أقرب الناس إنـت وأبعد النـاس إنت

----------


## المستجير

بعدد الورد فىهالكون اللى بكل لون ارسل لك صباحياتى يااغلى عيون واقول لك صباح الورد يااجمل ورد

----------


## دمعه حزن

ياليل خبرني عن اللي أنا
أغليــــــــــــــــه

عن واحـــــــــد روحي بحبه
شفوقه,,

أغليـــــــــــه من بد المخاليق وأفديـــــــــه,,

أحس للفرحه طعم يوم أشوفه,,

يطلب عيوني يطلب القلب
وأعطيـــــــــــــــه,,

أراهن حياتي بين ضمة

" كفــــــــــــــــوفه"

----------


## المستجير

كيف اتظاهر بانك اليوم مظلوم ...وانت الذى جنت العهود الوثيقه

----------


## دمعه حزن

إذا أقبل الصباح بنوره ..

وأدبر الظلام بأسراره ..

فأفتح نافذة الأمل بيوم طاب نهاره وكثر سروره ..

ووقاك الله كيد الشيطان وشروره ..

وصبحك بأحلى صباح يا ورد الخير وبذوره ..

صباحك عسل

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

بنت 
+ أنترنت 
+موبايل 
+سوق
+كوفي شوب 
+ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

= 100% بنت طموحة 


مع تحياتي

----------


## دمعه حزن

شخبار ..

اللي غيابه حيل يتعبنا ..

عزيز ان سأل عنا ..

وعزيز لوغاب وماتذكر !!!

----------


## القلب المرح

صدفة تذكرتك وانا كنت
ناسيك
واشتقت لايام بها كنت
وياك
ذكرت حلم مات واحياه
طاريك
وحب غدا مابين همك
وذكراك
وليتك تشوغ اللي من
الناس يغليك
مسجون باسوار الزمن 
كيف يلقاك..

----------


## دمعه حزن

ابتعـادي عنك ما ضـنّـي هروب
كيف ابهرب عن هواك بلا سبب

لا تـباعـدنا تقـربــنا الـقـلـوب
عمر احساس المشاعر ما كذب

في هـوانا تجـتمـع كل الدروب
نلتقـي ما نحـس بالرحلة تـعب

----------


## القلب المرح

بينما كان ابو جهل يشرب
كبتشينو في ستاربكس
في بني قينقاع سنتر
اذ شغل البلوتوث فاذا 
باحد شباب الخزرج
بعث له فيروسا فغضب
غضبا شديدا ورمى
الكبتشينو وفي روايه 
اخرى  انه لم يدفع الحساب
(محشش يروي قصه تاريخيه)

----------


## دمعه حزن

ههههههه

مهما زاد الجفا وانقطع مرسالي

مهما طال الزمن واختفى وصالي

لايخدعك ياصاحبي مظهر اعتزالي

المحبة بالقلوب

والذكرى ماغابت عن بالي

ومكانة الغالي دايم بالعالي

(هذه الحقيقه)

مايحتاج اثبتها برسايل نقالي

----------


## القلب المرح

كذاب من يقول اني احبك
وكذاب من يقول اني ما اعزك

وصادق من يقول انك صاحبي
وصادق من يقول الحب فيني مقتول

----------


## دمعه حزن

حلو هالمسج

ما ينعرف وين الكلام الصادق ووين الكلام الكاذب



عينن بلا شوفك تسمى يتيمه

وسمعن بلا صوتك مسامعه نقصان

والصبر في بعدك ضياع وهزيمه

لو (بكسب) العالم

و(بفقدك)

خسران

----------


## ميراج

[align=center]أضيع...
بدينتي وأرحل إذا شفتك زعلان
وأبيع...
الكون من شانك وحياتي لك أخليها
رجيتك لاتخليني إذا كثرت بي الأحزان
أبيك تكون بجنبي وكل الناس
مأبيها...[/align]

----------


## دمعه حزن

أطول قصة حب..
قصة الحب في الله 
تبدأ.. 
بالنصح والتواصي عند اللقاء
وتستمر بالدعاء في ظهر الغيب 
لتنتهي..
بمنابر من نور يغبطهم عليها الأنبياء والشهداء..
فلنكن...
أبطال تلك القصة

----------


## ميراج

[align=center]يسألوني الناس وينك..؟؟

وأحبس الدمعة..

ليه مبعد عنك والأحباب مجتمعة..

أذبحوني بالسؤال..وهزو ثبوتي..

صوتها هد الجبال صرخة جروحي..

أبتسم مارد 

يكون أهون علي موتي..[/align]

----------


## القلب المرح

غلبتني بحبك
غلبتني بالطيب
وشلون أجازيك

ياكثر تقصيري 
وياكثر طيبك...

----------


## عـسـولـة

قالو: رفيقك بعيد 
قلت: المحبة تزيد 
روحي وروحه سوا...معاه ماني وحيد...!

----------


## دمعه حزن

الوفا طبعك وانا طبعي 
القصور


اعتذر لوكان مالي اي عذر

لو تتغيب سنين وايام وشهور 
ناذر ( انا ) ما انساك 
يالغالي نذر 

لك بوسط القلب بالغالي جذور 


وكيف يحيا القلب لامات الجذر ...

----------


## القلب المرح

عظم الله لكم الاجر

بوفاة سيدة النساء فاطمة الزهراء

السلام عليك ايتها المظلومة  وعلى جنينك الشريف

----------


## بيسان

اذا كنت ناسيني 

والرساله ذكرتك فيني

احذف الرساله 

وارجع انساني

----------


## دمعه حزن

وين أودي شوق قلبي والوله

لوغديت بعيد عني ماأسمعك

تملك إحساسي وفكري تشغله

ترحل طيوفك وفكري يجمعك

هـــــــــاك قلبي ليتك تقبله

خذ سنين العمر أو خذني معك

أنت تالي الحب عندي وأوله

من يقول إني نسيتك يخدعك

----------


## القلب المرح

عيوني
المركبه
لك
وضروثي المكثرة
لي

ولوتعطيني بوثه
اثير في حوثه واثوف
الدنيا معكوثه واقول
للبطاطث كوثه

----------


## دمعه حزن

هههههههههه

حلو المسج يا مناسف


اخذت حبي وودي وكل احاسيسي الرقيقه
ترى قلبي على قلبي وأنت دليت طريقه
تبي جوابي وردي ومشاعري على الحقيقه
لو هي ظروفي بيدي ما اغيب عنك دقيقه
ولو كل هالكون ضدي نجمك ما يطفى بريقه

----------


## القلب المرح

ان كنت مقصر بحق
الاحباب
آسف ترا ظروف الوقت
عله
منتو بالقلب بس الامن
النبض قراب
ياللي غلاكم محد
وصل له
كل جرح بي طاب
لو بيدي اشيل ماي
عيني واحطكم محله

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

والله مشتاق
تشتاق لك عيني ولك الروح تشتاق ... 
غالي وتساوي بالغلا نور عيني

----------


## دمعه حزن

لازلنا نحتضن أناس في قلوبنا 

كلما

زادوا عنا " بعدا "

زدنا لهم

" حبا وقربا "

----------


## **جـــــود**

[align=center]في أحد يمك ؟



عطه كف سنع



لأنه حارني



شلون يشوفك وأنا ما أشوفك[/align]

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

يمكن اكون سهيت 

بس عمري ما نسيت 

أغلى حبايب وأعزنا ومعهم جلست وحكيت

----------


## دمعه حزن

ياصباح العشب والروض الخضر ..

ياصباح الورد من مسك وعبير ..

من مزون صادقه وبها مطر ..

يشعل براق غيثه مستنير ..

للعزيز اللي على بالي خطر ..

لوبغيت أنساه صعب لي عسير ..

* صباح الخير *

----------


## القلب المرح

أسأل الله ان يحبب 
خير خلقه فيك
ومن حوض  نبيه 
يسقيك
ومن جنته يؤويك
وبرحمته يحتويك
وبقضائه يرضيك
وبفضله يغنيك
ولطاعته يهديك
ومن عذابه يحميك
ومن شر حاسد اذا حسد يكفيك

----------


## دمعه حزن

عندما أشعر بالحنين لمن أحبهم لا أملك ...

إلا أحر الدعاء لهم ...

اللهم أكتب لهم من خيري الدنيا والأخرة ...

مالايخطر لهم على بال ...

ومن توفيقك مايفتح لهم أبوابا في كل مجال ...

ومن حفظك وعنايتك مايحيط بهم ذات اليمين وذات الشمال ...

----------


## القلب المرح

لو أكتب إحساسي بالأشعار وأبديه،،
فيك المشاعر كيف بس أختصرها...
 قدرك كبير ويعجز الشعر يوفيه كل القصايد 
فيك بنضب بحرها أرفع يديني وأسأل الله 
وأرجيه يبعدك عن مر الحياه وكدرها

----------


## دمعه حزن

اللهـــــم انك اعطيتني خير صحبة في الدنيا

دون أن أسألك..

فلا تحرمني من صحبتهم في الجنـــة

وأنا أسألك..

----------


## القلب المرح

"رز " الوعد ياصاحب 
العرف "رزه"

وانا خويك في نهار 
الطلايب

ان ضقت خذ قلبي فضاك
وتنزه

نوخ بقلبي معضلات
الركايب

ومثلك ليا من ضاق
يبشر بعزه

ناتي لما يرضيك لو هي 
غصايب

----------


## دمعه حزن

هلا يانسيم الورد لاهب الهبوب

ياشعاع الشمس من بعد المطر

يادواء همي وغمي والكروب

ياصديق الدهر ياضوء القمر

ياحنيـــن الشـــوق

يانبـــض القلـــوب

ياحبيـــب النــــاس

يا (تـــاج البشـــر)

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*(( أشتقت )) لك 
ياصااحبي وين ألاقيك !

محتااج لك بالحيل ودي ( أشوفك ) ،،
( أشتقت ) أسولف معك واسمع 
حكااويك ،،

واللمه ( الحلوه )وباقي مزوحك ،، 
ياصاحبي من كثر 
ما "أطريك"و"أغليك"

صرت أتحلم فيك 
وأصحى بدونك!!*

----------


## دمعه حزن

والله لأضمك لين توسم بصدري علامه؛؛؛

وإذا قالو هلي عسى ماشر من صابك بسهامه؛؛؛

أقول حيل ضميته وكواني بحنانه؛؛؛

أتركوني ياهلي ذبحني هيامه؛؛؛

رميت سهمي وصابتني سهامه؛؛؛

أموت ياهلي وناسي بس لايوم ؛؛؛

" أفقـــــد أحضــــــانه "

----------


## القلب المرح

قال الباقر قال الرسول (ص)
الفقهاء امناء الرسل مالم
يدخلو في الدنيا قيل
فمادخولهم في
الدنيا قال اتباع السلطان
فاذا فعلو ذلك فاحذروهم
على اديانكم. ارسلها لتكن 
من الذين يبلغون رسالات
الله ويخشونه ولايخشون
احدا الا الله

----------


## دمعه حزن

جعل الليالي من حلا الحظ تعطيك 
تامر وتنهي وتخضع الناس لرضاك 
وجعل السعاده في حياتك تباريك 
والبخت يضحك لك في كل ممشاك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مافي أكثر من قصيد الرسايل !
أبيات ترسل للحبايب خصوصي ..

قالوا وسوّو بالـــقوافـي فعـايـل ..
وصار الغلا مترجم في نصوصي ..

أما غلاك أعجز جميع القوايل !!
غرقاااان من فكر ببحرك يغوصي ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

الا يابحر الهادي ابي
اجلس معك هالليل
وابحكيلك واسولف لك 
عن غالي وحشني 
حيل..
اكل عقلي 
واخد قلبي
ومن بعده شربت الويل
انا 
<احبه>
 و<اوده>
من صده دموعي سيل
فداه عمري
فداه روحي 
وله عيني تشيله شيل

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يا مطّول الغيبات يا مطول الليل.... توي دريت انه سواد وجفيته*
*اثر النجوم اكثر من الجدي وسهيل... نجم كتب همي ونجم محيته*
*يا صاحبي عطشان.. عطشان لك حيل... مظمي وهمال السهر ما قويته*

----------


## القلب المرح

*عهد قطعته لو مضى العمر "منساك"*
*الا .. اذا .. صادفت..*
*(لحظة وفاتي)*
*جايز.. (احبك افقدك واتناساك)*
*جاير..(تغيب وتنسى حبي  وغلاتي)*
*بس .. انت تدري كيف انا احس وياك.!*
*وتدري غيابك هو نهاية.. حيااااتي..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الله عليك شلون...فيني تكونت ..سويت فيني شي
ماكان فيني..
منك عرفت الحب..
حتى تمكنت مني ..وخليت الغلا يحتويني..
ولخاطرك..
مااشوف الناس الا((انت))..
ياحب
يكبر بكل لحظه فيني*

----------


## القلب المرح

*عسىمن يكرهك \fيبلى\f 
ومن يحزنك \fيشقى\f 
ومن يحسدك \fيعمى\f 
ومن يسعدك \fيبقى\f 
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ما عاد لي قلب ياااااربي تعبت
هوّن على عبدتك ثقل الهموم

غلبت أحايل فـ/ هالدنيا .. غلبت!
فاق الحمل قدرتي .. مااااقدر أقوم!

يفيض كاس الحزن مهما شربت
وأشرب ... وقلبي عن افراحه يصوم

أقيد في غربة آلامي ... وذبت
رحماك ربي عذابك لا يدوم*

----------


## القلب المرح

*أدري إنك صرت ضمن المستحيل
بس قلبي رغم بعدك ما نساك
وأدري إني منك ضيعت الدليل
والسبب لا شك هو كثر غلاك
وأدري إني من سبب بعدك عليل
الله أكبر صار حبي لك هلاك
وأدري إني ممكن ألأقى لك بديل
بس وين اللي يساويك بحلاك.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لك " وحشة " في خافتي مالها وزن
تغطي حدود الكون!
وتفيض ببحوره..
"همسك" على قلبي مثل رشة المزن
وزولك مثل برق خطف عيني بنوره ..
غنت لك بلابل لهفتي شوق وحزن..
وبكلمة " اشتقتلك " غردت ألف 
"عصفوره " ...,,,,*

----------


## القلب المرح

*من يجرحك بكلمة*
* أشربلك من دمه* 
*وأكتب على قبره* 
*زلت لسان كلفته عمره*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عهد المحبه ماهـي عهـود كتـاب*
*بنـوده الاشواق والحـب معنـاه* 
*ولاني بمن ينسى مواثيق الاحبـاب*
*ولو طالت الفرقا فـلا والله انسـاه*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يا رب احببته فيك يا رب احفظه عن معاصيك*
* يا رب اجعل عمره فيما يرضيك*
* يا رب اكرمه يوم يلاقيك*
* يا رب ثبته فى الدنيا على الدين* 
*وابعثه يوم الاخره من اهل اليمين*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*سلام حار من لهيب الشوق*
*والخاطر... سلام لناس لهم من صميم*
*القلب خاطر .. سلام من كل المشاعر*
*والاحاسيس لناس هم دايم على البال*
*والخاطر..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*مات الحكي وأحرجني الموقف إحراج،،
وعــــجــــزت أعبر عن هواي إعــذرـنــي!!*
*ما غير جــمـلــة حطها القلب بسياج:
(((قلبي يحبك حـيــــــــل لا تـتـركـنـي)))*
*نطقتها أخـــشــى أسبب لك إحــــــراج
و لــــولا الـغـــــلا مـا قـلــتـهــا صـدقــنـــي.....
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أتعبت قلبي من غرورك وتغليك*
*وتاهت بي الشرهة ولا أحد ذكرها*
*المشكله قلبي حلـــف ما يخليك*
*ومدري متى ظروفك توقف ضررها*
*قلبي وعقلي والمشاعـــر تباريك*
*روحي هوت روحك وحبك سحرها*
*الذنب ذنب الحب ما هو خطا فيك* 
*هذا خطــا نفسي وقـــدرها*

----------


## المستجير

لك عيونى اذا عيونى لك راحه 
ولك قلبى وسط دنيا العطش واحه

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ودي أنقل لك 
شعوري وأستريح 
من وجع في القلب تاعبني معاه
"لو"
تجرب شوقي مره
من صحيح..
كان قلبك
((ضمنـــــي**))
داااخل حشااااااه..!!.*

----------


## القلب المرح

*تعرف وش العذاب على اصوله!!*
*العذاب انك تحب انسان مايعرف غلاتك؟*
*العذاب انك تحب انسان يتجاهل حدودك!؟*
*العذاب انك تحس بالغربه عند اقرب احبابك؟*
*العذاب انك تحس رفيقك اكتفى من وجودك...*
*العذاب يموت قلبك قبل يومه...*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*فديتك يا موصلني حدود الموت بيديني
يا أغلى من سكن قلبي وصار لحاله الغالي
كثر مالك غلا طاحت غلاة الناس من عيني
وصرت أشك في انك علي أغلى من حالي 
أنا ما أقول لك شوقي في بعدك نار تكويني
ولكن بس أقول أنت الوحيد اللي يجي على بالي*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ع ي د ك ياهوى* 
*الروح سعيد ومبارك*
*ع س ا ك يانظر*
*عيني من عواده*

----------


## المستجير

بخور العود ينفخ مابعوده 
كريم الاصل ماسك فى عهوده
عروقه مستمده من جدوده وكل عام ياربى تعيده 
على الغالى ونفرح فى وجوده 
اهنئك بحلول عيد الاضحى المبارك 
وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يا قبلة الترحيب والبيت بيتك*
*النون ديوانك والأشواق مركاك*
*تعال وسط الشوف واجلس فديتك*
*مامن غريب بديرة العين وياك*
*إما على كيفك تجي أو خذيتك*
*غصب على مصافح وصالك ويمناك*

----------


## القلب المرح

*وصلني ذكرك الغالي*
*وشوقي بالهوا ينادي..*
*اقول اني ابي قربك*
*وانا فكري يبي دربك*
*سحرني ذوقك*
*الدافي*
*سرق روحي..*
*واحساسي*
*ياليت الحظ يجي يمك*
*واعيش اليوم انا بدمك*
*بكل احساسي تبي*
*احساسي*
*انا (احبك) غب عنك!*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يا صاحبي في خاطري** اسالك شي 
شي معكر** كل صافي حياتي 
ان كنت مدري بغلاتي وانا حي 
وش مكسبي كانك حزنت** بوفاتي* ??

----------


## القلب المرح

شوف انكسار الورد .. نبَّـت على يدي
دفى جمود البرد ... و اشعلني بجوفه
ما قلت لك يا قلب .. تحلم على قديحلمك خذلني و حط خوفي على خوفه

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لا قال لي ردي .. ولا** قال لي روحي 
لا هو مريحني ولاهوب** مرتاح
يغيب ويعوّد يفتق جروحي 
واذا استجد الجرح لوّح** لي وراح 
واضحك..
واجامل..
وادعي** بالفروحي 
وبداخلي نار..
وتجاريح..
وصياح..!*

----------


## قلبي حسيني

الوفى طبعك وانا طبعي القصور
اعتذر لو كان مالي اي عذر
لو تغيب سنين او يوم وشهور
ناذر انا ما انساك يا الغالي نذر 
لك بوسط القلب يا الغالي جذور
كيف يحيا القلب لا مات الجذر

----------


## سر الوجود

آخر مسج وصلني,,,

مسكت القلم وكتبت بعض الجمل
كتبت على أول سطرا.. قلبي يحبك للأبد
وكتبت على ثاني سطر...ماارضى أنا بغيرك احد
وكتبت على آخر سطر ,, أكيد إحنا بنستمر طول الدهر 
ولو قضى فيك العمر بعطيك من عمري عمر

----------


## حواء الحوريه

فكره حلوه وهذي اول مشاركه لي في الموضوع ونشاء الله تعجبكم *تغيب ويكبر غلاك ويزيد فيني هواك لاتظن قلبي نساك لو كان كل منا بمكان يجمع هوانا الحنان طيفك معي ياعيوني في كل لحظه وزمان*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*^*$ ياطير $*^ بلغ صاحبي كان تلقاه عن فرقاي ياما نهيته* 
*^*$ ياطير $*^ عقبه مقعد الطيب كرهته والهم بين ضلوع صدري طويته 
^*$ ياطير $*^ ذا منزله وذاك مطاه وذا مرحه وهذا يوم التقيته
^*$ ياطير $*^ هذي قصتي كان تلقاه عطه القصيده كان مرك وجيته*

----------


## الموهوب

*تسلم اخوي على الموضوع* 
*آخر رسالة وصلتني* 

*خدمة موجود ::/*
*from:: +00000000000000*

*21:20  40/20*

----------


## اسيل

ياجماعه رحبو بي فانا عضو جديد

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يا هلا بالأخت .. اسيل ..*

*بس اختي اذا تبين ترحيب ..*

*حطي موضوع بمنتدى الترحيب والتهاني ..*

*وان شاء الله بتلاقي كل الاعضاء يرحبوا فيج ..*

*نواصل مع آخر المسجات ..*

*أنـا ضمــادك فى الزمـن لا تألمـت ..*
*هاتـي حـزن دنيـ**اك واخذي فرحهـا ..*
*كلـي مشـاعــر صادقـه لا تكلمــت ..*
*للي فـدايـا كلمـــتن تقـترحينهـا ..*
*" انتي" رفيقة دنيــتي وين ما رحت ..*
*" وانتي " دروس الصدق واحلى صورها..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*خاطري بضمة حنان من*
*حبيب عاش بكياني وكل*
*عمري فدوى عمره بس*
*يبقى معي لو ثواني*
*مقدر اصبر عالبعاد آه*
*ياشوق المحب كل لحظة*
*آنا اتاني يمكن يحن*
*القلب والتفت وانا*
*بمكاني بلهفة الولهان*
*افزع آه يمنور زماني*
*(أحبــــك)*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*       .... تدري من أنا.....*
*أنا من غيرك اتألم ونت دوم ناسيني تراك*
*أتعذبني بغيابك أن كان رسالتي ثقيل*
*ياعمري عليك ترى أعذرني لو غبت*
*عنك لاكن لاتقول صاحبي نساني*
*وخلاني بس أي أقدر أقوله حفظك الله ورعاك*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*علمنـــي لاصارت الدنـــيا
تعانـــدني لميــن ابــوح 
فهمنــي لاصــارو اصحابــي 
اغراب وين اروح 
فهمــني اذا 
احتجت لك بليــله ضما ومالقيتك
كيف اعيـش .. 
وفهمني لو ضــاع

الوقت ورحت منــي لــيه اعــيش؟؟*

----------


## القلب المرح

*بعد موتي
بلل تراب 
المقابر
بالدموع
واحضن
اطياف 
الرحيل
بلا رجوع
(سامحني)
(حللني)
واذكرني
حب
ساااااكن
بالضلوع
بعد موتي
احضر
ليلة
رحيلي
شاركهم
في غسيلي
لاتغيب
علمهم من تكون... بحياتي ...*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تعلمت الصبر انواع ..* 
*عشان اصبر على بعدك ..* 
*لقيت الصبر اوجـاع ..* 
*وراحة قلبي في قربك  ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ياكثر منهو عن العين غاب*

*وياكثر منهو عذبنا*

*غيابه*
*البعض له شوق* 
*غلاب*
*والبعض متى ماجاء ياهلابه*
*الا انت غيابك مثل جرح مايطيب*

*نتعذب ونتعب من اللي صابه*
*ماينساك القلب يا اغلى*
*الاحباب*
*حتى يضمني القبر بترابه..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يارسايـــل خبريه:
"مستحيل انسى غلاه"
واضحكيله ودلليله..
"وسولفي دايم معاه"
حيل اعزه علميه..
"طار قلبي في سماه"
كل شووقي سلميه..
"واسهري صبحه
ومساه"
هو (عيوني) دلعيه..
"اللي قلبي مانساه"*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ما حلا الخوه مع طيب الناس*
* دايم خويه ينفعه ما يضره*
* يفرح الى شافه سليم من الباس* 
*وان غاب ينشد عنه والا يمره*
* هذا هو اللي خوته ترفع الراس*
* والطيب مع مثله يزيدك مسره...*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أكبر عيوبي*
*ما أتحمل غيابك..*

*إن غبت عني*
*كل هم ندبني.*
*عطني جواب*
*الله يخلي شبابك..*

*قل لي وش اللي*
*فيك غصب جذبني؟!*
*أنت سؤال الحب*
*وأنا جوابك..*

*أنا كتبتك*
*والغلا لك كتبني..*

----------


## القلب المرح

* خنتنى وفضحتنى* 
*وصرت تقول عنى كلام*
* وانت تقل انك تصون* 
*ماتقول هذا غرام*
* كيف نسيت حبى معاك* 
*على وذكر هواك وين كلامك* 
*وين وعودك*
* ياما قلت ماعشق سواك*
* ليش نسيت*
* ليش قسيت* 
*ليش محيت* 
*ذكريات وذكر ايامى وحنانى*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لو حان يومي وغبت عن الدنيا 
وتوفيت...
1) شو بتسوي؟
2)شو بتقول؟
3)شو احلى موقف لك معاي بتذكره؟
4)شو ابيخ موقف معاي بتذكره؟
5)شو الشي الي بتندم عليه؟
6)شي تمنيت تقولي اياه وما قدرت؟
وليش؟*

----------


## القلب المرح

*الحب والجنون كانا*
* صديقين قديمين صارت*
*بينهما معركة خرج منها* 
*الحب بفقدان بصره*
*فأصبح الحب أعمى* 
*اجتمعا للمحاكمة وبعد*
*المداوله والتحقيق*
*قررو ان يعاقبو الجنون* 
*على جريمته بان يقود*
*الحب مدى الحياة*
*لذلك"احبك بجنون"*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الغلا لك اول و تالي ..*

*و إن طلبتني اقول أنا عونك ..**
نور قلبي و كل آمالي ..

و دنيتي ما تسوى من دونك ..

كلما هليت في بالي ..

 أسرح في دنياك و جنونك ..

يبقى قدرك عالي و غالي ..

 و عيشتي ما تسوى من دونك ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يمكن اغيب*
*ايام*
*وايام*
*وايام*
*وفيها اصد*
*ولايجيك اتصالي*
*لكن تأكد..*
*والوعود دوم قدام*
*ماغابت عن عقلي*
*وفكري وبالي*
*خذها عهد*
*مني على*


*مر الاعوام*


*ان جيت غالي*



*وان بعدت غالي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هـــلابك من قدمــك لغرتــك .. لشعرك المنثور*
*هلا في كل شئ فيك وأنت أغلى مســاييـــــري*
*اثر صدق الغــلا يجبر حطــام الخــاطر المكسور*
*وأنا مهما منحتــك من غــلاي اشعــر بتقصيــري*
*ولو طــالت مشاوير الطريق المظلم المهجـــور*
*انا لامن ذكرتك قلت .. أحبـــــك يا مشـــاويري*

----------


## القلب المرح

*أنت يالي سألت عني من أكـــــــــون 
.....................وتسأل عن سبب حزنـــي ودمعـــــاتي 
ليه تسأل وش يهمك من أكــــــــــون 
.....................وش لك بحزن قلبــــــــي ودمعــــــاتي 
أنا إحساس حب وشوق وجنـــــــــون 
.....................جنوني وشعـــري هي سبب معانــــاتي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

ياصاحبي لامرك الشوق


وإشتقت!!

إذكر ترا صاحبك ميت بشوقه
وده يسابق سير الأيام والوقت..



"ويحضن"


..غلاك..

ويزرعه في عروقه..

----------


## عاشقه الامام علي

رشه عطر محمديه ** وسلة حلوى فاطميه ** وعقد لولو هديه ** بقدوم ميلاد سيد البشريه

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لو ما احبــك عشت في الدنيا غريـب*
*لو ما احــبك كنت ضايــع يالحـبيب*
*لو ما احـبك مابكي بصدري غرامـي*
*لو ما احـبك ما تأســفـت بكلامـي*
*لو ما احـبك ماتبــسم لي زمــاني*
*لو ما احـبك عشت طول عمري اعاني*
*لو ما احـبك ما تغنــى بك لســاني*
*لو ما احـبك ما أجــيك بشوق اعاني*

----------


## القلب المرح

*مساء الخير* 
*ياضحكة عمر من قلبي*
*اغليها*
*مساءالورد* 
*ياشمعة عسى الله*
*لايطفيها*
*مساء الحب*
*ودنيا الحب*
*كثر ما اشتقتلك فيها*
*ومساء اللي يحبك حيييل*
*وبالمره وحشته*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*المعذره ياحب ماني بناسيك^^

مانساك لوتنساالليالي قمرها^^ 

ارسل فؤادي بالرسايل يخاويك^^ 

طاريك يطري لي وكبدي سمرها^^

ياوقت لاترمي علينا بلاويك^^ 

من برهاوديتنافي بحرها^^

الحب حبك والمحبه تحييك^^

حبك غمرني والمشاعرنثرها*

----------


## اسيل

حبايب كيف ننساكم واحلى ايامنا وياكم امانه ماوحشناكم مثل ماانتم وحشتونا

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مـــاكـــان عنــدي شي أغــلى مــن " الروح"
ولا كنت أحـــب احدن كـــثر حــب " روحـــي "
كنــت احسبـــن " الــــروح " ما بعدها " روح "
ولا فيه " روحن " حبهــا مثل " روحــي "
وعــرفت ان " الــروح " تــرخص لاجل " روح "
" روحك " غـــلاهــا زاد عن حب " روحـــــي "
*

----------


## اسيل

برسل لك شوق وحنين وباقة ورد خجلانه خجل الورد مايلام لانك اروع انسانه............ بصراحه اهدي هذا المسج الى مشرفة منتدى المسجات دمعة حزن.........

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يسلموووا خيووه اسيل ..*

*وانا بهديج بس مو بهالموضوع ..*

*بهديج بموضوع .. ارسل مسج لاعضاء المنتدى ..*

*لانه المكان الافضل للاهداء ..*

*ونواصل مع أخر مسج ..*



*تصـّـور كــذا ..

و حنــا بعــاد ..

يصيـــر شــي ما تتوقعــه ..

يا خذ أمــــانتــه رب العبــاد ..

و يختفــي صوتــي و ما عاد تسمعــه ..

تصـّـور لو يجــي هاليــوم ..

و تنــدم على ما فــات ..

و تتحســر على علاقتنــا ..

و تــزيــد في صــدرك همــوم ..

و تبـكـــي فراقــي ..

بس .. بوقــت متأخـــر ..

قلـــي وقتهـــا بـتكـــون مرتــــاح ..؟؟*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

_ونين الشوق في صمتي,,
"نطق لحظه" "أنا مشتاق"
" أنا الملهوف" لو تدري
,,حنيني منبعه قلبي ,,
" حلفت " أبقى على ودي
أصون.. "العهد والميثاق"
ولو جفت بي عروقي تظل بدنيتي؛
غـااالي_

----------


## القلب المرح

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*الهي وسيدي ومولاي وفقني*
*ونجحني وارحمني واغفر لي ذنوبي*
*بحق ابا الفضل العباس(ع) اذا اردت*
*التوفيق والنجاح ارسلها* 
*الى عشرة اشخاص ويكون ذلك في* 
*الذمه الى يوم الدين لان ابو الفضل*
*مايخيبك*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الحال طيب ولا تسأل عن الباقـي
ابي أخفي اللي بصدري واكتم الخافي 
الله يعلم عن اللي داخـل اعماقـي
والله يعلم عن اللي شالت اكتافـي 
هبت نسايم خريف وطاحت اوراقي
وآمال فرحي سفا من دونها سافي*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

همـ .. دمـ .. سمـ
خذ أول حرف من آخر كلمهـ
و
أول حرف من أول كلمهـ
و
آخرِ حرف من الكلمهـ الثانيهـ
لتعلم 
ماذا زرعت في قلبي ..!!

----------


## القلب المرح

شريـته وهو طفل صغير وجــاهل ،،

وعلمته كيف الناس للناس يوفون..

أخذت بيده رغم كل العــواذل،،

وأمنته على قلبـي وشلته بالعــيون

واليوم ينكـر كل ماكان قـايل،،

ويطعنــي برمح الغدر ( رمح مسـنون )

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أطـمّنك, ما فيه
غير إنتفاضه !!!

ثارت بـصـدري ,,
وأنـتجــت ,,
كـسـر ورضـوض !!!!

ماغير, ظلع ٍوإنكسر
لإعتراضــه !!!

وإلاأنت بيتك ,,,
بآخر القـلـب ,,
محـفـوظ !!!!

ظــلع ٍ,,
تــمرد ,,
وأسـود الجرح هاضه !!!

لا شك عــندي ,,,
منهـج العنـف مـرفوض !!!!

ما شوّه العاشــق ,,
معالـم ,,
بـيــاضــــه !!!

وهـــو يرابــط لك ,,,
تــحــت رحــمـة احـظوظ !!!!

إلـى مــتى ,,,
يـتـبــع سـراب
إفــتـراضــه !!!

طــوّل ظماه وغـيمتـك ,,,
كلهـا اغــمـوض !!!!*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

قالوا: غريب وقلت:ويـن الغرابـه؟
مادام هذا المجتمع كلـه اغـراب
مادام جرح القلب كل(ن) رضابـه..
نبقى على طول الدهر مثل الاجناب..
كل الظروف اللي علينـا تشابـه..
الموت واحد والمنايـا لهااسبـاب!!!

----------


## دمعه حزن

*من لمح كيف حالي بس اردد واغني ..*
*يحسب اني امتهني وعن زماني سليت ..*
*مادرى هالغناوي بسـمةٍ للتمني ..*
*والا انا ما نسيتهم ولا لهمي نسيت ..*
*حزة المووت لحظه يوم يقفوون عني ..*
*دايم احباب قلبي بظلمهم قد رضيت ..*
*وهلت العين دمعة والألم يحتضني ..*
*والشقى والقساوة بينهم ارتميت ....!*

----------


## القلب المرح

واحد قتل حماته سألووه بالشرطه
وش اسمك قال سجلوا فاعل خير
انا ما احب التفاخر

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

الله يا كم أحبك وأغليك
وغلاك في قلبي تعدى حياتي
وشلون ما أحبك وأنا ميت فيك
وأموت في حبك ولو هو مماتي
أسمع حبيبي عسى الله يخليك
أن مت حبي لك تراه وصاتي

----------


## دمعه حزن

**اصبر*
قلت انا والصبر صرنا عشاير..
قالوا روح له وشوفه ودور اخباره!!
*قلت آه*
ونزلت الدمعه تعبر عن جوابي..
دمعة حزن ماتت وهي تقول..
اشتقت لك وروحي ذبحها غيابك..*

----------


## القلب المرح

ودي أنقل لك 
شعوري وأستريح 
من وجع في القلب تاعبني معاه
"لو"
تجرب شوقي مره
من صحيح..
كان قلبك
((ضمنـــــي*))
داااخل حشااااااه..!!.*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

في غيابك ماتغير اي شي ...
بس حسيت اني فاقد كل شي ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ما اعذب الصباح حين يتنفس بذكر الله

فصباحكم شهد
وطريقكم ورد
والدرب الى الجنه مفتوح لايسد

ان شاء الله*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*أهديك روحي والعمر لك هدية 
وحنا ترى لين أخر العمر أحباب
قلوب تصافى وروح رضية
وأيام حلوه ما لها عد وحساب*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*خايف ان الزمن يبعدك عني !!
تقفي وتزيد من نزف الجروح ..
خايف ان الغير يسرقك مني !!
على صدى صوتك تتركني انوح ..
بحق الغلا صارحني وعلمني !؟
عطني من الامل قصر وصروح ..
ودخيل عيونك ريحني وطمني ..

هو انا استاهل حبك والا اروح ؟!! 
*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*طارت طيور المشاعر
من سما القلب الرقيق


ترسل لقلبك موده 
وتاخذ زهور ورحيق


وتخبرك أني اعيشك
(صاحب)
(وخل)
(ورفيق)

بعدك اضناني وكسرني 
وروحي من دونك

تضيق*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تظن ان منزلك عندي صغير وما* 


*أفقدك*
*لاغبـــــــــــــــــــت!* 

*عسى الله لايبين لك غلاك وقدرك* 
*الخافي..* 
*أنا لوجيت أبوصفلك مكانك عندي* 
*وحااااولت..*
*بقدم لك* 



**سكــــــــــــــوتي**
*ما أحس ان الحكي كاااافي!!*

----------


## القلب المرح

*مسااء معطر بذكر الله 
مبعوث لأحلى خلق الله 
ينور دربك ويبارك 
يومك ان شاء الله. 
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*خذاني الشـوق ياخلي على طيف الخيال وجيت*
*تداعـب حلـم في ليلي برمـش العـيـن غـطـيـتـه*

*تعال أرجـوك يا خـلي من أشـواقي أنا مـلـيـت* 
*تعال أجلس ولو ساعه نغيض الصبر في بيـتـه*

*أبي ألمـس دفا كفوفك على كـفـوف لها مـديت* 
*ذبحني البرد رغم إني لهـيـب الوجـد شـبـيـتـه*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*من أمس قلبي خفقته ماهي بخير!!
من يوم غابت عن سماي بروقك
يومين وهمومي بقلبي طوابير..
وأنت الوله عيا يبلل عرووقك


كانه بخل؟؟




حول علي الفواتير


وكانه ثقل!!

" الله يلين خفوووقك "
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*حبك** علي غالي ولا فيه تبديــــل*
*لو الثمن روحي لعيونك بذلتـه*
*شوقي لك ما تفيد فيه المراسيل*
*ما ينفع المشتاق حرف كتبته*
*أبيك عندي نقضي الوقت تعليـــل*
*وانسى أنا وياك هم درســـــــته*

----------


## القلب المرح

*هلا بلي اذا رسل تدوب الروح*
*بحرفه*
*يزيد الشوق في قلبي واشوف*
*رقمه وهو ماشوفه*
*هلا برش المطر جاني*
*غسل*
*عني كل احزاني.*
*هلا بروحي وقلبي*
*هلا بعطري وريحاني..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*شعور غير ..!*


*احساس طير ..!*
*كل الثواني حالمه والصبح خير ..*
*وحشتني والليل غير ..!*
*وحشتني نفسي أطير ..!*
*كل الحروف تقول لك ..*
*وحشتني والله كثير ..!*

----------


## القلب المرح

*تدري؟*
*وش اللي ذابحني*
*والبلا*
*فيني*
*ابي اعرف عروق(الغلا)*
*واشلون تسرقها؟*
*يمكن تكون الخيانة*
*شراييني وتى حظوظك يجوز*
*الله موفقها* 
*ماقلت لحدن سوى(امي)*
*يابعد عيني* 
*وشلون*

*خليتني لعيونك انطقها.؟*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كل القصيد يصير لاجلـك قصيـده
وجهك قصيده شعر ما قالها انسـان 
وكل الحروف تموت لاجلك شهيده
مادام وجهك صار للشعـر عنـوان 
في معجم الالفـاظ اسمـك نشيـده
غنى الفرح لحن الهوى فيه وازدان*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*سلام الله على ناس يحب القلب طاريهم..
غلاهم صدق من قلبي ..
عسى ربي يخليهم..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

ماأصعب ان تشعر بالــحزن الــعميق
تستكمل وحدك الــطريق
بلا هدف بلا شريك بلا رفيق
وتصير انت والـحزن والــندم فريق

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الرب واحد والكل لازم يعبده..

والقمر واحد والكل يبي يملكه..

(والقلب واحد والكل يبي يسكنه)

والرقم (1)والكل يعرف يكتبه.!

وأنت واحد أتمنى ربي يسعده ..

وبكل صراحه..

ّإنت واحد أتمنى ما أفقده ّ

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عندك خبـر وش قيمتك في حياتي 
غالي ولك فيها مكانه وتأثير 
مهما ابتعدنا لك محبه بذاتي 
فيها الوفا رمز على كل تقدير 
ماقول غير انك بصمه في حياتي 
ولا أقول غير :
"الله يذكرك بالخير"
*

----------


## ريم القطيف

مشتاق صدقني لشوفك وملقاك
وكل العيون بلا عيونك ممله
اسمك على لساني وشوقي لملقاك
ورسمك تربى بوسط قلبي محله
كل امل تجمعني الايام وياك
يامالك قلبي مع العقل كله

----------


## القلب المرح

*محشش يسأل خويه : يقول ودي ابيع سيارتي القديمه بسعر غالي 
قاله خويه بسيطه : حط علامة Bmw وتجيب لك سعر .
قابله بعد اسبوع قاله : بشر عساك بعت السيارة 
قال 





انت مجنون احد يبيع Bmw*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*روح روحي** أنت ..أنت أجمل جنون*
*أنت خطوات المطر ..أنت الوطن*
*أنت صوتٍ .. لا وصفته بالحنون*
*محكمة حرفي** ... بظلمك هي تحن* 
*أنت طهرك ... مايشابه غير لون*
*البياض* *.. اللي على صـدرك سكن*
*انت كلَ الكون ... لعيوني عيون*
*أنت عينك .. هي تفاصـيل الفتن*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*أغليك من ذب الخلق وابيك حتى لو علي اشفقت*
*مقـــــــــــدر اعيش من دووونك والله اليو احترت*

----------


## القلب المرح

"اذا شفت المطر"
افتح ايدينك واجمع الي تقدر عليه!!
شفت اللي جمعته؟؟هذا شوقك لي!!
تبي تعرف شكثر شوقي؟؟

&باقي المطر اللي ماقدرت تجمعه&..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*احبــــــــــك ولكن...
من يعرف اني احبك ؟ 
سوى 
ربـــك 
وقلبي
والوساده
وليل الشوق اللي تسهره عيني 
ودمعي يوم خانتني الإراده 
فخمس شهود عندي تأكدلك وتعطيك الافاده*

----------


## ليالي

قالوا 
انسى صاحبك 
منت فيه ملزوم


قلت
العفو ياناس
ماابدل القمر بنجوم!!

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كنت احسب اني لـ حالي في سما روحك
اثرك فضا واسعٍ بهـ ناس ملتمّهـ
**ويكفيني اني سكنت بـ عالي سفوحك
وغيري بـ يتعب يحاول يوصل القمّهـ
وعشت عمري اميرهـ داخل صروحك
واليوم حولك جواري قارن بـ ذمّهـ
وبعد عايش معاهم منتهـ بـ روحك
والجو زحمهـ وحولك ناس ملتمّهـ 
**والافضل
ابـــعـــد
لانــي ما اقــوى علــى هـ الزحمــهـ !
*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

بعد موتي
بلل تراب
المقابر
بالدموع
إحضن
أطياف
الرحيل
بلا رجوع
(سامحني)(وحللني)
اذكرني
حب ساااكن
بالضلوع
بعد موتي
احضر
ليلة رحيلي
شاركهم 
في غسيلي
لاتغيب 
علمهم
من تكووون.!! بحياتي أنت لي 
مأنساك وأحبك

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*A friend gives hope when life is low..
A friend is a place when you have vowhere to go..
A friend is honest..afriend is true..
..A friend is precious .. a friend is you*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*حق الرفاقه يا ضميري دعاني ..
صوت ٍو نادى واستجبته وجيته ..
وقلبي على شوف النشاما حداني ..
و لو ما حداني للنشاما حديته ..
عندي لهم بالنفس عز ومكاني ..
ولكل منهم شرّع القلب بيته ..*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

فيك لايمكن أغير موقفي
أنت محبوبي على 
كل الظروف. 
ثابت رأيي ومهما تختفي
لك مكانه فايقه
كل الوصوف.
ترجمي يادمعتي له وأوصفي 
حالتي في الحب مكسور الكتوف.
أظهري الخافي لعينه وأحلفي
ان عيني غير
عينه ماتشوف

----------


## دمعه حزن

*إن رصيدي في البنوك صفر
وحالتي في الدنيا الفقر
لكن رصيدي في حبك كالبحر
فلي قلب في هواك متيم مأسور
ولي فؤاد على فراقك جلد صبور
وحبي لك كأعاصير البحور*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*ادز رساله..
اموت من الوناسه..

اتدق دقه..
اتييني شرقه..

تقول الو..
اذوب يا حلو..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لا .. لا .. تلوم إللي ذبل من غرامه
لا جا كسير و منكوي .. خاطره كي
كل من يشوفه يسأله وش علامه ؟
يشرب دموعه ثم يتمتم: و لا شي
كاذب و ربي .. ما صدق في كلامه
جرحه عطيب و طاويٍ لوعته طي*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*صباااااح الورد والتفااح

والشاي بماي اللقاح

للي سكن قلبي

ولا ..

رجع المفتااااح ...*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لا تشكي من جور الأيام للناس 
وادفن همومك في ثرى الصمت كله
أسرار عمرك خلها تحت الأنفاس 
ولا تخلي غيرك سامعا له 
أرجوك لا تلمس جرح الإحساس 
ترى لي دواء وهو لي عله*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*تنــــــاسيتي الـجـروح .. !!
وقـلتي:: راح الأمــــــس وحســـــابه .. !!
حـبـيـبـي عــاد لـو يـخـطي..
مصيــــــرهـ يــــوم يفهمـــــــني .. 
ولكـــــــن آه من //لكــــــن//
وعيـــن الظلـــمـ و انيـــــــابهـ .. 
أحــــاول اغفر جروحــــه مثل ما كنت .. 
؛؛ و يمنعـــــــــني ؛؛ !!!!

*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اسأل الله الواحد الأحد الا يحرمك من 
سبعة :
رزقه وتوفيقه ورحمته ومغفرته 
ورضوانه وجنته وصحبه نبيه(ص)..*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*واللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
ما أنسى صاحب ما نساني
لو طالت الغيبة وضاعت نواحية
بقى معي ما بين قلبي وعيني
والنفس من بد المخاليق تغلية
وأنشد عن أحوالة بعاصف سنيني
وأرتاح لازانت وطابت ليالية*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*في هالزمن
ينولد إنسان
ويموت إنسان
وتقابل من
هالبشر 
ألوان ..


ناس ما ودك
بشوفتها !
وناس أحلى
من الورد
على الأغصان !

وكل يروح 
وتطويه جرة
النسيان !
وما يبقى غير
غلا أطيب
إنسان !
**
*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*مهما طالت المدة 
وزاد البعد عن حده 
ومهما بعدكم طول 
يضل القلب متأمل 
يحن لذكريات الأمس 
ويتمنى شروق الشمس
ولقيا تجدد العشرة 
تذكرنا بجلستنا 
تجدد  دوم شوفتنا 
وترجع بيننا الألفة 
عسى ربي يجمعنا*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الرحاب تضيق بي
والعمر يستفحل شجر واغصان ..
والعصفور ماغرد ..
.. وحبري ..
مع كثير من الوناسهـ 
.. انمحى ..*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*مهما طالت المدة 
وزاد البعد عن حده 
ومهما بعدكم طول 
يضل القلب متأمل 
يحن لذكريات الأمس 
ويتمنى شروق الشمس
ولقيا تجدد العشرة 
تذكرنا بجلستنا 
تجدد  دوم شوفتنا 
وترجع بيننا الألفة 
عسى ربي يجمعنا*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لاصار ميــزان العدل بس كــــــفهـ 
عادي ترى مايفرق الزين والشين

الظلم جرحٍ مانفع فيهـ ضفّــــــــــــهـ
ماضمّد المجروح موت السكاكيــن 

مثل الدّما نرقص على اي دفّـــهـ
عقال .. لكن صنفونا مجانيــــــن*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

تف


تف


تفداك روحي وعيوني

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*نظره من عينك هي أحلى لغه*
*بسمة منك شي انا مااصدقــه*
*ليتني خاتم في صبع اتحركه*
*ليتني شي عزيز تملكـــــــه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*دورت لك بين .. الرسايل ..
" رســـــــــاله "
تليق في حضرة .. جنابك ..
" وتســــــــوى "
لاخترت بيت قلت .. أدور ..
" بــــدالــــــــه "
وأشطب على هالبيت .. وأدور ..
" أقــــــوى "
وأقووووول : مو أي شي قدرك
" ينــــــــاله "
جيتك بكــبري بس .. عساني 
" أســــــوى "*

----------


## القلب المرح

*خانت الأيام شخص ما يخون
ولا هقيت إنه كذا طبع الزمن
كيف أصبر وأعيش مغبون
كيف أدفا طالما حظي اندفن
بس ليه أشكي وأحسب للظنون
ورأس مالي تالي الدنيا كفن 
ذي بداية والنهاية وش تكون؟
هو يزول الهم عني؟مـا أظــــن.
*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*(( اكبر غلا ))*




*مدري بكيت الشوق ولا بكاني*
*والا انكتب حبك على قلب مغليك*


*لو ان قلبك بالمحبة جفاني*
*ابقي علي الذكري ولاني بناسيك*


*يااجمل احلامي وصادق حناني*
*لامن ذكرتك هاجس الشوق يبكيك*

----------


## القلب المرح

*البـلا اني اشعـر اني ما وحشتـك
وانـت والله كـل شي بك وحشني 
كان صدرك ضاق من قلبي وبلشتك 
والله ان الشوق [ لترابك بلشني ] 
ليتنـي وبـس عشتـك 
والا ليـت العمـر [ في قربك نصفني ]..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ياكلمة غطت على باقي الصّمت
بين الخفوق وبين عقدة لساني

لاني صبرت ولابهمـّي تكلـَّـمت
اخفيــتها بين الضلوع المحاني

ياما عشــانك صبرت وتألــّمت
فوق الشـّقا وفوق لوعة زماني*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أنا*



*يعني*


*لو*

*بس*

*أ*


*أنا*

*أناا*

*يوه*
*أحبك موت*

----------


## almoshahd

صوت السما يعتلي قدتوج الله علي انعم به خير ولي مبروك يا شيعة علي

----------


## دمعه حزن

تمر اللحضات ...
وتبقى الكلمات ...
وتتخبط بين أثنين ...
ولا تعلم من أين تبدأ ...
أو من أين تنتهي ...
ولكن ...
يبقى ويبقى ...
القلب ينبض وينبض ...
ويكتم ما به ...
وترتسم الشفاه بالسعاده ...
والقلب يبقي على أسراره ...

----------


## ليالي

واحشني يــا أمور
صدقني ياعصفور
من غير مالف وأدور
بقلبي اسمك محفور

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أعزك كثر ماهلت عيون اليتيم دموع
أعزك كثر ماذقت الطعون وقلة الراحه
أعزك كثر شكوى الفقير وضايقات الجوع
أعزك كثر مابحر الغرام يضيع سباحه
أعزك كثر مايصعب على الشفه حبة الكوع
أعزك كثر مايفرك نديم الهم مسباحه*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*تبقى وليف القلب لو صار ما صار* 

*وتبقى نظير العين ولو ما نشوفك ..*

*وتبقى سلام الروح ولا منك أضرار ..*

*وتبقى عزيز وعزتك من وصوفك ...إسمك نقشته بين الأضلاع تذكار* 

*وقلبي نزعته خوفي يزعج (ح ر و ف ك )*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هلا .. بقلبــك .. وبغـلاك .. وعيونك ،،
وأحلى النسايم يوم هبّـت .. طـواريـك ،،
جعل الرسائل كلهـا .. يفتـدونــك ،،
واللي كتبها ياغـلا القلـب يفديك ،،
هلا هلا مع التحـايـا .. يجونك ،،
من خاطري وياليت شوقي .. يكفيك ،،
رسالـة .. كلها أشواق من اولها لتاليها ..
بعثها خافقي يمّـك .. مع اخلص تحياتة ..
عساها تاصل وتـوفي ..غلا عينك وراعيها ..
واناادري ان الغلا .. اكبرمن احساسي وابياتـه ..
ولكني اببعثـها وامّنــها واوصيّـــها ..
تقبّل رمش عينك .. قبل جوالك ونغمــاته ..*

----------


## وفاء

اهديك ثلاث وردات
وردة فيها حبي
وردة فيها حناني
وردة فيها نحله تكرصك اذا تنساني

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يا من له الشوق شغال ..**

ياللي له أشواق المودة تنادي ..
لك شوق جاري بين الأوتار نزال ..

يجري بقلب صارللحب وادي ..
ياصاحبي أرسلت شوقي بمرسال ..

يجيك أسرع من نسيم البرادي ..*

----------


## nery

لساني ييقولك بحبك قلبى مشتاقي يضمك عنية عايزة تشوفك شفايفى ناوية تبوسك واللة العظيم بحبك

----------


## nery

مش هقولك وحشتنى لانك فى كل مكان معايا هؤلك ملكتنى يا اجمل احساس جواية

----------


## nery

رميت دمعة فى احدى المحيطات لو قدور يطلعوها منة يقدرو يطلعو حبك من قلبى

----------


## القلب المرح

"لي أخا قلبه حنون"
إن تلاقينا غردت كل
الطيور ،، ،
وإن ابتسمنا إحدتنا كل
العيون ،، ،
وش أقول: ماتكفيني
والله هالسطور ،، ،
يكفي أقول :
حنا "حبايب" دنيانا كلها
"حب وسكون"

----------


## دمعه حزن

*هـــــــــــلا .. 
بالخاطر اللي من عبيره ..
عطر الوجدان ..
سرى بين الضلوع ..
وفاحت الأشواق بعلومه
هــــــــــلا ..
بالضحكه اللي جت ..
تشيل اللولو والمرجان ..
مع البسمه وهي في خاتم ..
سليمان معصومه ..
هـــــــــلا ..
باللحظة اللي مايطمع ..
في عرضها النسيان ..
عليها تنحني الذكرى ..
وفوق الصدر مضمومه ..*

----------


## نسمة ليل

اخر مسج وصلني 
وووووحشتيني 
كثر السكوت 
كثر الحكي من غير صوت
كثر المحبة 
والعدم 
وحشتيني

----------


## دمعه حزن

فقدتك
والزمن مايرحم اوجاع الحزين ولا يداريها!!!
فقدتك
وانكسر قلبي وامدري وشلون تاليها؟
فقدتك
وانطفا فرحي من الدنيا ومافيها!!!
فقدتك
آآآه لو تدري حياتي كيف اقضيها؟
فقدتك
و((( انت ))) اغلى مافيها!!!
فقدتك

----------


## ليالي

يـاقمر الليله لليلة القدر

فيها الدعاء مستجاب مايرد

دعواتكم وللقلب يبرد

(وكل عام وأنتم بخير)

ونسألكم الدعاء.

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*اعاهدك لو غبت عن عيني سنين..*



*ياصاحبي..*



*أقسم قسم مانسيتك*
*لك صورة بالعين* 
*ياقرة العين*


*عيت تفارق*
*ناظري من هويتك*
*تســــــــــــــــوى*

*بعيوني من الخلايق ملايين*
*انسى حياتي*



*لا حشا مانسيتك.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الموت هيّن البلا وش ورا الموت
عند الحساب يهون سهم المنايـا 

باكر نموت وتصبح قبورنا بيوت
وعقب القصور بضيقات الزوايا*

----------


## ليالي

أنــــ   من دونكم ـــا
  عين مافيها نظر
أنــــ بغيابتكم   ــــا
 غيمة ماتحمل مطر
أنــــ  في بعدكم ـــا
 قلب من تحته جمر
أنـــ  من غيركم ـــــا
    دنيا مافيها بشر

----------


## دمعه حزن

*!! ان كــانت عيــنــي تفقدكـ ..
تظـل بخـيالي صورتكـ ؟؟
ويبقـي قلبــي يردد (عسـى ربي يحفظكـ ) !!*

----------


## نسمة ليل

دمعة حزن وينج وحشتيني وايد تذكريني لو لا

----------


## دمعه حزن

السلام عليكم ..
أهلاً بالأخت .. نسمة ليل ..
وينك صار لنا زمان ما شفناك ..
وانتي وحشتينا اكثر خيووه .. اكيد بذكرك ..
نواصل مع المسجات ..

يا سائل عني من القلب لبيه
صوتك عزيز وغصب عنا نلبيك
مثلك من الاجواد لاشك نغليه
ونفتح لك ابواب الخفوق ونحييك
اشري رضى من يشتريني واراضيه
واقول له بالروح والعين نفديك

----------


## ليالي

مساء خاص للغالين

معطر بفل وياسمين 

ونرسلة بس للحلوين

ونقولهم من العايدين

----------


## دمعه حزن

أهي شمعة تضوي لــي طريقي وعتمتي والنور
................ أهي وردة خلقها اللــــه أسلي خاطري فيها
أهي الماضي أهي الحاضر أهي المستقبل المنظور
................قريبة حيل أهــــي مني بعيدة يــــــوم أناديها!!

----------


## أمل الظهور

*أكذب على نفسي إن قلت ما أشتاق ؛؛؛*

*وأكذب عليك إن قلت أنا ناسيك ؛؛؛*

*عليك قلبي دوم خفاق ؛؛؛*

*ينبض لحب عايش فيك ؛؛؛*

*الحبر دمي وصدري أوراق ؛؛؛*

*يكتب أحبك حيل وأغليك ؛؛؛*

*واليوم صرت بها جسي براق ؛؛؛*

*تسري بقلب ميت فيك ....*

----------


## ha_only

انا وانت مثل السكر والشاي 
صحيح انا بحليك
بس انت بتذوبني فيك
ومشكوووووور على الموضوع

----------


## أمل الظهور

*مافيه عين إلا وتبكي لها أحباب ...*

*ولافيه قلب إلا من البعد خايف ...*

*والكل من جور الزمن ألف كتاب ...*

*ودموع عينه فوق خده ذرايف ...*

*وإنت وأنا مهما الزمن سار قدام ...*

*نبقى بأذن الله دايم ،،،،،*

*حبااااايب*

----------


## بنت الاجاويد

ودي ارسل عيوني
لشوفتك ويطمنوني
بس خوفي يخدعوني
يحلسون عندك
ويتركوني

----------


## فرح

_لو تذكرت الحبايب ماذكرت  الاوفاك_
_ولو ادون ذكرياتيس مانطبع فيها سواك_ 
_انت اوفى من لقيته زدت عن هذا وذاك_ 
_لا تقول اني نسيتك او افكر في جفاك_
_لوتمنيت الاماني .ماطلبت الا لقااااااااك ._

----------


## دمعه حزن

*حب يغيب وصاحبه
مابعد غاب
وحب يدوم وصاحبه في غيابه
وحب يذوب خافق مابعد
ذاب
وحب يداوي صاحبه من
عذابه
وحب حياته كلها لوم
وعتاب
وحب حقيقي مايضرك
عتابه
وحب بلا معنى وحب بلا 
اسباب
يبدأ غريب وينتهي في 
غرابه*

----------


## مطير العينين

حيوووووووو اخر مسج الله يسلمكم  واحد رسال  اليي رساله 
 كوالمي  بس  ولاحنا ولا هل كولمي  
وشكرااا

----------


## دمعه حزن

*قالوا اني.. ما وفيت ..*
*قالوا اني.. ما احبك ..*
*وانا والله ..ما حكيت ..*
*قالو انك.. ما تبيني ..*
*واني.. عندك انتهيت ..*
*لما قالوها.. بصراحه..*
*ان ك س ر قلبي وبكيت*

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*يفديك عمري يا بعد عمر مغليك .... وتفداك روحي والعيون وسهرها 
ابيع الناس يا زين وأشريـك .... والناس لأجلك مستعـد أخسرها 
امر وحنا يا هوى البال نرضيك .... يا بسمة أيام العمر يا قمـرها
أمر تدلل يا نظر عين راجيك .... أنا صحاري وأنت وصلك مطرها*

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*I’m here without you baby 
but your still on my lonely mind 
I think about you baby 
and I dream about you all the time 
I’m here without you baby 
but your still with me in my dreams 
And tonight it’s only you and me*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عيشتي أحزان // و وجدان // وملل

.................................... ابتسم لـ الناس والخافي عليل !

اتظاهر بـ السعادهـ // والأمل

.................................... والعنا // والهم في عيوني دليل !*

----------


## ليالي

جتني رسالة فيها كلام يشرح البال

هزت شعوري يوم عيني قرتها

مشكور ياغالي يا أعز مرسال

شفت الرسالة غالية؟

بس غالي اللي رسلها .

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ليه أحبك ,,
والله مدري
الهوا ماهو بكيفي
لو بكيفي
كان دوّرت اللي يبيني
ساهر ٍ ليله عشاني
فارش بساطـ الاغاني
مرتب ٍ احلى الاماني
بس قلبي
مايبيه ولاهـو يكرهـهــ
مايبي الا وصالكـ
وانت تبخل في وصالكـ
وانت ولا حتى ببالكـ
وليه احبكـ ,,,
ياخـيـ مدري
وليتكـ ياقلبي
بكـيفي*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*لو وصفت منزلتك عندي .ما أظن أنه كفاك ...*




*ولو وصفت احساس* 

*قلبي كل غالي يفتديك ...*


*ولو أقول أني أعزك وأشعل الدنيا بغلاك ...*



*بتكون كلمة :*

*أ...ع...ز...ك ...*

*والله شوية عليك ...*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*تخيــل الدنيا بدوني... 

يمر بك يوم ...تعيشه من دوني.... 

تخيل
لاحبي....لا عشقي....

بأسألك بربك تقدر تتحمل؟؟

تخيـل تفقد في يوم كلمة أحبك موت....


تخيـل تفقد الصوت والصوره..... 

وهوى قلبك وشعوره...

وكل حواسك....

تخيــل...عالمك كله منطفي نوره....

تخيـل....لانـفـس.... لانـبـض....

لاسـحـاب....لانهـار... لا ليل....

لابتسامه تريـحـك ...ولاظمة حنان عليك تسأل..

تخيــــل لفقدتني يوم كل هذا يصير

تخيــل .....

أجـل لاصارت حقيقه ...

حــبـيـبي تقدر تخيــل

تخـــيــل*

----------


## ليالي

لاتتعب ظنونك

أعشقك واعشق جنونك

ترى هالدنيا ياروحي

مالها معنى بدونك

----------


## دمعه حزن

أحـــس بضيـــق في صدري .. ولكن!!
يروح الضيـــق ..لو شفتك دقيـــقه ..

أحـس الضيــــق في كل الأمـــاكن ..
ولـــكن عندكم ما أحس .. ضيـــقه

----------


## ليالي

يا صاحبي أنا لو ماسألت

عنك أوقـات وأوقـات

لاتقوول:
آه من صاحبي قاسي

ولاتقوول:
ماهمه إحساسي

أنا بالرغم من كثرة أحبابي

أنت من أغلى هلي وناسي

----------


## أمل الظهور

إذا تعبتك الجروح ...

وضاقت بصدروك الروح 

وسدت بوجهك الدنيا كل طريق 

وروحك ماتتحمل 

تعال وخذ نصف روحي 

وإذا زادت عليك المواجع

وحسيت أن الفرح لك موادع 

تعال وخذ باقي روحي ....

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ليه اضيع ان كنت غايب
وليه اشوفك كل اهلي 
وكل ناسي والحبايب
ليه اشوف الدنيا ورديه معاك
ليه احب اني اكون نجمه تضوي سماك
وليه اشوف الوقت ورده ذابله لوغبت يوم
وليه احسك جنتي
والهنا بقربك يدوم*

----------


## القلب المرح

" اذا شفت المطر"
افتح يديك واجمع اللي 
تقدر عليه..


شفت اللي جمعته!!
هذا شوق الناس لك..

تبي تعرف .. كثر 
شوقي لك؟؟

باقي "المطر"

اللي ماقدرت تجمعه!!

----------


## دمعه حزن

*من الي عاشق ومرتاح ؟
وعشقه ماهدى له جراح ..؟
أصلا وش يكون العشق اذا كله غدا أفراح ؟؟؟
حلاته في الدموع أحيان ..
حلاته تشربه عطشان.. 
وتشتاق لطعم كأسه ومهما تشربه ( ضميان )**..
هذا الحب في ذاته نحبه رغم عثرااته ...*

----------


## ريناس

عشقت الحب من اسمك
وشفت الكون بعيونك 
ترى دمي جرى بدمك 
ومالي روح من دونك
وبكل اخلاص حبيتك
أمير الروح سميتك
لو أهدي لك ( نظر عيني )
....... أبد ما أظن وفيتك............


مع تحياتي 
          ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## لحن الأمل

أحتار .. لامن شفت بيدينك ورود ..
مادري تشم الورد ولا يشمك .

----------


## ليالي

حبيت أهنيك

وأدعي ربي يخليك

وفي العيــد يرضيك

وينور بالفرح لياليك.

----------


## ريناس

كل عيد والخير دربك
وممشاك و البسمة ما
تفارق شفاك
وجنة ربي سكناك

----------


## Princess

*كلميني بسررررررعه اذا كنت تعرف احد بالشرطه*
*انا صارت لي مشكله..*










*مسكوني*
*شايل حبك بدوووووووون تصريح*
*غرموني ابوس خدك*
*ليييييييين اطيح*
*اهديك بوسة العيد قبل كل البشر*
*وكل عااام وانت بخير*

----------


## أمل الظهور

هههه

اميرة ذكرتيني بالمسج هذا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


تدرين ان زوجي رسل لأخته هالرساله بعيد رمضان 

ولا كملتها  وقام الصياح والصراخ 

والعيال وزوجها  معاها في صياح 

ويتصلون عليه وجواله مقفل 

ويزيد الصياح ...

يوم أستوى وقت الفطور دقت عليه وقالت له وين أنت أي مركز للشرطة وليش ويش فيك ؟؟؟؟

خخخخ

طبعا هم ماسووا فطور لهم من الصياح 

ودفع زوجي ضريبة مزحته  وجاب لهم فطور خخخخخ

وآخر مسج وصلني :


العيد حل والتهاني تتالت 

والكل تذكر من يعزه 

ويغليه 

وفزت لك غصون 

الأماني 

وقالت :

عيدك مبارك وأسعد الله لياليك

----------


## بيسان

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

يااعلي امووول

والله حركة قويه

الله يخليه لش ويحفظة من كل شر

اخر مسج


احذر !!!


اخاف يخطفونك؟؟


تدري ليش؟؟

يحسبونك حلاوة العيد!!!


وحبيت اهنيك بالعيد قبل ماياكلونك

"عيدك مبارك"

----------


## همسات وله

على اصداف المحبه وعلى كل صدفه نقشت (عيد سعيد يا من اعزه 

مع تحياتي لك 
همسات وله

----------


## ليالي

الكل بالعيد فرحان

إلا أنا زعلان

ودي أقولك:

كل عام وأنت بخير

وأنت قريب وآخدك بالأحظان

----------


## القلب المرح

اليوم بنطلع بنروح نتمشى 
اذا جلست من النوم دق عليي وقول بتروح اولا
والافضل تقول بتروح لاتروح فيها 
بنغديك وبنعشيك وحتى الخرابيط بنأكلك 
بس على حسابك ورد لما تجلس من النوم
حيووو ابو جملوو

----------


## أمل الظهور

يوم هلال محرم بكت النجوم دما ..

وشاب الليل حزنا ..

وصرخت الجبال آه آه واحسيناه

----------


## ليالي

قريبـاً :
يتجدد اللقاء..
حبيبتي كم اشتقت لحنان يديك
المرسل:
ورقـة الامتحان.

----------


## روح الخلود

هاي ........ 

هذا رقمي الثاني

........

----------


## دمعه حزن

*إنت طـيـب .. ؟؟ 
هذا هــو اللي يهم .. 

إنت طيب.. ؟؟
وغير هـــذا ما يهم ..*

----------


## القلب المرح

*ان طالت الغيبه يبقى*
*ذكركم باقي*

*وان سهينا يبقى  لذكركم*
*وحشه..*

*وان جف بحر شوقنا*
*نهركم هو الساقي*

*ماتغيبو عنا ولو غابت*
*الجلسه..*

*يانور الدنيا مثلكم*
*نلاقي*


*((نعزكم ونشتاق*
*مهما طالت المده))*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*حبك مســافة تبتدي بالأرض .. و آخــرها القمر
حبك تـــقاسيم النسيم .. و عزف أحزان البحر
حبك مديـــنة خايفة .. من الريح و شراع القدر
ليش الحذر ..!
**
*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

نور معطر بالورد المحمدي يسعد
لياليك مع نهارك يبعد عنك الملل
وسأم يعيد لك النشاط والفرح
ويحقق كل احلامك .............
.......................................
بحول القوي القدير

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يامرحبا باللي على بالي تردد
ترحيبة الظامي على شرب دلة
لو القلم يكتب غلاكم تبدد
حبرة ولايوفي لي المدح كلة*
*عسى عدوك في فراشة ممدد
وتعجز عيونة عن طريقة تدلة
معزتك عندي ترا مالها حد 
وقدرك بقلبي مايشيلة محلة
*

----------


## فاطمية المكارم

*يا ويل قلبي لو تناساك لحظه .. 
الموت افضل من حياته .. :: بلياكـ :: .. 
حكمت قلبي .. وانتي مقياس نبضه .. 
وادخلتيني من عالم الحب .. :: دنياكـ :: .. 
طيفك بعيني يسهر الليل ومضه .. 
والفكر لو يختل ما اظن .. :: ينساكـ :: ..*

*.*

*.*

----------


## دمعه حزن

أضحك وكني ..رايق البال ..
خالــــــــــــي ..والناس تحسدني ..
وأنا أموت بسكات..
٠أقضي نهاري.. بالمزح والتسالي..
وأسهر بليلي.. في هموم ومعانات..
غربه الدنيا ..على كل حالي..
الحزن دايم ..والفرح ماشفته ألا ..
معاك ..

----------


## ليالي

عمر
الغياب
مايغير
اللي
في
القلوب
دام
القلوب
اللي
نبيها
(تبينا)

----------


## القلب المرح

*اتصل بي ضروري*
*ماسكين هندي* 
*بايق جوالك* 
*ولقو فيه رقمي*
*وقالو هذا حبيبه*
*وان دقيت*
*قلبي راح يرحب بك*
*يا اغلى الحبايب*
*والهندي الا مسكوه*
*متنازل عنه بس لاجل اسمع صوت*
*الحبايب يا اغلى حبايب*

----------


## حزن العمر

يامرحبا

"باسمك"و"رقمك"

       و"طاريك"

من خاطر شخص...

"يعزك" و "يغليك"

----------


## دمعه حزن

*انا آحبــك
كثر ماضامني وقتي على فرقاك ..
كثر مااستصعبت لقياك ...!!
كثر ظرفي ..
كثر حرفي ..
كثر ماصاح وقال انا اهوااااك ...!!!*

----------


## تاج

الغياب ماهو جفا 
والحضور ماهو وفا
الأهم شوق القلوب 
حتى لو الشخص اختفى

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أعشقــــــك 
ياهي " قليله " ولا تساوي هـ السكوت !!
لـيتـــني اقـدر ابـيِّـن لك قـبل وقـتي يفـوت
انـت اصـدق حب ؟
لا لا .. 
انـت اجـمل حـب !! 
لا لا ..
إنـت نبضـك وسط قلبي 
لو وقف ؟
والله ..
أمـــــوتـ !*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*لي فتره..*
*مارسلت لك ياغلا قلبي مراسيل*
*لاتظن اني نسيتك او لقيتلك بديل*
*ولاتفكر اني سهيت والا أبتعت ولو قليل!*
*انت روحي انت قلبي وانت راحتي* 
*لاصرت من قسوة الدنيا عليل* 
*ولاتقول اني جفيت*
*الجفا من الوفي مستحيل*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عذروبي اني لاتناسيتك اطريك 
وعذروبك انك بين نفسي وبيني
والقلب ياكل الغلا ميت فيك 
مدام حبك نقطه الضعف فيني*

----------


## ليالي

ليتكم

يالغالين

ليتكم

بس ليتكم

مخترب ولازم تصلحونة

ليالي

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههههه ..*


*مثل الطفل .. ضايع ولا عندي قرار 
مثل الطفل .. حسره عليّه كلمتي 

مثل الطفل في زحمة الناس الكبار
مقدر أعبر ( للأسف ) عن رغبتي*

----------


## تاج

عزيز العميل تم 
إصدار فاتورتك بمبلغ ...... احم احم 
حساب ......
خخخخ

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ويـنــك..؟؟
يامن رسـت لـك كـل المحـبه رضايـــف،.
وأرخـيـت لـك حرفـن مـن الغـلا مذبــوح،.
**ترى الغلا مب شرط تنطـقه الـشفايــف،.
بس شرط تشعر به لو المسافه سفوح،.*

----------


## ليالي

سألت العسل مره

وش فيك زعلان ؟؟


قـال:
صديقك سرق اسمي
واخذ طعمي

----------


## أمل الظهور

غلاك مايحتاج توثيق وحلوف ...

الله خلق حبك ..

من الحب فيني ..

وعزفت نغمة عشق على كل معزوف ...

وسكنت في قلبي وروحي وعيني واغلى المشاعر ..

جتك في شعر وحروف قلبي كتبها قبل تكتب يميني

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أنا ويــــن اروح ... وكل دربٍ مشيته هـمّ 
جميـــع الدروب أمنين ماجيت مهمــــومه

يقولـــــون ... لا كثرت عليك الهمـوم فنــمّ 
تنـــاسى همومــــك والمقاديـر مقسومـــه

خذلني زمانــي ... والزمــن ما بوجهـه دمّ 
يهيـــن الانسان ليــن يتضايق من هدومـه*

----------


## القلب المرح

*اعذب الالحان غردتها*
*الطيور..*
*وأجمل العطور بعثتها*
*الزهور الى كل مسرور*
*بذكر مولد*

*"النور"*

*مولد ابو الزهراء*
*الرسول (ص)*

*"لاتنسونا من الدعاء"*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*’ قـائد ، محبـهـ ؛؛ وأنـا فـي محبتـك ’ جنـدي ،

مـن كـبر حبـهـ () يشيـلك () داخـل عيـونهـ

حـلاك ماهـو بـ / غـربي ،، ولا هـو بـ / هنـدي

مخلـوق عـايش فـي كـونٍ × ماهـو بـ / كـونهـ ×

تبـي الصـراحهـ " عـلى المكشـوف " يا أفنـدي

الكوكـب .. أنـت .. السبـب .. فـي .. ثقـب .. أوزونـهـ !*

----------


## القلب المرح

*عزت علي نفسي ما أقول مشتاق
خوفي تذوب الروح مع كل غيبه
أنا أشهد لك بداخلي قلب خفاق 
ولك أحترام بداخلي مثل ماللملك هيبه
كلك على بعضك ذوق وروعه وأخلاق
وماعمري لقيت بك شئ أعيبه*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*قـلـبـي ’* 
*مـحـل أزهـار*
*، شــوقـي مـلـوّن* 
*يبـيـع كـل الـحـب لـ / عـيــون غـالــي ... !*
*إهـداء مـن قـلبـي لـ : قـلبــك .. مـدوّن* 
*عـليـه | تـوقـيـعـي | بـدال ؛؛ اتـصـالـي .. !*

----------


## تاج

" كنوز الناس "
فضة وذهب وألماس ..
و " كنزي أنا .."
السؤال عنك يا 
أطيب الناس ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*في*
* كل*
*[ لحظة ]*
*لك*
*على*
*البال*
*طاري ..*
*وفي*
*كل* 
*[ سجدة ]*
*لك*
*من*
*القلب*
*دعوة ..*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اغليك من قلبي و اقدر "انساك"
 ذكرك يحرك كل "الاحساس فيني"
انت دخلت القلب والقلب "اغلاك"
مقدر اكابر ولا اخفي"حنيني"
عسى السعادة وين مارحت"تلقاك"
وعسى الغلا يدوم بينك"وبيني"

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أنا إنســـان..
ما عندي غيـــر ... نبض إحساس
أبمشي بـــه .. ما بيــن النـاس
ومن قلبــي أحب..
وفــي يدي عمري .. أقدم باقي سنينــه..
لكــــل النـــــــــــــــاس*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

سوف أكتب على الأحجار وحشتني وأتمنى  
بأن أحد الأحجار تسقط على رأسك  
كي تعلم كم هو مؤلم فراقك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*في هالدنيا قلوب*
*عنها مانقدر نتوب*
*تخجلنا برقة الأسلوب*
*صعب !*
*انسى صوتهم* 
*صعب !*
*افارق ضحكهم*
*صعب !*
*اعز غيرهم* 
*يارب نور قلبهم*
*ولا تحرمني منهم ..*

----------


## ليالي

لو أنشغل عنكم

قريبين للــروح

صورة غـلاكم

دايما في عيوني

----------


## دمعه حزن

*عنيـد الدمع في عيـني
وانا معـاند هـموم احـزان 
لفـيت الهم من صغـري
وعلى كـبري تخـاويـنا 
اسـافر يالدمـوع اللي 
تحـدّت واصبحـت طوفـان
احسـك في كتـاباتي 
تغنـيلي يا نـاسيـنا*

----------


## تاج

~ [[ للحلوين فقط .... " اسمي " ]] ~
في البال لهـ عشرين صورة وصورة 
هو ما استحى ولا تعذب من عذابي اللي تذكر 
غيبتي في حضوره 
ما يجهل اني حاضر في غيابي 
طفل كسرني قلت : باكسر غروره 
مدري من اللي قال : " خلك شبابي " 
ما هو ضروري , 
بس عند الضرورة : احاول 
ادفن في الحنايا  عتابي ..! 


~ ...... ~ 




وشكرا ,,

----------


## دمعه حزن

*اخر مسج وصلني* 
*كاااااااان من الغــلا My Tears ..*

*[الشوق] يكبر ..*
*و[الغـلا] يكبر ..*

*شوف ودك اللي خذاني*
*وين وداني؟!!*

*من [لهفتي] للوصال*
*وريحة العنبر ..*

*قام يتلعثم [حنين]*
*القلب بلساني ..*

*اخاف ابين [غـلاتك]*
*ثم تتكبر ..*

*واخاف ابين [صــبر]*
*قلبي وتنساني!..*

----------


## حميد

*ريتني قطرة من دمك
واستقر بقلبك
واعملك جلطة
المرسل : عاشق نذل*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*أمانهــ يا طيور الصبــح .. زوري صــاحبي النايم 
و غنـّي لهـ / أغاني الحب / ليـن تفتـّح اعيونــهـ
و قولي لهـ تــرى عقـلي .. متيـّم و الفكــر هايم 
وقلبي , آآهـ , ياقلبي عسى الله يكـــون في عونهـ 
أمانهـ يا : طيور الحب : قــولي لهـ وهـو قــايم ,,
ترى في شخــــص يدعي لهـ بكل الخير ومايخـونهـ 
أمانهـ يا طيور الخير .. طيـــري بـ عـالمهـ دايـم 
وبوســـي موضع أقدامهـ وخدّهـ وغمضهـ جفونهـ*

----------


## تاج

طريقة إرسال الرسالة :


1-  اكتب الرسالة 
2 - اضغط خيارات
ثم إرسال .
3 - أدخل الرقم
( مثلا رقمي )
4 - أختر موافق 
بيطلع لك جاري 
ارسال الرسالة ..
سهلة صح !؟ 
بس وين اللي 









يفهم ؟!!! 





خخخخ حلوة مو ...

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مـحـتـاج لـك
حـيـل والـلـه يـقـطـع الـحـاجـه
حـدتـنـي وجـيـت اداري دمـعـة عـيـونـي
بـايـن عـلـي الـتـعـب والـضـيـق وانـتـاجـه
مـنـهـار لـونـي مـتغيّـر مـاهـو بـلـونـي
لـقـيـتـك .. الـلـي يـصـد مـعـقـد حـجـاجـه
وانـت اقـرب الـنـاس والـغـالـي ومـضـنـونـي*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*أنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا* 

*لو يفارقني همس صوتك ...*


*مايفارقني غلاك ..*

*يكفي إني اعزك ..*

*وأنت يالغالي بعيد ..*



*أنــــــــــــا ,,,*

*لو أبعدتني الليالي وأشغلتني الهموم ..*

*إنت العزيز بخيالي ..*

*عساك لعيني تدووووم* 



*المرسل ..صديقه غاليه علي* 

*بالحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الشوق ما يهدى على غـير مـشـتـاق
ياللي غـلاك بـداخـل القـلب راقـي ,,

يا طـيـر يالـلي بـالجـنـاحـيـن خـفـاق
بـلغ سـلامي والـوفا وإشـتيـاقـي ,,

للصـاحب اللي صـورته بين الأحـداق
ما تنمحي دامي على الأرض باقي ,,*

----------


## القلب المرح

*تظن فراقك للروح هين*
*تظن اشواق قلبي في يديني!*
*وانت عندي  اذا غبت ثواني* 
*اشوف الموت فيني ويحتريني!*
*اجل وشلون اذا حسك تركني!*
*وش اللي عقبها يمكن يجيني؟*
*بيوم غيابك وش اللي ينتظرني!*
*أكيد..! الروح تطلع ماتبيني*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لـهـ .. الحـب .. رغـم .. إنـهـ .. سـرق .. قلـبي .. السّـراق
هـو " الحـزن " لـ / أشـواقي ،، هـو " سيـد أفـراحهـ "
’ غـرامهـ ، تمكّـن بـ / الضمـاير // وبـ / الأحـداق
عيـني × جفـاها × النـوم ،، وعيـنهـ دوم مـرتاحهـ
عّـل السعـادهـ فـي دروبـهـ ][ هـي .. و .. الأوفـاق ][
وياعّـل النصيـب – يصيـب – ويشـع مصبـاحهـ
حبـهـ رسـى فـي ضمـيري و ~ طـار ~ للآفـاق
وعيـوني عـلى : فـرقاهـ : لا شـك نّـواحهـ !*

----------


## shireen41068

لو يوم جيت تبكي اتصل علي***
ما أوعدك أخليك تضحك لكن يمكن أبكي معك **
اذا فكرت يوم ترحل اتصل علي ما رح أترجاك يمكن أرحل معك **
اذا يوم اتصلت وما رديت عليك أرجوك تعال أكيد أكون محتاجلك


أحلى لحظة لما تحط ببالك اني ناسيك ويوصلك مسج يقولك :اني مشتاقلك وميت فيك 

صعب أقول انت عمري والعمر فاني لكن بقول انت غيرالجميع لك غلا ثاني

----------


## دمعه حزن

*\\ يا بحــــر \\جيـتكـ :: نهــايهـ ::* 
*يـا بحــر*
*>> جيــتكـ جريــــح <<*
*يــا بحــر>> خـذنـي بدايــــــهـ <<*
*يا بحــر >>طفــل رضيـــــع <<*
*يـا بحــر ..*
*لا لا تحـــدى ان لكـ*
*>> دمــع يطيــــــح <<*
*انصـت لبـوحي وانـا*
*\\ ابصــــم \\*
*اننــــا*
*>> نبكـــــي جميــــــع <<*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

طبعا لا
هذا اخر مسج

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وحدها . . 
العشرة الجميله تجعلني لا أنساك
أتذكرك فأعرف أن لدي كنز
ليس مع كل البشر
**
*

----------


## 3asoola

يقولون المحبة شوق وانا شوقي
 بيقتلني...
صحيح انك بعيد عني لكن مسكنك
قلبي...


3asoola

----------


## دمعه حزن

*(الـــصـــداقة)

ماهي باقة

ترسل من اقصى البلاد

او بطاقه

ترسل في عيد ميلاد

الصداقه ... شي اكثر

شي اكبر

هي علاقة صعب تتفسر

مثل حب الام

او حب البلاد*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*لـو.." الغـلا والـحـب يوزن بمــيزان..
مـاظن يــوزن بالموازيـن حبــي..
وان كـان فـي إنسـان يموت بإنسـان..
أنا عـاشق والحـب من فـضل ربـي..
وإن كـان غيـري يرسـم أشكـال وألوان..
أنا رسمــتك فـي شرايــين قلــبي..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كم لنا احباب

مانعرف اساميهم

شاركونا الدمع ليله

من لياليهم

وكم لنا اصحاب

نعرفهم اسامي ..

بس اسامي...

ونجهل كل شي فيهم.......!!!*

----------


## M_A_T_R_I_X

جاني مسج  من  واحد صغير الحين يدرس بالروضة  يقول :مدرسنا انجن امس يقول 3+2=5 واليوم يقول 4+1=5  خخخ

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*أنا جيتك طفل ضائع*
*حنان الحب ماذقته*
*وصلت لعالمك صدفه*
*دخيلك لاتخليني*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ياشينها لا صرت معجب و ( خجـلان )

خـوف المصـارح لا يجيـب المطمّـه 

اخاف اصارح بالغـلا ( ذاك الإنسـان)

و ينقلـب جـوو المصـارح ( مذمّـه)
*

----------


## فرح

انا لاغابت عيونك ترى دنياي 
ماآبيها...!!
" ياقــلبــــــــــــــي "
شوفتك عندي عن
الدنيا وما فيها ...
مدام انك وسط عيني دخيلك
لاتبكيها..
وان جيت للجد ما اقوى لحظه تغيب
فيها..
هذه حقيقة شعوري وانا موقادر 
اخفيها..

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بـأرسـل لك إحـسـاسـي 
يـصـبـحـك بـالـخـيـر ..
ويـقـول لك : 
مـشـتـاق يـا أغـلـى الـحـبـايـب 
صـبـاح الـغـلا والشـوق والـورد والـطـيـب 
وإحسـاس مـا ينـسـاك لـو كـنـت غـايـب ..*

----------


## عاشق الحسین(ع)

شمس الاباء للحسین
و شمس الاخوه للعباس
و شمس العباده للسجاد 
الف مبروک مولدهم

----------


## دمعه حزن

*للناس في الشهر بدر واحد ولنا*
*في هذا الشهر أربعة سبحان باريها
أعني الحسين أبا الأحرار أولها* 
*والفاضل الباذل العباس ثانيها 
والزاهد العابد السجاد ثالثها* 
*والرابع الأكبر المغوار حاميها*

----------


## عاشق الحسین(ع)

ثلالات النجوم و تبسمت الزهور و ملائکه الرحمن هلت بالسماء
نبارک لک مولود خیر الساجدین

----------


## دمعه حزن

*لن أقول لك 
{ أحبك }
لن أصرح بها لك حتى لو كنت تقرأها في عيني 
ان كلمة أحبك 
مثل تفاحة نيوتن
لو سقطت من غصن القلب
ستكتشف من خلالها ضعفي و حاجتي اليك*

----------


## قطوف

إنت الغلاكله 0 وإنت السؤال الصعب 0 وإنت حله 0 وإنت خيال الروح وإنت ظله وإنت عزيز للقلب وإنت خله 0 وإنت سواد العين والبياض كله 0 وإنت وإنت سرقت العقل والفكر كله 0 ( وإنت واحد فاضي قريت المسج كله )


  مع تحياتي 000 قطوف

----------


## عبق الورد

*يفوق الوصف حبي لك* 

*يفوق الوصف شوقي لك* 


*يافارق حييل عن غيرك* 


*سطى في قلبي تاثيرك* 

*وكل ماجيت اعبر لك تغلبني تعابيرك* 

*اذا سولفت اسولف فيك* 

*واذا فكرت افكر فيك* 

*كان الدنيا بس انت* 

*وكلام الحب بس طاريك*

----------


## عاشق الحسین(ع)

الصدیقان الصادقان مثل الشفتین قد یفترقا بکلمه ولکنهما سرعان ما یعودان

----------


## دمعه حزن

*" صبـاح الضحـكهـ** "
اللـي تسعـد الدنيـا .. وتسعـدني //

صبـاح الحـب** يـا أغـلى ,,
صبـاح بـ عـالـمي كلـّهـ ..*

----------


## عاشق الحسین(ع)

ایها القائم عجل
یا نشید المنشدین
کی نراک یا سراجا
فی سناک نهتدی
(مبروک)

----------


## دمعه حزن

*بالعود والبخور* 
*برشات العطور*
*بأسمى آيات السرور*
*نبارك لكم مولد صاحب العصر والزمان الامام المنتظر (عجل)*

----------


## عاشق وعد صادق

مشكورة؛؛ دمعـــة حزن؛؛ على المشاركة .
انا اخر مسجل وصل على موبايلي هو :

ناصفة مسج 

على النبي صلاوة 

لمولد المهدي 

بيت مكي والنبي 

يوديكم كل عام

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وش لـ المشاعر .. غير ترديد حيّاك** ..!
وش للمحبّه** .. غير ضحكة ثمانك 
يا ليتي ابقى لآخر العمر ويّاك
تاخذ دفا قلبي ..وانا آخذ حنانك ..!
*

----------


## 3asoola

تاهت بي الخطوة..
وعذبني الشوق..
وعلى صدى ذكراك
قلبي ينادي..
مشتاق لك موت

----------


## زهورالريف

بشتكياك دامك اعزالاصحاب
                                                 شكوى جريح يبتسم في ونينه
                                                جرح احسبه طاب واثريه ماطاب
                                                خلادموع العين تنزف حزينه
                                              جرح مع القلب حاضر لوغاب
                                            خلاهمومي بقلبي سجينه
ماهي جروح الحب وآلام الأحباب
فرقاالخوي اللي غلاـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــته ثمينه

----------


## دمعه حزن

*خلني حولك تحت ظل الحنان
أقضي أيام بقت لي فالسنين
كان لي في داخل إحساسك مكان
حطني أرجوك في روض الحنين
تحت ظله أشعر إني في أمان
واللياي في نظر عيني تزين*

----------


## Taka

حصري وجديد على مبايلك


باقي على الفطر


( 13 )يوم
و( 326 ) ساعه
و ( 26056 ) دقيقه
و ( 298086 ) ثانيه

حبيت اكون اول واحد يقولك

كل عام وانته بخير

----------


## Taka

" تتغلا "
تظن نفسك غالي !!
مسكين ماتدري !!
( انك منبع " الغلا " كله )

----------


## Taka

ها وينكم ياجماعه ماحد دز لكم مسج ...


ممكن تبتسم


PLEASE


فديت هالبسمه

يالله عاد هات مسج مو بلاش ضحكناك

----------


## Sweet Magic

إذا كـان الـوفا غلطـهـ ؛؛
وقلـبي هـو سبـب بلـواي ؟!
أبشـرك × ماتغـيّر × لـو يطيـح الحـب مـن عيـني 
وربـي ما نسيتـك يا ][ غـلاي .. و .. دنيـتي .. و .. منـاي ][ 
و ربـي ؛ ما أبيـك ؛ ألا ؛ بعـد ؛ هـ / الحـب ؛ تغليـني !

----------


## hala salah

بصراحه غريبه، انا اخر مسج وصلت لى هى:
(انا زعلانه منك جدا.كده مفيش كل سنه وانتى طيبه؟نسيتى عيد ميلادى شكرا اوى)
طبعا بتقولوا انى نادله صح؟
هاله صلاح

----------


## Taka

*انزل تحت كاتبلك مفاجأه* 
























































*مفاجأه*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اليـا بـديتك " بـ / الألـف " يـزعل " البـاء "
كـل الحـروف : تقـول : فيـني إبتديهـا
: قلـت : ابتـدي " بـ / الحـاء " و اوسـط " الحـاء "
بـين " الألـف " و " البـاء " كـاف " تليهـا
الـف ؛ و حـاء ؛ و بـاء ؛ لـو ؛ زدتهـا ؛ بـ / كـاء 
كلمـهـ ’ أ .. ح .. ب .. ك ، يا حيـاتي شكليهـا

----------


## فرح

أنـتـــــــ  غــــــــالـــيـــ
اي "قليلهـــ "
ولاتساوي هــالسكوتــ
ليـتني اقــــدر ابيــــن لكـــ قبل وقتي
يفوت
انت اصدق حب 
لالا..
انتـــــ اجمل حب 
لالا..
انتـــ نبضكـــ وسط قلبي 
لووقفـــ ؟!
ممكن ..
أمـــــــــوتــــ !

----------


## Sweet Magic

أنا من عرفتـــكـ .. صرت أشوف إن السعادة
تقتـرب مني 
ومن عرفتــكـ .. صرت أشـوف إن النكــــادة
تبتعـد عني
صارت الدنيـــا .. أمل
وحلم دنيـــاي .. إكتمل

----------


## دمعه حزن

*الا يـ الله تسـاعدني** وبـ أسرع وقـت يارحمـن ،،
على همومٍ تغشتني ولا أدري كيف أعديهـا ..!
تبلتني وهدّتني وانا عـن كتمهـا عجـزان ،،
وأشـوف أني بـ تالي القوت عن نفسي مبديهـا ..
تعبت أجبر خفوقٍ ذاب واجهدته على الكتمان ،،
وأعوّد لا تعب قلبي علـى نفسـي واهديهـا ..!*

----------


## Taka

*في زمان محد*
*"يشيل همك"*
*لا اخوك*
*لارفقك*
*لاصديقك*
*ماتهم اللي يهمك!*
*في زمان لوبغيت تعيش صح*
*"صل فرضك"*
*وارضي ربك*
*وحب اللي يحبك*
*خلك قنوع*
*صبور*
*حريص*
*لاتسأل الا عن من سأل عنك*
*"وهذي نصيحه من واحد يحبك"*

----------


## hope

*ملوك العواطف ثلاثة*
*عقل يفكر فيك*
*ورح تغليك*
*وقلب عايش على طاريك*

----------


## Taka

كذا كذا
مو حلو
لا رسايل 
ترسلو
ولا سؤال 
تسألو
كذا علينا
تبخلو
طيب رنه
وسكرو ..!

----------


## Sweet Magic

يا ’ سيّـد البعـد ، طـال البعـد وأتعبـني 
واستـنزف الشـوق صـبر العـين و " أبكـاني "
إلـى مـتى فـي () كفـوف () اليـأس تزرعـني ؟!
غصـنٍ × ذبحـهـ × الجفـاف وطـاح متفـاني !!

----------


## كميل الفضلي

السلام عليكم


درعي تظل للدوم وانت ارقى عنوان 

تدريني اخاوي اصكور ما خاوي غربان

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*

*يمك تريد الروح بلكي الله ترتاح*

*بس وسفه علنقال ما ينقل ارواح*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*

*فرشت قلبي بالزهور وفتحته دون حذر*

*ادخله واصعد عرشه فعرش قلبي ينتظر*

----------


## Sweet Magic

إنت السبب في موقفي.. خليتني أقسا معك 
قسيتني من قسوتــك ..علمتني معنى الجفا 
حفظتني درس الهجـــر .. خليتني ما اسمــعك
ومن كثر ما حطمتني .. نسيتني معنى الوفا

----------


## كميل الفضلي

,,,دوس علورد خلي الورد ينداس            بس عطر الورد ما تكدر ادوسه،،،
,,,يصح واحد حرام علوجه ينباس              واحد علرجل يستاهل اتبوسه،،،

----------


## Sweet Magic

فيني تَعَبْ / فيني أَلَمْ / فيني أضْدادْ
............ . تَرْسِم ملامِح بـ الشِقا مُستبِّدّهـ !!
تَرْأف بي أوقاتً .. وأوقات تِـــزدادْ
............ . لَحَدّ ما اكرهـ كل شيً أودّهـ !!
أحيان بُعدك / أشْعُر إنّه لي اعياد
............ . واحيان مِن فَقْدِك / أضُمّ المخدّهـ !!

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*يهل وجهك حلوا ومخطوط بسماك*
*تره اغيابك يغيب الروح بسماك*
*لون ان اموت وعلكبر اسماك*
*...اشوفه ايضوي ابكبري اليه...*

----------


## Taka

أمسح وأربح

********
ألف مبروك !
لقد فزت بطفل صومالي واذا لم تأخذه خلال يومين 
فسوف نرسل لك العائله كلها.

----------


## دمعه حزن

*كنت أقول لقلبي لا بغيت تصير طيب .. 
صير طيب ..
صير ساكن وكل ماحولكـ عواصف 
ولو خطا غيركـ عليكـ ابتسم له
وانت عنه قول ][ آسف !! ][
لــكـــــن ..!
إعرف ان حقكـ راح يروح 
وكل ساعاتكـ جروووح
( وبأحسن الأحوال ) بتبقى في نظر غيركـ غريب !*

----------


## alzahrani33

احم احم
فعلاً انا اخطي بس ضوّي ماتشب الا احطبي,,اطمح ولولا الليل.. محدن شايف فايدة الضيا

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*عله روحي الهظم والهم تراكم*

*وما ادري شوكت عيني تراكم*

*مساكنكم وسط كلبي تراكم*

*...بهيده وياي هم اني خطيه...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

روحي يارساله لصاحب الجوال وبوسيه..
ولو كان نايم ارجوك لاتزعجيه..
وإن مل صبرك من الأنتظار صحيه..
وعن لهفتي في غيابه خبريه..
وقولي له صاحب الرساله يحبك ويموت فيك..
وإن ماجاوبك خليه يفكر لاتحرجيه..

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*   .......رمش ولو ترميش واذكرنه فد يوم........*
 
*               .......يامن حرمت العين من لذة النوم..........*

----------


## Sweet Magic

م*ن امس وقلبي خفقته ماهي بخير 
من يوم غابت عن سمايا بروقـــك 
يومين وهمومي بقلبي طوابيــــر 
وانت الوله ما يبلل عروقــــــــــك
كانه بخــــــــــــــــل ؟؟؟
حول علي الفواتير !!!!
وكانه ثقـــــــــــــل ؟؟؟
الله يلين خفوقك !!!!
*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*يا سؤالهـ . . جاوبهـ من هو بقى لهـ 
يحضن ظلالهـ مثل " عين وهدب "..؟!
وعن سؤالهـ . . يسألهـ حتى سؤالهـ
كيف ينسى اللي يحب .. اللي يحب ..؟!

*

----------


## Taka

*                             * 
                             *
           *                          *  
               *                * 
                      * 
        *                                * 
                        * 
*                                * 
                * 
          *                              * 
                            * 
*          *                              * 
        *    *                     * 

-._.- ( وينك) -._.-

                 * 
* 

تعبت ادور عليك بين النجوم ؟؟؟              آآآسف نسيت انك *..قمر..*

----------


## حكاية حب

ههه عاد إني آخر مسج 
الرجااء الأتصاال بي خدمة كلمني من مباايلي 
v
V
v
V
v
V
خووش مسج

----------


## Taka

][ حكمة اليوم ][
.: كل مازاد همك اكفخ اللي يمك :.

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*** عساكم من عواده ***
*نهنئكم بقدوم عيد الاضحى المبــارك*
*وكل عام وانتم بألف خير*
*عيدكم مبارك*

----------


## حكاية حب

المسج الاخير الاخير كلش 
ههه 
هوو
فية صورة شبح او عفريت 
المهم الرسااله
شوف هذا أصغر عفريت عندي 
يخوف صح ؟! 
لو بطلت تحبني 
بااحدة عليك ..

----------


## Taka

امسح رقمي ..
وانسى اسمي ..
لا تكلمني ..
اذا لقيت احد يحبك اكثر مني ..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

قيد مدين من حسابك بمبلغ 1850 ريال 

رصيد الحالي 0.25 

طلعت الفضايح سامبا راسل ليي

----------


## snowball

*اني اشتاق اليكم شوق الحمام الى الورد*

----------


## حكاية حب

صوت السماء يعتلي 
قد توج الله علي
فهنؤا أنفسكم بأنه لكم
ولي

----------


## Sweet Magic

*أغلى حياتي من ثواني بها
ألقـــاك..!
لولاك ما تسوى حياتي
قدرهــا..!
ودنيا خلت من صافي الود
ويــــاك..!
يا عل تكسف شمسها مع
قـــمرها..!*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يذوب القلب** في عشقك و يسري الشعر في دربك
يلاحق خطوة اشواقك وينثر/* *عطر ألحاني
أنا احبّك ولو تجفا و يفنى العمر في {** حبّك
وطيفك ما ترك بالي وزوله ساكن / اجفاني*

----------


## فرح

أمنتك الله لا يطول غيابك
وش تنفع الدنيا بليا وجودك
يمكن غيابي ما يسبب عذابك
لكن عذابي يا عذابي صدودك
حاسب ضميرك لا تعجل عتابك
وين الأماني وين باقي وعودك
غالي وتبقى غالي في غيابك
لكن يزيدك من غلاتك وجودك

----------


## دمعه حزن

*soosah2*
*عذراً ولكني سوف اقوم بمسح المشاركات* 
*لانها مو بالمكان المناسب*
*لازم تقومي بفتح موضوع جديد وتحطي المسجات*
*العذ والسموحه منك*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*يشيمشين الشلشه شبحشبك شحشب شمشالشه شحدشود 
( إلغي حرف ش تعرف السر )*

----------


## ليالي

اشتقتلك حيل ياغالي
عسى الليالي يجيبنك
واستر بك يابعد حالي
حيث ان ظني على ظنك

----------


## كروز

عظم الله اجوركم بمصاب اباعبد الله الحسين

----------


## الملاك

: أموت انا في حبهم.. أرخص انا عيوني لهم.. ناس اسكنوا قلبي انا ... وانا سكنت بقلبهم.. هم علموا قلبي الغرام.. والشوق كله والهيام.. هم بس من كل الأنام.. ما طيق لحظه بعدهم... غالين لو مهما يكون.... مهما العواذل يعذلون.. اهواهم الى حد الجنون.. والقى السعاده قربهم الى حبيبتي ---------



وبحط لكم بعد واحد غيره 


والله أحلفلك بديني
إن مالي غيرك إنته
وإنك إنت نورعيني وأحلى
حب أناعشته

----------


## الملاك

عليك قلبي من عنا
الشوق مقتول ساعة بلا
صوتك تزيد
انشغالي






من
عرفتك
وإنت
يتزايد
غلاك
وصار نبضي بالمشاعر
يحتويك






إنته آمر وقلي
وش مناك
ومن عيوني وغصب
عن عيوني يجيك






لا تحسب اني أكابر
في رضاك لا وربك
كل ما فيني
يبيييك






والله أحلفلك بديني
إن مالي غيرك إنته
وإنك إنت نورعيني وأحلى
حب أناعشته






والله يابلسم جروحي
انت حلمي اللي بنيته
وانت لي روحي وأحلى
وأغلىماهويته






والله ياعمري أحبك 
قلتها من كل خاطر
ذايب في بحر حبك صادق
في كل المشاعر






كل أحزاني بقربك
لي تطيب يابعد
روحي وياخلي
الحنون






من ملكت القلب وانت
لي قريب شخص
أحبه وأعشقه حد
الجنون






لوهي بكيفي من على
الارض ماتسير
حطيت لك كفي عن
الارض حامل





في كل قصة حب أحلام
حزينه وللغدر أوطان
وللوفا مدينه وللأسف
هذه الحقيقه






هذا المسج يمكن ارساله على دفعتين:

1/مايصير آنساك...لا...لا...مايصير
وفي قلب لك معزه وآحترام
قبلك الدنيا مثل حلم صغير
وبعدك الدنيا<<غرام في غرام>>

2/آنت مثل النور في عين الضرير
لالمحتك مابقى حولي ظلام
فيك عمري فيك روحي والمصير
فيك كل آيام عمري والسلام
__

وهذا المسج للمغازلجيه:

<<عيونك الحلوين>>

نسوني أسمي مين؟

نسوني رايح وين؟

نسوني جاي منين؟
__

وهذا المسج للعتاب:

آنا عشقتك

بقلب فكر يخاطر


ويومه تعذب معك


عن سكتك حول
__

أحبك حب لو يكتبه الشاعر
قلمه يجف
ولو اوصفه انا 
عقلي يخف 



^*^*^*^*^*^* 



الورد و إنت بعيد ماله لون
وإنت قريب
يصير أجمل ما في الكون 



^*^*^*^*^*^* 



حبيبي أفقد نوري لأجلك
وأفقد سمعي فداك
بس قلبي أخاف
إن فقدته أفقد حبك معاه 



^*^*^*^*^*^* 



أرفع سماعة التليفون و أعد للعشرة 
أتصل ما أتصل و أحس برعشة
ويوم أسمع الصوت تهزني النبرة
و أحس صوتي انحبس بالحنجرة 



^*^*^*^*^*^* 


(( ودي ولكن كيف تحقيق ودي ؟؟ عيا زماني لا يجيني على الكيف ,,,, 
وفصلت من خام الشقا ثوب قدي !! وكسيت نفسي بالمنايا والتحاسيف ,,,
ياما تمنيت الدقايق تهدي !!!وياما تمنيت الشتاء ينقلب صيف ,,,


..


عادي معك ابقى وعادي اخليك ,,, مثلك مثل غيرك مجرد صداقه 
مستغرب ايش حضرت معاليك ؟؟؟ هذا اسلوبي لا نهيت العلاقه 





صد ياقلب الجفا لا صد وضاح الثنيه ,,, منت يالخفاق عبدً له ولا انتب اصغر عياله 


.....


اقولها عقب الجفا ما تحيرت ,,,, مع السلامه حب الانذال عفته 



.


ان قلت احبك قالها قبلي الناس ,, ودي بقول يعجز الناس كايد 
ودي اقول امثال عن صدق الاحساس ,, ويبقى كلامي عبر الاجيال فايد 
حبي وحبك ما عرف حد وقياس ,,, نعمه من المولى كريم الجوايد 



مـــن جــــنـــوب الـــقــلـــب , لــــحــدود الـــشـــمـــال ~.~ ســـاكـــنً وســـطــه ولا حـــولــــك أحــــــد .

هلا بللي على بالي..هلا بللي أحبه موت هلا بلي كتب لي حرف وأخفى عني أحلى صوت.

حبايب ذكرهم ما غاب.سعادة قلبي ذكراهم.حسايف يا زمن غلاب.ندور كيف نلقاهم.

خطا لك انك تصدقي إني ممكن أنساك!!………..أنا لا من نسيت الحمد قلي وش اصلي به؟؟

أنا لا من دعيت ربي يجيبك..زدتني بعاد………رح الله لا يردك….يمكن الدعوات مقلوبة.

قلبي من بعدك ينزف دم من الشرايين ليش تتركني وعلى قلبي تدوس 

حبيتك حب ما حبيته أنسان ثاني بعد هذا كله تقولي روح حبيبي وأنساني؟؟

سؤال مطروح من واحد طموح: هل لي مكان بقلبك ولا أروووووووووووووح؟؟ 

حقطعك حته حته ووزعك على عيال الحته وأقول لهم داه يلي خذ قلبي ومخلاش منو حته 

الله يرد خطاك لدروب خلانك.. العيون ما تنساك لو طال هجرانك 

لا فشفشة لا فرفشة لا من مسج تطرشه وش جاك قلي يا الحبيبي؟؟ كيف الحبيب تطنشه..!!! 

ولا كلمه، ولا ألو، ولا رسالة من الحلو، يا ربي من زعلوه، وعلينا غيروه!! 

لا تعودني وتروح ما بقى في الروح روح أنا محتاجك دوم.. أنا مو ناقص جروح

هنا شركة الحب.. سنقوم بفصل حرارة إحساسك لعدم تسديدك فاتورة قيمتها 1000 بوسه 

لله يا محسنين.. رسالة قصيره تمنع بلاوي كثيره... زكي جوالك يبارك لك في فواتيرك
عليك قلبي من عنا
الشوق مقتول ساعة بلا
صوتك تزيد
انشغالي






من
عرفتك
وإنت
يتزايد
غلاك
وصار نبضي بالمشاعر
يحتويك






إنته آمر وقلي
وش مناك
ومن عيوني وغصب
عن عيوني يجيك






لا تحسب اني أكابر
في رضاك لا وربك
كل ما فيني
يبيييك






والله أحلفلك بديني
إن مالي غيرك إنته
وإنك إنت نورعيني وأحلى
حب أناعشته






والله يابلسم جروحي
انت حلمي اللي بنيته
وانت لي روحي وأحلى
وأغلىماهويته






والله ياعمري أحبك 
قلتها من كل خاطر
ذايب في بحر حبك صادق
في كل المشاعر






كل أحزاني بقربك
لي تطيب يابعد
روحي وياخلي
الحنون






من ملكت القلب وانت
لي قريب شخص
أحبه وأعشقه حد
الجنون






لوهي بكيفي من على
الارض ماتسير
حطيت لك كفي عن
الارض حامل





في كل قصة حب أحلام
حزينه وللغدر أوطان
وللوفا مدينه وللأسف
هذه الحقيقه






هذا المسج يمكن ارساله على دفعتين:

1/مايصير آنساك...لا...لا...مايصير
وفي قلب لك معزه وآحترام
قبلك الدنيا مثل حلم صغير
وبعدك الدنيا<<غرام في غرام>>

2/آنت مثل النور في عين الضرير
لالمحتك مابقى حولي ظلام
فيك عمري فيك روحي والمصير
فيك كل آيام عمري والسلام
__

وهذا المسج للمغازلجيه:

<<عيونك الحلوين>>

نسوني أسمي مين؟

نسوني رايح وين؟

نسوني جاي منين؟
__

وهذا المسج للعتاب:

آنا عشقتك

بقلب فكر يخاطر


ويومه تعذب معك


عن سكتك حول
__

أحبك حب لو يكتبه الشاعر
قلمه يجف
ولو اوصفه انا 
عقلي يخف 



^*^*^*^*^*^* 



الورد و إنت بعيد ماله لون
وإنت قريب
يصير أجمل ما في الكون 



^*^*^*^*^*^* 



حبيبي أفقد نوري لأجلك
وأفقد سمعي فداك
بس قلبي أخاف
إن فقدته أفقد حبك معاه 



^*^*^*^*^*^* 



أرفع سماعة التليفون و أعد للعشرة 
أتصل ما أتصل و أحس برعشة
ويوم أسمع الصوت تهزني النبرة
و أحس صوتي انحبس بالحنجرة 



^*^*^*^*^*^* 


(( ودي ولكن كيف تحقيق ودي ؟؟ عيا زماني لا يجيني على الكيف ,,,, 
وفصلت من خام الشقا ثوب قدي !! وكسيت نفسي بالمنايا والتحاسيف ,,,
ياما تمنيت الدقايق تهدي !!!وياما تمنيت الشتاء ينقلب صيف ,,,


..


عادي معك ابقى وعادي اخليك ,,, مثلك مثل غيرك مجرد صداقه 
مستغرب ايش حضرت معاليك ؟؟؟ هذا اسلوبي لا نهيت العلاقه 





صد ياقلب الجفا لا صد وضاح الثنيه ,,, منت يالخفاق عبدً له ولا انتب اصغر عياله 


.....


اقولها عقب الجفا ما تحيرت ,,,, مع السلامه حب الانذال عفته 



.


ان قلت احبك قالها قبلي الناس ,, ودي بقول يعجز الناس كايد 
ودي اقول امثال عن صدق الاحساس ,, ويبقى كلامي عبر الاجيال فايد 
حبي وحبك ما عرف حد وقياس ,,, نعمه من المولى كريم الجوايد 



مـــن جــــنـــوب الـــقــلـــب , لــــحــدود الـــشـــمـــال ~.~ ســـاكـــنً وســـطــه ولا حـــولــــك أحــــــد .

هلا بللي على بالي..هلا بللي أحبه موت هلا بلي كتب لي حرف وأخفى عني أحلى صوت.

حبايب ذكرهم ما غاب.سعادة قلبي ذكراهم.حسايف يا زمن غلاب.ندور كيف نلقاهم.

خطا لك انك تصدقي إني ممكن أنساك!!………..أنا لا من نسيت الحمد قلي وش اصلي به؟؟

أنا لا من دعيت ربي يجيبك..زدتني بعاد………رح الله لا يردك….يمكن الدعوات مقلوبة.

قلبي من بعدك ينزف دم من الشرايين ليش تتركني وعلى قلبي تدوس 

حبيتك حب ما حبيته أنسان ثاني بعد هذا كله تقولي روح حبيبي وأنساني؟؟

سؤال مطروح من واحد طموح: هل لي مكان بقلبك ولا أروووووووووووووح؟؟ 

حقطعك حته حته ووزعك على عيال الحته وأقول لهم داه يلي خذ قلبي ومخلاش منو حته 

الله يرد خطاك لدروب خلانك.. العيون ما تنساك لو طال هجرانك 

لا فشفشة لا فرفشة لا من مسج تطرشه وش جاك قلي يا الحبيبي؟؟ كيف الحبيب تطنشه..!!! 

ولا كلمه، ولا ألو، ولا رسالة من الحلو، يا ربي من زعلوه، وعلينا غيروه!! 

لا تعودني وتروح ما بقى في الروح روح أنا محتاجك دوم.. أنا مو ناقص جروح

هنا شركة الحب.. سنقوم بفصل حرارة إحساسك لعدم تسديدك فاتورة قيمتها 1000 بوسه 

لله يا محسنين.. رسالة قصيره تمنع بلاوي كثيره... زكي جوالك يبارك لك في فواتيرك

اتمنى تعجبكم 

هدي عجبوني من احد المنتديات وحطيتهم لكم يالغلاااااا

تحياتي الملاك

----------


## صمت السنين

لو
كان
الناس
يتمنون
قربك
أنا غير
الناس
أتمنى
أكون جزء من (قلبك)

----------


## أُخرىْ

*:. محبتك بالرووح فوق المحبين:.*
*ماعاشها مخلوق ولا سمعها*
*.: مساحة خضر اتفوق البساتين:.*
*بأقصى رياض القلب ربـك زرعها*
*.: محد يرد الحب عن قلب غالين:.*
*وإن حبت الارواح محد منعهـا*

----------


## الملكــــه

يلغايب عن النظر
تراك بخافي موجود
غلاك بقلبي بحر
حتى لو القاء محمدود
___________
تغيب الشمس والناس تنام 
يغيب القمر ويزيد الظلام
لكن تغيب انت
هذا حرام
________________________

----------


## أُخرىْ

*عزيزي العميل لقد صدرت فاتورة هذا الشهر وهي بقيمة.. صفر من الرسائل*
*وصفر من الاتصالات..*
*مدامك مابتتصل على الحلوين ولا بترسل للغالين..*
*مطلع لك شريحه ليـــــــش؟؟؟*

----------


## حكاية حب

عشقت الحب من اسمك
وشفت الكون بعيونك
ترى دمي جرى بدمك
ومالي روووح من دونك
وبكل اخلااص حبيتك
.. أميرة الروح ..
سميتك
لو أهدي لك نظر عيني 
ابد ماأظن وفيتك

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

الله يحــــــــــــرمك ثلاثه:
ضيقتك , همك . واللي ماعرف قدرك

والله يخــــــــــــــــلي لك ثلاث:
نفسك . أهلك . وأنا بعد أذنك ..

----------


## حكاية حب

للعالم جاء [ مُحمد ]
يوماً في احلى مشهد ..
قد جعل الدُنيا ربيعاً ()
والطير الشادي غرد ^

----------


## Sweet Magic

كيفي أحبك وانت روحي ودنياي
يعني كذا آحبك على كيف كيفي 

ترسل ماترسل شي راجع لمبداي 
لاتكثر ... عنادي ويزعجك طيفي

وإن ماعجبك الراي << لاتطلب الراي 
تبقى رغم كثرت عنادك وليفي

دردش معي جيتك بقلبي من أقصاي
الله عطاك أحساس قلب نظيفي

----------


## بنت البلوش

يقولونـ انـ الورود ارقى مافيـ الكونـ 
وانا اقولـ لولاهـ وجودكـ ماكانـ للورد لونـ

----------


## حكاية حب

الرساله وهي 
الآن من موبايلي ,
رسالة الوسائط 
مقابل 10 هللات فقط 
كل يوم من 8 صباحاً إلى 1 ظهراً 
ماعدا الخميس والجمعه
 ولغاية 30 أبريل 
ههههه 
من موباايلي

----------


## شوق المحبة

في غيابه بكيت بصمت..
تألمت...وحزنت بصمت..
ولجل بسمه من شفاته
كتبت القصيد فيه وبس..
ولجل ماتبكي عيونه
تحديت الزمان بهمس..
أنا.....لجله....
أموت اليوم.،
واعيش
بذكريات الأمس..
ترى إحساسي هو إحساسه..
وروحي تعيش بانفاسه..
إلامن شفته متضايق
أبكي الكون جن وانس..
أعيش جرحه والآمه..
أحبه بكل أحلامه..
أبي ساعه ثواني من ايامه..
أبي أسمع آخر أخباره
أبي أعرف كيف صحته
حياته روحاته وجياته..
على شانه..
أفضي أوقاتي واحيا به..
تذوب الروح وتشقا به
على شانه..
أقوله آآآمر تدلل..
ويآمر لين يتملل..
يبي قلبي..
أقوله...جااااك
يبي روحي..
أقوله...فداااك
يبي ذاتي واحساسي..
عطيته كل شي بصمت..
تشد الرعشه يديني
إلامن شفته قدامي
أحس إني ملكت الكون..
أسكت كل هالعالم..
واخليه هو يحكي وبس..
أبيه لقلبي يتحنن
فداه الروح بعدعمري
أثبت صورته بعيني..
لجل أحلم به بليلي.. 
عطيته أغلى ماعندي
ومافيه أغلى من قلبي!!

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*أنا الذي " لو هزني " الكون مانساك "*
*لو أرغمني الزمن بالجفا (ماجفيتك)..*
*" ماينساك " قلب بالشوق اغلاك ..*
*و"لو تطلب عيونه يقولك عطيتك "..*
*أنا تحت امرك لو يكثر خطاك ..*
*كلي فدا روحك " وبروحي فديتك "..*

----------


## الرعب الصامت

*العمر " 1 "*
*والقلب " 1"*
*والقمر " 1 "*
*والموت " 1 "*
*والرب " 1 "*

*واللي يقرا الرساله*
*اعز " 1 "*

----------


## حكاية حب

ههه رساالتي غير شكل 
وهي
هااي . اسمي .  ابيك
ترسلي ليي جدول 
بس حق بكره لأن 
غيروه
ههههاا خووش رسااله موو

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*حتى احنا اليوم غيرو جدولنا ههههههه*

*الرساله /*

*لو تامر على عيني فداك العين*
*وراعيها*
*ياأحلى من يراسلني*
*في هالدنيا ومافيها*

----------


## ليالي

مدري ادين الوقت والا ادينك
ودي اشتكي له مدري اشكيه بعتاب
ودي اطيح من التعب في يدينك
اصبحت اشوف الناس من حولي اغراب

----------


## الرعب الصامت

*ماشالله أختي المشاكسه 24 الربع يدزولها مسجات* 
*شعليـــــج .. وأنا بعد شراتج * 

*قالوا شو تحب فيه ؟؟*
*قلت يالطيف*
*قلبه نظيف*
*دمه خفيف*
*واللي يكرهه والله سخيف !!*
*قالوا شكلك تحبه حيل*
*قلت اموووت واحيا عشانه*

*قالوا ياترى يحبك !!؟؟*
*قلت شوفو رده الحين*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*ايوه 24 ساعه هههه* 
*الرساله /*
*إللي خلقنا ماينسانا*
*((بس هذي الرساله ))*
*اكثر رسايلي سوالف*

----------


## Taka

*فيوزات قلبي محروقه أشواقي صارت مسلوقه 
يامين يوصلني لعندك لو بحمارة مسروقة*

----------


## Dr.LOLO

*لو كل من حب لقى مثلك إنسان* 
*كان مابقى بقلوب البشر أحزاااااااان*

----------


## ضياء الصغير

إدا بتجي خلي علاوي يجي وياك لأن سيارته يقول متعطلة

----------


## Taka

*قال احد الحكماء في الجاهليه : مارأيت ابخل من ثلاثه*
*شخص يلبس القديم ولديه الجديد*
*وشخص يمنع نفسه عن الطعام ولديه منه المزيد .. وسكت*
*فقيل له من الثالث ؟؟ فدمعت عيناه وطأطأ رأسه وقال :*
*شخص لايرسل لصاحبه مسج ولديه رصيد .. ثم أجهش بالبكاء*
*حتى بكى كل الحاضرون معه في الكوفي شوب*

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

إذا ضاقت عليك الأرض تدلع بس وعلمني
وربي لأقلب الدنيا على شانك وأعدلها 
وأن ماجات على مزاجك بس كلمني
وشوف شلون أعفسها لك وأبدلها
وأن رضيت عليها روق وبعدين فهمني
والله لأشيلك أنت ودنيتك بعيني وأسدلها
وأن "حبيتها" كمان علمني !!
لأني وقتها بغار منها وببهدلها..

----------


## hope

*أبي أحكي لك عن الدنيا .. وكيف أنك تحليها*
*وكيف طيبتك وأخلاقك مثل الجنه تخليهـا*

----------


## Taka

*تظن البعد ينسيني*
*هواك*
*لوتطول آهي وهمي*
*يزيد*
*لاتظن انه ياخذ من غلاك قلبي يخلصلك غيرك* 
*مايرد*
*يذكرك مشتاق ولامره* 
*نسالك*
*احسك حدي لو أنت*
*بعيد*

----------


## همس الصمت

*ودي اعرف ليه أودك ؟*
*ليه من الغاليين اعدك ؟*
*ليه احاول كل مرة ..*
*ألفت إحساسك وأشدك ..*
*ولو بغيت أقسى واجافي ..*
*عيا قلبي لايهدك ..*
*ودي اعرف بس ..*
*وش سر إهتمامي ..*
*حتى لامريت جنبك ..*
*روحي ترسل لك ..*
*ســــــــــلامي ...*

----------


## فرح

بودعكم انا اليوم وداع بشوق نلقاكم..

ولاتجوني بعتب أو لوم انا مااخترت فرقاكم..

انا برضى بهالمقسوم ولكن والله منساكم..

بودعكم وانا ملزوم فمان الله يرعاكم

----------


## Taka

*عسى حالك طيب ياللي عن شوفتك محروم
**أشهد
غلاك في صدري لوطال العمر بيدوم*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

(اسمي ) واللي يرحم والديك امك وابوك ردي ردي ردي 
هذي الرساله  :wink: بس لعانه مارديت فوق 22 اتصال ههههههه

----------


## Rose of Karbala

Yaretni 3a9for o takteklek 3alballor o sa7iki mn nomek o 2ellek bonjour

----------


## Taka

*شبهتك بالشمش لقيتك ادفئ 

شبهتك بالقمر لقيتك احلى 

شبهتك بروحي لقيتك اغلى*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ياعيني على الزعلانين 
اقول ترى كنت نايمه وضايق بالي بعد
فلذلك لاتزعلي .. اسفه ..
امممممووواااه <<< لاتصدقي
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Taka

*شوش*
*مرشوش*
*سن*
*دسن*
*حاس*
*ولاس*
*حور*
*محصور*

*مستانس ؟؟*
*مثل الخبل اي شي تقراه ؟؟*
*...*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## عنيده

*اخر مسج كان :* 


*جتني رساله غاليه تشبه النور !*
* احبها من حب (شخص ) كتبها !*
* من يمنعه لو يسكن العين ويجوز !* 
*من يمنعه لو كان يتلف عصبها ؟* 
*تفداه عيني بس القيه مسرور !* 
*والثانيه تحت الطلب لو طلبها ..!* 
*ويا ارضنا احفظيه ترى هذا غالي ونموت فيه ..!*

----------


## حكاية حب

*آخر رساله ههه تُحفه* 
*وهي* 
*لو سمحتي ..... لا تقولي لي شي انتي مش متأكده منو طيب*
*ههههاا رساله قهرتني*

----------


## ليالي

الحياة صفحات

وانت اجمل واحلا
صفحه فيها

يمكن اخبيها..

بــس
مستحيل ارميها..

----------


## علي pt

*آخر مسج ..*

*شكراً على الرسالة $*
*آسف ماعندي رسالة لأن الجوال*
*جديد%*

----------


## ليالي

"ع"
"م"
"ر"
المسافة ماتغير
الاحساس
وانت بخيالي
كل لحظه وساعه

----------


## حكاية حب

*آخر رساله تااازه* 
*..... اسمي >> .. تونا راكبين الطائره .. وسلام ..*

----------


## عنيده

*توهم مطرشين لي مسج وهو : 



**
**انا مثل السكر وانت مثل الشاي ..* 



*صح انا ..* 



*بحليك ؟؟



**
* 


*بس انت مذوبني فيك ؟!!!*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أمممممم .. آخر مسج وصل لي ..
بمناسبة المولد ..
{ أبارك لكم ولادة يعسوب الدين 
وقائد الغر المحجلين ( الأمام علي )ع
وثبتنا الله على ولايته ..
والبرائة من أعدائه .

----------


## أُخرىْ

*الصراحه اخر مسج*
* من موبايلي*

*عملائنا الكرام تعتذر موبايلي عن الاضرار التي* 
*تسبب بها انقطاع شبكة الاتصال*
* لمدة 7ساعات عن بعض مناطق المملكه*
* نتيجة انقطاع مزدوج في شبكة الالياف*
* البصريه بواسطة مقاول احد الشركات* 
*إعتذارنا الشديد للجميع مشتركينا الاعزاء*

----------


## علي pt

ما أرسلو لي إعتذار ~
بس زهقوني يوم الأربعاء يوم تنقطع الشبكة ..
واللي يسمع يقولي وش لك بموبايلي ..

----------


## علي pt

توه واصلني قبل قليل ~

صباح الخير انا مانا زعلان

----------


## ليالي

أمـانه..
نضل علبال
نخاف..
بيوم تنسونا

وإذا مره وحشناكم
ألف مره وحشتونا

----------


## أُخرىْ

أحببناكم حد الارتواء
وسكنتم فينا مساكن الضياء
فلكم منا كل الحب والوفاء

----------


## ليالي

الليلة ابواب الجنان تفتحت

وحور العين تزينت

وزهور الحمراء تفتحت

وابواب جهنم تسكرت

بمولد الامام الحسين

متباريكين بالمولد

----------


## النظره البريئه

تم اضافة مبلغ 10 ريال على رصيدك
شكرا ع الطرح الرائع

----------


## حكاية حب

*في هالزمان ينولد إنسان ]*
*ويموت إنسان ...*
*ونقابل من هالبشر  أشكال والوان !_-*
*ناس ماودك بشوفتها وناس أحلى من الورد على الأغصان []*
*وكل يروح وتطويه صفحة النسيان*
*ومايبقى احد في قلوبنا غيرك* 
*ياأغلى وأعز إنسان !]*

----------


## أُخرىْ

*يــمكــ؟؟ـــــن * 
تفكر غيبتي عنك هــجران
"ويمكن" يـجي في بالك إنــي نـسيتك
"ويمكن" يمر ببالك أشــكال وألوان
وجروح وآهــات وتظن إني جفيتك!!
لـكن وعد منــي على طـول الازمان
لاأحفظ وفا قلبك لو مالقـيتك..

----------


## حكاية حب

*آخر شيء تاازه الصبااح ههه*
*المحتوووى :.*
*جنني اد مابدك  ..*
*كم .....  اسمي ..... عندي اني*

----------


## أُخرىْ

آخر رساله..البارحه راسلتنها لي صديقتي
(سلااام ..شخبارك إن شاء الله تمام
شخبارك مع شهر الله؟؟)

----------


## فرح

غـآب عن دنيتي بأمر الظروف
غـآب وشجون فكري تتبعه
كل ما حاولت أبكتب له حروف
أنسر سن القلم في موضعه
مدري اللي يمنعه نفس الكفوف
أو هي الأقدار يمكن تمنعه
ودي أرسله مع الغيمه حروف
واعتذر له إذا قصرت في يوم معه"

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جمعية تاروت الخيرية
 تهنئكم بعيد الفطر المبارك 
كل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## أُخرىْ

اخر رساله وصلت من معلمتي.. في الثانويه

إلى " الدافئه قلوبهم "
" العذبه كلماتهم" " الرائعه صفاتهم"
"من قلبي ابارك لكم عيد الفطر" وكل عام وانتي بخير

----------


## صمته جرحني

اخر مسج وصلني من صديقتي 

تدعوني لحضور زفاف اختها في قصر ........

ليلة السبت انتم ومن يعز عليكم ههههههههههه 

لاتنسون وتقولون ماعزمتنا هذاني قلت لكم .........

----------


## حكاية حب

*آخر شي تاازه قبل سااعه*
*ههه*
*حاولت أسابق الناس* 
*وأرسلك مع خيوط الشمش الماس* 
*وأقولك كل عام وانت بخير* 
*يامشعل الرقه والاحساس*

----------


## ورده محمديه

أخر مسج يوم العيد الصباح من صديقتي  
_عيدك مبارك يافرح قلبي وتباشيره...."_
_عمرك مديد وياعسى أفراحك كبيره...."_
_كل عام وانت أسعد الناس_

----------


## حكاية حب

*آخر مسج اليووم الساعه 12:28 ظهراً*
*وهووو هههه*
*[ ههه الهواء عليل وفي وجه مبتسم ]*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*ودعت بك عآم مضى..*
*وأقبلت بك عآم جديد..*
*يآللي حيآتي لك رضآ..*
*يالله عسى عآمك سعيد..*
*عقبآل المليون قلبو..*

*هدي من عند خويتي بمنآسبة عيد ميلآدي هع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

أدام الله لكم الأعياد دهورا والبسكم من تقواه نورا 
عيدكم مبارك

----------


## @فتى الناصره@

احبك حب جوعان يشوف الحطب شابوره
واحبك حب سكران ينادي العنز يانوره

----------


## حكاية حب

لو [][][] !! لغلا و الحب 
يوزن بميزان ماظن يوزن بالموازين حبي 
و أن كان فيه إنسان يموت بإنسان ؟
أنا جريح الحب من فضل ربي 
و إن كان غيري يرسم أشكال والوان 
,, [] أنا [] ,, رسمتك في شرايين 
,, قلبي ,,
>>> أقوول من عند من ! 
ولاا أقول بلااهاا 
ههههااآ

----------


## النظره البريئه

خذمة موجود
يسلمو ع الطرح الرائع

----------


## فرح

{ أمــــانه لا تجي منك مواقف تجرح ~ الاحساس ~
انا من لي غيرك اذا صار الزمن قاسي
و آمـــــانه
لا تجاملني اذا نفسك تبي فرقاي
~ آنآ مابي ~ يجي لي يوم اكون لـ عزتي جـارح }

----------


## أُخرىْ

أفضل العباده الصبر والصمت وإنتظار الفرج
"الامام علي (ع)..دعواتكم..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

أتذكرك فأعرف أن لدي كنز ليس
مع كل البشر
وأتذكر إبتسامتك فأعرف
أن للحزان نهايه
وأتذكر قلبك 
فأعرف أن في الدنيا واحة
بيضاء
تزخرفها أشجان الصدق
وتنيرها أقمار الوفاء
وأخيراً
الذكرى الجميلة تجعلني
لااااا أنســـــــــاك
.
.
.
أمنيـــ مجروحه ـــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## أُخرىْ

من البنك.. :)
عزيزي العميل , صلاحية بطاقة الأحوال المدنيه \ الاقامة الخاصه بكم قاربت على الانتهاء يرجى زيارة احد فروع البنك العربي لتحديث معلومات حسابكم تفادياً لتجميده .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الآن جميع اتصالاتك بين مدن المملكه مجانا مع باقة جود 
من الهاتف للأشتراك اتصل ب...
او زيارة البوابة الألكترونية .........
حياة اسهل ..stc

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

سلامتك من كل سوء
والله يمن عليك بالصحة 
والعافيه
.
.



أمنيــــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## عنيده

(...........) بكره القرووب كله ما راح يروح المدرسه ..  
اكيد تقولين ليش ؟؟ بس ما بقول .. >>> نذاله ..  
هههههه ما اقدر ع زعلج يا جميل ..  
بنروح الجامعه و بعدها بنروح بيت ( .......... ) معزومين كلنا ع الغذا ..  
لا تنسين تعالي بايوو..  

















من عند صديقتي كان .. 
امس كان ..  
يسلمووو ..

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

ياليت اقدر اكتب الي بقلبي من اشواق و ارسله للي
                       غلاهم ذبحني وانا حي ياليت مافي شي 
                     اسمه بعد و فراق نصيبي اعيش العملر مشتاق

----------


## حكاية حب

عزيزي العميل , سيتم تحديث فاتورتك الشهرية في 5 
نوفمبر 2008 وسيتم ابلاغك لاحقا بالقيمة 
الاجمالية لفاتورة
 شهر أكتوبر , شكرا 
لاستخدامك موبايلي 
من 
mobily

----------


## فرح

*أسألك بالله وش سويت فيني
وش سرهالشوق اللي يجيني
قلبي طول وقته معك
مايبيني
أسألك باللي عطاك
هالعيون
أسألك بالله يالقلب الحنون
كانك تعرف سرها الشوق
إنك تقول وش يكون!!
هوغرام
أوإحترام
أومرحلةحب
أوجنون...*

----------


## غربهـ

هلا فلانه
أخبارش ؟؟
اخبارش اهلش؟؟
خلصتي تجهيزاتش او بعدش؟
وقت ماتفضي غناتي جيبي لينا البطاقات..

من اعز صديقاتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هلا كيف الحال هذا رقمي الجديد وهو ...................
باي

----------


## حكاية حب

آخر شيء تاازه قبل 3 ساعات او سااعتين وهووو 
[ رمز حزين ]

----------


## عنيده

_من بنت خالتي .._ 


_............. بنروح نتغدى في السيف مع ربع .اختي ....... تعالي عشان ما تملل اووك بنمر عليج بايوو.._ 

_ما شاء الله عليها تسال و اجاوب ههههههههه .._ 

_تحياتي . ._

----------


## صمت الجروح

هآي وحشتيني  :in_love: 
بتروحي آلليله عرس آخو ............. (صديقتنآ)؟؟


 :huuh:

----------


## ام ازهراء1000

جعلك الله ممن نظر اليها في هذا اليوم وقضى حوائجها

----------


## حلم لطيف

هلا فلانة

اذا بتروحي معاي السوق بكرى ردي علي

----------


## شمعة الوادي

موضووووع نايس
اخر رسالة رسلتها اختي الان
اتقول
الله يعلم وش قد واحشتني وش اخبارك وعلومك يالدبة
طمنيني على صحتك

----------


## غرام أحباب

أخر رساله جاتني اليوم بمناسبه
"عيدالغدير"


هناك "أناس"كالجبال"الشامخه"
صحبتهم "شرف"ورفقتهم ضمان"
والتواصل معهم "حق"
ونسيانهم"محال"
والدعاء لهم"واجب"
نبارك لكم عيد الله الأكبر وجعله
الله" عيداًسعيداً"
{وكل عام وأنتم بخير}

----------


## سمراء

*وانآآ كمآن آخر مسج وصلني بمناسبة عيد الغدير :)*

*" قل للكآبة تنجلي ..*
*اليومـَ تنصيب الولي ..*
*واذآ أبتليت بكربةٍ فاصرخ ونآدي .. يآعلي ..*
*متبآركين بعيد الله الأكبر* 
*.. عيد الغدير الأغر ..*
*اللهم ثبتنا على ولاية أمير المؤمنين عليه السلآمـ ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_مكان القمر خليتك 
وملاك الخير سميتك
عزيز وغالي ناديتك
بعيد الغدير هنيتك
_

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الهي ..
لقد مننت علي ووهبتني احبة أغلى من كنوزالدنيا وأرق من الزهر وأنقى من الماء العذب ..
ارى فيهم براءة الحب وسلامة القلب ..
اللهم ارض عنهم وأرضهم وأجعلهم ممن بلغتهم مبتغاهم وبارك لهم وأسعدهم وبلغهم ..
كل عــــــــام وأنتم بخـــــــــــــير

----------


## Sweet Magic

*تعال أدخل وشوف غلاك وشلون اناني ....
قاعد يقول للدم غصب عنك هذا مكاني .....*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

فضلآ أتصل بي أخر واحد طبعآ كل يوم ((الي يشوف عندي رصيد))

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*ارسلي الجدول ..*

*علينا اختبار  ؟؟*


*>> اغلب الرسايل سوالف*

----------


## Taka

*لآ تترك آللي غرآمه تمنآك*
*وآعرف مصير آللي حيآته عشآنك*
*خله يحس بلذة آلحب ويآك*
*لآتجرح آللي في خفوقه مكآنك*
*تفدآك روحي وحيآتي*
*ويفدآك*
*قلب { يحبك } مآبعد يوم خآنك*
*ولو قلت آنآ آحبك وآغليك وآهوآك*
*مآظن وفيت قدرك وشآنك !*

----------


## ياراا

*مدري القصايد فيك وش ممكن تكوون ...؟*

*صرت صفحة مآ لهآ يا الغلا طي* 

*وتسألني كــــــــيــــــــف انا اغليك ...؟*

*تدري أنت أن الحياهـ كلها فيــــك .*

----------


## غرام أحباب

صباح الورد..
صباح كل حاجه جميله},,

----------


## القمر الجميل

أطيب قلوب الخلق ساكن بجوفك
وشلون ما احبك وهذي سواياااااااك
وشلون ما اهديك
قلبي بكفوفك 
ياقلب قلبي وش حياتي بلياك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

خخخ فشله هع
آخر رساله جتني راسلنها اخووي 
{ إعلان هام }
تعلن وحده المياه بمركز صفوى للأهالي الكرام عن قطع المياه مساء هذا اليوم من الساعه 8 حتى الواحده من منتصف الليل ، وذلك لأعمال صيانه للشبكة ، نأمل من الجميع أخذ الاحتياطات الازمه لذلك.
ولكم تحياتنا وحده المياه بمركز صفوى :(

----------


## النظره البريئه

اخر رساله زوجة اخوي راسله هههه

كلمني , شكرا, .(موبايلي)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

آخر مسج من نهضه إحساس
ليتك ياالغالي لنا
جـــــــــار
يوم اجيك ويوم مثله تجيني
وليت المسافه بيننا
بس
جدار...
والباب بنص البيت بينك وبيني
لانك عزيز ولك مع العز مقدار
وتراك تساوي بالغلا نور عيني

----------


## @فتى الناصره@

اخر رسال وصلتني

الاسف وسائط

مودتي الى الجميع

----------


## $ خوخه $

اخر مسج وصلني.:

(هذا رقمي الجديد...جنان)....

خخخخخخخ

تحياتي ..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

عودتني على حسك 
وضحكتك وتدليلك
وخذيت دنيتي بحبك
ولهفتك وشوقك
يعجبني فيك

وضوحك وطبعك 
وااااااااااسلوبك ويغلبني فيك
ردك
وطيبك وشورك
يسعد ني قولك
وينك؟وكيفك؟وشلونك؟
يحرجني حرصك وعطفك
وجودك توحشني كلك
بشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  لك وصوتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــك!!

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*من ترك داره قل مقداره ** وانتي مقداري اللي عليه اداري*
*دنيتي ناقصها وجودك ** وشوفتك وشمت خدودك*
*أنا أول من عرف قلبك ** وأنا أول من سمع نبضك*

*..*

*هــذا آخـــر مسج وصلني*

----------


## هدوء الغرام

ماوحشتك؟!
ما طرالك قلبي بلحظة"حنين"
ما سالت انفاس [قلبك]عني وين؟
ما ذبحك~.. الشوق 
واحساسك {ت.ب.ع.ث.ر}!

من أعز صديقاتي.. :embarrest:

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*كلمني .شكراً*

*>> دايماً مفلسين*

----------


## كبرياء

إنتي وينك ..!!

----------


## عنيده

اخر مسج :

ليش غايبه يا حلووه ؟؟

عسى ما شر ..



يا هبله ليش غايبه اليوم ...>>>ردت الى حقيقتها

تره الهبله الثانيه * تقصد المعلمه * سالت عنج و قلت لها تتعيرين خخخخ ..




شفتوا النذاله ع اصول من رفيجتي ..

مالي خلق احضر السكوول و غبت قامت فتنت علي و لا مطرشه المسج في الحصه مستانسه حضرتها ..

----------

